# 8 Dio - 70% off any Adagio or Agitato Product or Bundle.



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

Hej Guys, 

Maybe interesting for some of you, got this mail today:

https://8dio.com/

Pretty huge discount when you ask me..

Cheers.


----------



## shnootre (Nov 8, 2016)

So... the usual question: are there must-haves in this group? [I know it depends on everything, but...in a vacuum...which are irresistible?]


----------



## higgs (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like they're getting ahead of the Black Friday sales - some pretty attractive offers for sure.


----------



## krops (Nov 8, 2016)

D'oh! Should have skipped the anniversary sale earlier this year...


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

shnootre said:


> So... the usual question: are there must-haves in this group? [I know it depends on everything, but...in a vacuum...which are irresistible?]


if you don't have any of the adagio series, you're missing out 
some of the most beautifully rich ensemble legatos you'll find anywhere and they're like 4+ years old


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hej Guys,
> 
> Maybe interesting for some of you, got this mail today:
> 
> ...


Looks like Century Strings are on the way ... - but their plan was to release Century Brass first
Anyway - I think both products (Adagio/Agitato bundles - I owned both) are worth every cent. So what shalls ...
Cheers. Markus


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

I really liked their Agitato Legato Arpeggio and the normal Legato Agitato Library. But I never bought yet because last time I spent already other 1000 Bucks in OT products so I was out for that one. But now you get them for a few euros...that´s really tempting.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

Both bundles are deeply sampled, sorry discounted


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

Covent Garden said:


> Looks like Century Strings are on the way


Yep!


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 8, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Yep!


So I am happy that I've already bought both series so that I am able to wait for Century Strings with playable arcs


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

Despite the tuning problems I've encountered using Adagietto, the Adagio Violins are far too gorgeous to go to waste.
Some of the most beautiful strings I've ever heard.


----------



## Consona (Nov 8, 2016)

Hehe, I remember buying violins for a full price just to never use them.  Sometimes being unable to resell sample libraries really sucks.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

At any rate, I wouldn't pass this sale up just to get at the new upcoming Century Strings.
They are discontinuing some great sounds here.


----------



## gjelul (Nov 8, 2016)

I own a lot of these, never understood the naming convention, agitato legato and so on, confusing. With Spitfire libraries becoming very attractively priced it's making everyone creative with pricing. Good for us these discounts I guess.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

Spitfire Chamber String Or Spitfire Symphonic String could be also from the pricing point of view a better alternative


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I really liked their Agitato Legato Arpeggio and the normal Legato Agitato Library. But I never bought yet because last time I spent already other 1000 Bucks in OT products so I was out for that one. But now you get them for a few euros...that´s really tempting.


Normal Agitato Libs are beautiful to layer or stack with OT, Soaring Strings and/or CSS f.e. They breathe life into any composition. So if you don't have them - 70% discount is a no brainer - buy it - you won't regret ...


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 8, 2016)

This is some great samples? I mean of course the are good.. but I don't know much of the 8Dio...?? :D


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Spitfire Chamber String Or Spitfire Symphonic String could be also from the pricing point of view a better alternative


Then again it would be boring to have a market saturated with composers just using Spitfire products. 
(I say this with a great love of Spitfire, still!)

Give these legacy products some cred!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Then again it would be boring to have a market saturated with composers just using Spitfire products.
> (I say this with a great love of Spitfire, still!)
> 
> Give these legacy products some cred!


If I would have the complete 8dio string libraries I would buy now


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

rottoy said:


> At any rate, I wouldn't pass this sale up just to get at the new upcoming Century Strings.
> They are discontinuing some great sounds here.


i think in the century string podcast it was mentioned that adagio was still at the heart of century strings, so i'm guessing they were going back to the idea behind the adagio series but with a more modern scripting


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> i think in the century string podcast it was mentioned that adagio was still at the heart of century strings, so i'm guessing they were going back to the idea behind the adagio series but with a more modern scripting


Does this mean that the core product of Century Strings contain a lot of samples from Adagio?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

Both current string series are supposed to be updated by 8dio as well


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Does this mean that the core product of Century Strings contain a lot of samples from Adagio?


not the samples, but the way they were sampled


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> not the samples, but the way they were sampled


Gotcha. I wonder if there'll be a discount for Adagio owners.


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Both current string series are supposed to be updated by 8dio as well


You are right and Troels promised updates for all of them but I don't believe it ...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

I checked how much I paid for both bundles, it was not far away from today's special price


----------



## higgs (Nov 8, 2016)

FWIW, I just tried using a 10% coupon they offered for providing an email address, and it worked for the Adagio Strings bundle making it $449.10. So it's even $50 cheaper. 

...must resist the temptation...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I checked how much I paid for both bundles, it was not far away from today's special price



And that was how much? Not far away is a term of a personal perspective.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, SA updated quiet some things in that "repackaging" though!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 8, 2016)

I've looked at these over and over again but maybe now is the time to give them a go. But can someone clarify for me, does Adagio have everything Agitato and Adagietto have? Or are each separate products? As in, if I wanted the 8dio strings collection, what are the smallest number of packaged products to own that would include everything they offer? Any help would be appreciated here. Never been able to make much sense of their package design. Even the smaller packages don't seem to have the basses included...?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 8, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Well, SA updated quiet some things in that "repackaging" though!


Yeah, but unlike Spitfire, 8Dio has virtually no dedication or reputation for updating their products... They don't fix bugs, they rarely release any sort of update, and I don't think they've ever added samples to a product after its initial release (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> And that was how much? Not far away is a term of a personal perspective.





Thorsten Meyer said:


> I checked how much I paid for both bundles, it was not far away from today's special price


All Adagio Strings $549,50 and Agitato All Bundle $389,40


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

One thing guys. There is something strange with some of the discounted prices going on. For instance the Agitato Bundle is at 299 from 1052 before, but this isn´t according to my calculation right, it is too less. But when you add the single products to your cart (what that bundle contains) it is even less than this imo wrong bundled price. Correct me if I am wrong. (it is late here..)


----------



## novaburst (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hej Guys,
> 
> Maybe interesting for some of you, got this mail today:
> 
> ...



Ha ha sorry @AlexanderSchiborr i did same thread
just now, you beat me to it


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 8, 2016)

storyteller said:


> I've looked at these over and over again but maybe now is the time to give them a go. But can someone clarify for me, does Adagio have everything Agitato and Adagietto have? Or are each separate products? As in, if I wanted the 8dio strings collection, what are the smallest number of packaged products to own that would include everything they offer? Any help would be appreciated here. Never been able to make much sense of their package design. Even the smaller packages don't seem to have the basses included...?


Adagio (Violins / Violas / Cellos / Basses) Series: Core Articulations + many special legato types + Arcs + Loure Repitions (Ensembles + Solo patches)

Adagietto: The lite Edition of Adagio ensembles with less articulations

Agitato legato: Very agile legato patches whitch are extremely playable. One of the best legato patches in my opinion. Nice to layer or stack with OT, Soaring Strings and/or CSS f.e. They breathe life into any composition. One of the sweetest emotional sound you can get out of Agitato Sordino!

Conclusion: If you want the whole string edition of 8 DIO:
Adagio bundle
Agitato bundle (Sordino & Apreggio included)
Adagietto is not a must have but the Ensemble patches are nice to have ...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

Lol, this thread killed the 8dio Webservers.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 8, 2016)

Covent Garden said:


> Adagio (Violins / Violas / Cellos / Basses) Series: Core Articulations + many special legato types + Arcs + Loure Repitions (Ensembles + Solo patches)
> 
> Adagietto: The lite Edition of Adagio ensembles with less articulations
> 
> ...


Rock on. Great explanation. Thanks!


----------



## tigersun (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> One thing guys. There is something strange with some of the discounted prices going on. For instance the Agitato Bundle is at 299 from 1052 before, but this isn´t according to my calculation right, it is too less. But when you add the single products to your cart (what that bundle contains) it is even less than this imo wrong bundled price. Correct me if I am wrong. (it is late here..)



Just did this myself... what's the deal. Adagio sections come out cheaper than the bundle. I remember browsing this stuff months ago and as far as I'm aware the bundle doesn't include anything extra unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Just did this myself... what's the deal. Adagio sections come out cheaper than the bundle. I remember browsing this stuff months ago and as far as I'm aware the bundle doesn't include anything extra unless I'm missing something?


add the 10% discount as well


----------



## tigersun (Nov 8, 2016)

10% discount on Adagio bundle = $450ish.

Adagio Violins + Violas + Cellos + Basses is cheaper than that without the coupon. And you can still put the 10% discount on it. So the bundle is not the way to go apparently?


----------



## cjarv (Nov 8, 2016)

Does anyone know when this finishes,it said dec 2016 in the email but is that the beginning or end ?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok, couldn´t resist, I got the _Agitato Arppegatior Strings, Agitato legato Vlns, Vloas, Celli_ for the same price which you normally _pay for one of those module. _


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 8, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> I don't think they've ever added samples to a product after its initial release (correct me if I'm wrong).


They took Adagio Violins v1, added some reverb to samples (because they were ridiculously dry despite they recorded them in "Rich Church") and released it as v1.5 update.
I recently watched 8dio Greek Percussion walkthrough. Troels plays a riq (for some reason patch's name is tambourine btw) patch and then shows picture of a daf to introduce the real instrument to viewers.
That's how 8dio works.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

The only one I don't have is Agitato Con Sord and that is $89. Surely I must buy it? That is a bargain price. Anyone here got Con Sords?


----------



## desert (Nov 8, 2016)

What's the price when you buy them individually?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

Also what is the 10% discount people have mentioned?


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 8, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> The only one I don't have is Agitato Con Sord and that is $89. Surely I must buy it? That is a bargain price. Anyone here got Con Sords?


YEEEEEEEEEES! The most emtional sound. Very playable. A must have in my opinion. $89 is a no-brainer for this. Have a look at the videos to get a feel of the "Sound out of the box". I love it!


----------



## David Chappell (Nov 8, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Also what is the 10% discount people have mentioned?


10% coupon for signing up to the mailing list, which apparently also works on already discounted stuff


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

David Chappell said:


> 10% coupon for signing up to the mailing list, which apparently also works on already discounted stuff


yep this ^


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks. I didn't see that for some reason. Hmmm, that makes the Con Sords bundle $80.10. Pricey.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> They took Adagio Violins v1, added some reverb to samples (because they were ridiculously dry despite they recorded them in "Rich Church") and released it as v1.5 update.
> I recently watched 8dio Greek Percussion walkthrough. Troels plays a riq (for some reason patch's name is tambourine btw) patch and then shows picture of a daf to introduce the real instrument to viewers.
> That's how 8dio works.


With Greek Percussion they used the very old GUi, new percussion and updated version did use the modern version of the 8Dio perc libraries. When I ask 8Dio about releasing the new library with the old version of the GUI 8Dio replied "Good question. We do plan to upgrade most of our libraries into the new UI template used in recent libraries, since it the most flexible and easy-to-use. This one would fall into that category too, but it works super well with existing template too."


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

cjarv said:


> Does anyone know when this finishes,it said dec 2016 in the email but is that the beginning or end ?


Can anyone answer this? Do I have till Dec 1 at least? Or do I have to sell a kidney today???
I don't have the email... but that ostinatum ensemble thingy is awesome for a kludge like me...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Can anyone answer this? Do I have till Dec 1 at least? Or do I have to sell a kidney today???
> I don't have the email... but that ostinatum ensemble thingy is awesome for a kludge like me...



In the mail that was said:

"...Sale ends December 2016."

So not sure though but probably the 1st then.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

yea i would think it's until the end of the month


----------



## eschroder (Nov 8, 2016)

Just signed up for the mailing list and no discount code hmmm


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Can anyone answer this? Do I have till Dec 1 at least? Or do I have to sell a kidney today???
> I don't have the email... but that ostinatum ensemble thingy is awesome for a kludge like me...


I'm an 8dio fan but that 'ostinato thingy' just doesn't do it for me. Go for the Agitato thingys.


----------



## P.N. (Nov 8, 2016)

Lots of interesting stuff. It's just a little confusing. Do all their string products work fine stand-alone?
For example, does Agitato Legato Arpeggio require other Agitato products?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh my!!! This was the furthest thing from my mind, as just a little ole singer songwriter trying to promote climate/renewable issues...already heavily invested in spitfire/Project Sam/others with OT's BB on my must have list...and having never really put the Adagietto package to good use. Of course, I work 12 hrs/day and have a zillion other commitments to survive in the Bay area which has left me little time. But...

...This is all about to change as I _AM_ retiring (landscape/gardens), selling my urban farm, moving north to live for free in a paid for home in glorious northern idaho... and will have loads of time time to learn, compose, create, and ultimately move issues to YouTube... essentially, my dream come true... and I _will_ have to be frugal in the new year... sooooo....

Sorry... just spewed a bit of on-line self therapy to justify my leanings... and having a couple weeks to pull this together when I've already missed the BB deal window...and was already going to spend $ on mural ensembles (just took that off the table!)

What a gift... (i think?????? wanna talk me down????)


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> With Greek Percussion they used the very old GUi, new percussion and updated version did use the modern version of the 8Dio perc libraries. When I ask 8Dio about releasing the new library with the old version of the GUI 8Dio replied "Good question. We do plan to upgrade most of our libraries into the new UI template used in recent libraries, since it the most flexible and easy-to-use. This one would fall into that category too, but it works super well with existing template too."


My post is not about GUI.


----------



## desert (Nov 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Oh my!!! This was the furthest thing from my mind, as just a little ole singer songwriter trying to promote climate/renewable issues...already heavily invested in spitfire/Project Sam/others with OT's BB on my must have list...and having never really put the Adagietto package to good use. Of course, I work 12 hrs/day and have a zillion other commitments to survive in the Bay area which has left me little time. But...
> 
> ...This is all about to change as I _AM_ retiring (landscape/gardens), selling my urban farm, moving north to live for free in a paid for home in glorious northern idaho... and will have loads of time time to learn, compose, create, and ultimately move issues to YouTube... essentially, my dream come true... and I _will_ have to be frugal in the new year... sooooo....
> 
> ...


You don't need it


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 8, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Yeah, but unlike Spitfire, 8Dio has virtually no dedication or reputation for updating their products... They don't fix bugs, they rarely release any sort of update, and I don't think they've ever added samples to a product after its initial release (correct me if I'm wrong).


Yes, unfortunately that is true. As much as I love the tone of their products, this is the sour grape to eat with them.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Oh my!!! This was the furthest thing from my mind, as just a little ole singer songwriter trying to promote climate/renewable issues...already heavily invested in spitfire/Project Sam/others with OT's BB on my must have list...and having never really put the Adagietto package to good use. Of course, I work 12 hrs/day and have a zillion other commitments to survive in the Bay area which has left me little time. But...
> 
> ...This is all about to change as I _AM_ retiring (landscape/gardens), selling my urban farm, moving north to live for free in a paid for home in glorious northern idaho... and will have loads of time time to learn, compose, create, and ultimately move issues to YouTube... essentially, my dream come true... and I _will_ have to be frugal in the new year... sooooo....
> 
> ...


i would wait to see what becomes of their century strings project
while i LOVE the Adagio series and would recommend them to anyone...
if they're being discontinued i would personally prefer to have a more up-to-date gui and scripting to compete with the likes of cinematic studio strings and such


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah, so they will be discontinued, bugs will never get fixed and I'll be stuck with dead libraries. Out of interest, how does the Con Sord compare with CSS?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, at least in my opinion you can´t go so wrong here with that deal, and if you are not sure, I would say go and buy one library at a discount now and take your time testing it over the next weks and then you can decide to buy another one or not in case you don´t like it. In my case I got 4 libraries practically for the price of one. Even if half of the libraries I got here are worth then this is no loss for me. I don´t know much about their reputation .. I read a lot of negativity from different people during the last couple of years but I always would like to make myself a picture of what their products are like. I also read negative comments about libraries from other companies which I have and value a lot and so at least in such cases I have had to disagree at least with some of the peoples opinions.


----------



## Assa (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Ok, couldn´t resist, I got the _Agitato Arppegatior Strings, Agitato legato Vlns, Vloas, Celli_ for the same price which you normally _pay for one of those module. _



Maybe you can show us an example of some runs if you have the time  I'd be also interested in a nice playable runs patch, but I'm not super-impressed by the walkthrough.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Well, at least in my opinion you can´t go so wrong here with that deal, and if you are not sure, I would say go and buy one library at a discount now and take your time testing it over the next weks and then you can decide to buy another one or not in case you don´t like it. In my case I got 4 libraries practically for the price of one. Even if half of the libraries I got here are worth then this is no loss for me. I don´t know much about their reputation .. I read a lot of negativity from different people during the last couple of years but I always would like to make myself a picture of what their products are like. I also read negative comments about libraries from other companies which I have and value a lot and so at least in such cases I have had to disagree at least with some of the peoples opinions.



I own all of them except Con Sords. I think I'll just buy them because. Have a sneaky feeling that they will do something similar to Spitfire and if you own the whole lot, discount it or reward when Century strings come. At the end of the day, the price is brilliant compared to their usual RRP.


----------



## blougui (Nov 8, 2016)

Dear Vastman, I'm confident you don't need another strings library  For writing songs, Adagio for instance is too cumbersome, too much work compare to the tools you already own. You don't need more tools, uou just need time and dedication my friend - and never forget : nowadays, data servers we use to download our libs are the BIG culprits of voracious electricity consumption ! And "renewable" doesn't go along very well with buying a lot of products, whatever they are


----------



## pixel (Nov 8, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> The only one I don't have is Agitato Con Sord and that is $89. Surely I must buy it? That is a bargain price. Anyone here got Con Sords?



I will have them soon. Now I'm waiting for DL link  3 hours of struggling and I gave up... for that price is a sin to not take it.
Btw. I have whole Agitato too


----------



## novaburst (Nov 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Ok, couldn´t resist, I got the _Agitato Arppegatior Strings, Agitato legato Vlns, Vloas, Celli_ for the same price which you normally _pay for one of those module. _



I dont think you will be disappointed, i think the celli is a great bargin and can also pass as a top solo cello.

I also picked up the Agitato divisi Violas legato ensemble to add to violins and the cellos ensemble i was so pleased with them, i dont expected any thing below great.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 8, 2016)

This is a heck of a deal. I guess I'll have a lot of videos to watch to determine which, if any , of these libraries I would consider getting. I've always been intrigued by Adagio, but it was always too pricey for me, and I already have Hollywood Strings. Right now Agitato is looking the most interesting so I think I'll look there first.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 8, 2016)

pixel said:


> I'm waiting for DL link  3 hours of struggling and I gave up... for that price is a sin to not take it.



My app crashed the first time i tried to DL but down loading fine now, think its to be expected as the rest of the world would be trying to down load something from 8dio they must be trying to hold it together at 8dio


----------



## pixel (Nov 8, 2016)

novaburst said:


> My app crashed the first time i tried to DL but down loading fine now, think its to be expected as the rest of the world would be trying to down load something from 8dio they must be trying to hold it together at 8dio


Yes. It's what I expected seeing such a nice offer. Really hard to say 'No'


----------



## bigcat1969 (Nov 8, 2016)

Spitfire is 100 bucks cheaper for Symphonic Strings Volume 1 and has twice as many samples, though is half the size. So which is the better deal / package?


----------



## gjelul (Nov 8, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Then again it would be boring to have a market saturated with composers just using Spitfire products.
> (I say this with a great love of Spitfire, still!)
> 
> Give these legacy products some cred!



It's not the library, it's how you use them


----------



## gjelul (Nov 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> If I would have the complete 8dio string libraries I would buy now



You can always buy their Black Edition, it's available.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

gjelul said:


> It's not the library, it's how you use them


I would be the first to advocate this, indeed!
Was just pointing out the almost unopposed Spitfire aura on this forum in contrast to the somewhat lukewarm reception to 8Dios offerings.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 8, 2016)

gjelul said:


> It's not the library, it's how you use them



No way!!!!! ooooooooh darn


----------



## procreative (Nov 8, 2016)

Just my two pennies or cents, I own Adagio series and although it has some nice features, it feels a very unfulfilled project. Like they ran out of steam on it. Many inconsistencies of tone between articulations, way too many variations and because they recorded natural dynamics but did not tempo sync them, its really hard sometimes to fit them into a piece.

Personally I have opted out of every sale since, been tempted. Then remembered why I have not bought anything for a while. Troels makes many bold statements about "groundbreaking", "000,000s of samples", "amazing" etc, but the walkthroughs never quite show enough of the product beyond the superficial.

I would not touch Legato Arpeggio, even at $53 its still not a "no brainer" (if you end up not using it its still a waste of money), most of the walkthrough sounds terrible (apart from the first two figures) and as for the Arpeggio Builder, read the other posts in this forum on it. The loops don't join very well and there are not enough round robins if any to make it sound anything other than robotic. If you want Arpeggios that sync, take a look at NI Emotive Strings.

There is a reason 8Dio dont post here anymore, too many rows with cheesed off customers.

By the way I get emails virtually every week with huge sales, wonder why?


----------



## pixel (Nov 8, 2016)

procreative said:


> The loops don't join very well and there are not enough round robins if any to make it sound anything other than robotic. I



These loops didn't join together at all! It's the only library that I regret that I've got from them. But Agitato I love


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 8, 2016)

Adagio and Adagietto have a very .. overprocessed sound to them. like they did a huge eq bump at 3k or something. it's just off. They also sound very compressed out of the box. I still use them in some tracks, only for individual instruments in a large blended group because they tend to cut through a string section better than any of their competitors with minimal processing. But just listen to the demos .. on their own they just don't sound as lifelike as other libraries. If you have other string libraries to layer them with .. depending on your financial situation it could be worth it. I do like them, but even for sale price you might be better picking up spitfire or css. Assuming you are looking for a "go to" string library. More colors for your palette can never hurt i suppose.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 8, 2016)

Consona said:


> Hehe, I remember buying violins for a full price just to never use them.  Sometimes being unable to resell sample libraries really sucks.


The same goes for me.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm steering clear of this one. I noticed 8dio products came up a lot in the favorites/regrets thread.

I think CSS will be the last string library I buy for years. For fast runs, CSS isn't particularly great but it can still sound good. Decent amount of blur and imprecision:



BST is also very good for fast legato. I like the intonation-blurring feature:



Agitato does not convince me:


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

I think I am going to wait till Mural is repackaged and also buy CSS. Oh and Albion V just because it's mandatory. And plus Berlin Strings. Then I'll nearly have strings covered I reckon.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2016)

I would undo a lot of my string purchases just to get the Berlin Strings main library.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

I think having a few is necessary purely for variety of sound but I have noticed that since I bought SCS, I haven't even touched Adagio and Agitato. Or CS2 (and I love CS2). All be it I'm still in a honeymoon period with SCS. I'll probably just end up getting accidentally drunk sometime and accidentally buy the Agitato Con Sords. I'll try my best not to though. Haha!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

If anyone here has written a piece specifically using the Agitato Con Sords, I would love to hear it if anyone would share it!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 8, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> 'll probably just end up getting accidentally drunk sometime and accidentally buy the Agitato Con Sords. I'll try my best not to though. Haha!



care to share a whisky or 2 my good friend.............


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow, a rebalancing of the thread!  May just get Berlin Brass and forget this after all! Keep the reflections coming...dummies like me need to be educated


----------



## procreative (Nov 8, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I think having a few is necessary purely for variety of sound but I have noticed that since I bought SCS, I haven't even touched Adagio and Agitato. Or CS2 (and I love CS2). All be it I'm still in a honeymoon period with SCS. I'll probably just end up getting accidentally drunk sometime and accidentally buy the Agitato Con Sords. I'll try my best not to though. Haha!



There are a lot of Con Sordino articulations in SCS such as Sustains, Shorts, Tremolos and Legatos. Not sure what you need on top of these! 

I still have Sable as I did not feel the need to upgrade. Sable/SCS is excellent and due to smaller sections the vibrato is much more prominent. Truly perfect for that Morse/Lewis/Endeavour vibe (probably wont make sense to anyone outside the UK). When I want bigger I have HWS, CSS and CS2.

PS Jono, was perusing Thinkspace and saw your starring role!! Hope you enjoy the course, was considering the MFTM 1/2 as an MA is a no go for me especially as I dont have a Music Degree and I doubt 2 Indie Top 20 "hits" over 20 years ago (retired Goth!) qualifies me as a special case.

PPS Saw your "other" studio, loved the viewing window!!


----------



## higgs (Nov 8, 2016)

Man, Agitato bundle for under $250 with the 10% discount is staring me in the eyes. "If there's anyone who thinks these to should not wed, speak now or forever hold your peace/piece."


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

Still haven't seen an explanation of why the bundles are more expensive than buying the individual components (for example, Adagio bundle: $499 vs. parts: violins $119, violas $89, cellos $119 & basses $59, totaling $386)... what are we missing here???


----------



## higgs (Nov 8, 2016)

higgs said:


> Man, Agitato bundle for under $250 with the 10% discount is staring me in the eyes. "If there's anyone who thinks these to should not wed, speak now or forever hold your peace/piece."


...and then I remembered why I've resisted all previous purchases of 8Dio strings. I'm not fond of that line of strings.

With all the strings libraries out there, we are really fortunate to have such an impressive top-shelf lineup available at prices that prove competition is a real factor these days. Yay for us, consumers!


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 8, 2016)

8dio Agitato sounds quite good


----------



## higgs (Nov 8, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> 8dio Agitato sounds quite good


I agree that it sounds quite good. I'd probably pull the trigger if I didn't have a handful of already great options on my drives. I hope OT jumps on the wagon of condensed, repackaged, and repriced libraries.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 8, 2016)

procreative said:


> There are a lot of Con Sordino articulations in SCS such as Sustains, Shorts, Tremolos and Legatos. Not sure what you need on top of these!



I LOVE Sable, it's by far my favourite string library, however I've never liked the Con Sordino patches in it. Maybe it's because of the smaller section size? Anyway, I'm very interested in the Agitato Con Sordino. It seems the best of the products available, also the Arpeggio one is tempting.


----------



## JohnBMears (Nov 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Still haven't seen an explanation of why the bundles are more expensive than buying the individual components (for example, Adagio bundle: $499 vs. parts: violins $119, violas $89, cellos $119 & basses $59, totaling $386)... what are we missing here???



I think the bundle also comes with Adagietto, which adds a little more $.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

JohnBMears said:


> I think the bundle also comes with Adagietto, which adds a little more $.



I don't see this John... just spent 10 minutes comparing things, dual browsers, and don't get it. However, something's going on....

Adagio Bundle: 106 GBs
Adagio Separates only total 79.1 GBs... (Violins: 26GB, Violas: 17 GB Cellos: 26.1 GB & Bass: 10 GB), a 26.9 GB deficit... Adagietto is only 12 GB... and is not mentioned anywhere in the Adagio bundle. 

So what is the 26.9 GBs in the bundle that's not in the separates? It's also a 400$ difference in original prices...

8dio is confusing... love the emotional sound of their strings... I do think they're unique but...

Anyone?


----------



## desert (Nov 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I don't see this John... just spent 10 minutes comparing things, dual browsers, and don't get it. However, something's going on....
> 
> Adagio Bundle: 106 GBs
> Adagio Separates only total 79.1 GBs... (Violins: 26GB, Violas: 17 GB Cellos: 26.1 GB & Bass: 10 GB), a 26.9 GB deficit... Adagietto is only 12 GB... and is not mentioned anywhere in the Adagio bundle.
> ...


Yeh, I had to email them once to to try and make sense of their naming of string bundles.

I honestly think the individual prices being cheaper than the bundle was done on purpose to think it's a "steal".

Like NoamL said - Adagietto kept appearing as a regretful purchase in an old thread


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2016)

yep... people should remember a sales price does not change how good/bad a library is... and whether or not you'll use it. I got QL Fab Four for '75% OFF!' and haven't used it on a film or commercial yet... how much did I really save?


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 8, 2016)

desert said:


> Agitato kept appearing as a regretful purchase in an old thread



I recall that thread, except it seemed to me that Adagietto was the one people regretted, not so much Agitato. From my own perspective, I certainly regret getting Adagietto, but I am very happy with the one Agitato purchase I made a year ago (the grandiose legato violin)


----------



## desert (Nov 8, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I recall that thread, except it seemed to me that Adagietto was the one people regretted, not so much Agitato. From my own perspective, I certainly regret getting Adagietto, but I am very happy with the one Agitato purchase I made a year ago (the grandiose legato violin)


Oops, that's what I meant - thanks I've edited my previous post


----------



## Reaktor (Nov 8, 2016)

Could someone confirm whats included in Agitato bundle. Is it all the individual Agitato libraries, except Agitato bass (really, not included in bundle)?

I just want to make sure that this is not somekind of "lets bundle up *most* of patches of individual libraries" (like Soundiron did with wrapping essentials without additional microphones)?


----------



## Tatu (Nov 8, 2016)

Adagio is one of the finest libraries out there, but it's also the one with the most inconstencies to it.
I also have Agitato Violins, Violas and Cellos (ens & div, no sordinos or arp/leg whatever), but I haven't really used them that much.. people seem to praise it a bit, so perhaps I should give it another go.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> Could someone confirm whats included in Agitato bundle. Is it all the individual Agitato libraries, except Agitato bass (really, not included in bundle)?
> 
> I just want to make sure that this is not somekind of "lets bundle up *most* of patches of individual libraries" (like Soundiron did with wrapping essentials without additional microphones)?


Tally up the GBs... I think they're the same.... this is NOT the case for the Adagio bundle... still waiting to learn why the bundle is 27 GBs bigger...


----------



## Vastman (Nov 8, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Adagio is one of the finest libraries out there, but it's also the one with the most inconstencies to it.
> I also have Agitato Violins, Violas and Cellos (ens & div, no sordinos or arp/leg whatever), but I haven't really used them that much.. people seem to praise it a bit, so perhaps I should give it another go.



Tatu... do you fine the violins are more emotional than other libs? They sound so in the demos/soundclouds...but that can just be misleading as others might not be trying to go there... however, if it's so that's why I might get the violin parts of the libraries... as overlays with others, for a bit more emotion... 

I mean, it's a cheap emotional high at the moment!


----------



## Tatu (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> do you fine the violins are more emotional than other libs?


My opinion is: Definitely. With Adagio you can create phrases that no other library comes close to. Downside is that you can't create very fast ones (or that's very difficult at least).

Many criticize that Adagios legato patches have only a couple of dynamic layers, but dynamic layers weren't really their aim at all, but to record arcs that have a beginning and an end, high and low. That's the thing that separates it from the traditionally sampled libraries and that's where the meat of Adagio is. BTW, there are dynamic layers enough for anyones needs, IMO.

As - apparently - soon to be canned library, I'd say grab at least the violins. Sure, you'll end up having headaches with it (is there any other way with any library?), but you also might find yourself reaching for it, when you just can't get enough emotion out of whatever other libraries you might have.

I would also get cellos and violas 

PS: Don't buy any of these, if you're looking for a good solo strings. Focus on the full sections.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 9, 2016)

procreative said:


> PS Jono, was perusing Thinkspace and saw your starring role!! Hope you enjoy the course, was considering the MFTM 1/2 as an MA is a no go for me especially as I dont have a Music Degree and I doubt 2 Indie Top 20 "hits" over 20 years ago (retired Goth!) qualifies me as a special case.
> 
> PPS Saw your "other" studio, loved the viewing window!!



Message me if you want to know anything and I'll try my best to answer any questions I can. I have access to the MFTM 1/2 courses and to me they are really useful! You also don't need a degree to do the MAs. Not to derail this thread or anything. I've been to sleep (I know the shame), seen Trump is new president, had a few coffees and still thinking about the Agitato Con Sords.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you, Tatu for taking the time to reflect on my getting that these strings are uniquely emotional... You provide the knowledgeable validation my ears heard! I have both soul capture violin and cello for emotional solos...

I think Adagio violins & bass as well as Agitato Grandiose Legato and Agitato Arpeggio would do me well for around $225…i mean... That's crazy! I really love the bass. Indeed, Iceni was my first library!

For those emotional moments, of course! Thanks for your thoughts. I don't orchestrate but love the idea of adding orchestral power and emotion to songs and I'll finally have the time to spend learning to wield the tools... The melodies are already in my head for many songs I've written...

While the country crators, I can write emotional dirges about it!


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Thank you, Tati... You provide the knowledgeable validation my ears heard! I have both soul capture violin and cello for emotional solos...
> 
> I think adagio violins & bass as well as Agitato Grandiose Legato and Agitato Arpeggio would do me well for around $225…
> 
> For those emotional moments, of course!





jononotbono said:


> Message me if you want to know anything and I'll try my best to answer any questions I can. I have access to the MFTM 1/2 courses and to me they are really useful! You also don't need a degree to do the MAs. Not to derail this thread or anything. I've been to sleep (I know the shame), seen Trump is new president, had a few coffees and still thinking about the Agitato Con Sords.






jononotbono said:


> I own all of them except Con Sords. I think I'll just buy them because. Have a sneaky feeling that they will do something similar to Spitfire and if you own the whole lot, discount it or reward when Century strings come. At the end of the day, the price is brilliant compared to their usual RRP.


Im in a similar situation as you as have them all but Sords but with the 10% extra if you can get works out to about 64 quid which is too good to miss even if you don't think you need em.
You can't get a massage with a happy ending for that kind of money (sports of course)


----------



## Tatu (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I think Adagio violins & bass


Well, I'd swap the basses to cellos in a heartbeat.

I was going to write, that I would pick up everything _except_ the basses, but it really depends on what you want from them. Do you want strong, accented short articulations? Then perhaps yes. Do you want dynamic arcs that are consistent with the rest of Adagio? Then it'd be a "No" from me. I often end up using Spitfire's strings (of which I've plenty) instead of Adagios basses. Overall, there's usually not that much of that "emotion" at the bass register, so replacing that end is the easy bit.. but we all want a bit different things.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 9, 2016)

Sold...I have plenty of Spitfire/other... And do love the cello. Can bring a tear to my eye! Adding the agitato con sords also...

May not use a some of this but won't be able to buy them after i retire... And what I will have is loads of time. A fuller quiver of different arrows is hard to resist at this price

Indeed my biggest fear is a housing crash with Trump winning... Mines going on the market this month... Really sucks! This is therapy


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 9, 2016)

As an owner of Adagio/Agitato and who pre-ordered Adagio Violin, I'm still waiting for the update for Agitato Legato Arpeggio that loops ostinatos.


----------



## procreative (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is my opinion (again) on the 8Dio Strings:

1. Adagio is worth getting at this price point, but only if you accept its flaws. The expressive longs are great but do require planning to use well as there are so many variations. However these are really only useful for pads as you cannot play evolving clusters of notes as they retrigger the starts. You would need to keyswitch to a Sustain/Legato for the leading notes.

Some of the shorts are a bit inconsistent sounding as are the Loures and Measured Tremolo.

There are also some missing articulations that are in the Violins and Cellos but not Violas.

2. Agitato Grandiose Legato (and possibly Sordino but do not have these) is worth getting as its much better than the Adagio Legato which is only good for very slow lines (the clue is in the name I guess!).

3. Personally I would steer clear of the Agitato Arpeggio. 

4. If you are buying Adagio, not sure of the point of Adagietto as its the same samples but just ensemble patches.

8Dio do have some good titles, but its their lack of development and hyperbolic claims that have put me off. I doubt Century Strings will be quite as "Next Gen" as they would have you believe. Marketing is one thing, smoke and mirrors is another.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> May not use a some of this but won't be able to buy them after i retire... And what I will have is loads of time.


...OR, your immense success that you will achieve from being able to focus on your passion will open up the possibility of buying any library you desire! Optimism my friend.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 9, 2016)

There seems to be lots of ambivalence towards these 8dio libraries.
And in the same time, Spitfire BML strings 1, 2 & 3 are at 640 pounds.

How do both compare in real life situations, beside from promo videos?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, I had bought 4 libraries yesterday and used them already today in one of my commercial projects. First impression: Pretty cool stuff. The Arrpegiator Strings can be useful when you are on short deadline (like I am now) to get pretty easy convincing fast paces action based string results. Sure I have to get more deep into the libraries patches to see what they can and can´t do. But first impression is so far really good. Also the Agitato Violins are wonderful beautiful from their tone, and really playable at least from my understanding and taste so far. 
With such a huge discount they have now, I think you should give those libraries a chance to try them out.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 9, 2016)

I would advise to stay away from 8Dio. And I don't say this lightly. I understand they work hard to produce these libraries to give composers great tools to work with but I for one value a good costumer-developer relation. And ever since release Adagio has been riddle with bugs and had it's fair share of problems. They've released some updates but not nearly enough and when they did release the minor updates they had been quite for years. I highly doubt Adagio is going to get update any time soon with their new string library coming out.

But I will say that the sound of adagio is amazing as well as the emotion in the playing. It might be worth it at the current price but at full price it would never be worth it. And I would never advise anyone to get it as a main library since it's very hard to work with because of the bugs and lack of features.

Spitfire on the other hand has had a much better reputation for doing updates and fixing their libraries. Although lately the updates have been slowing down, might be because of the huge updates to Sable, Mural and Brass coming out. I've not tried Mural so I can't comment on that but when I tried Sable it was great and I suspect the SCS re-packaging of it made it even better

Also don't get fooled by 8Dio's demos.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 9, 2016)

Daniel F. said:


> I would advise to stay away from 8Dio. And I don't say this lightly. I understand they work hard to produce these libraries to give composers great tools to work with but I for one value a good costumer-developer relation. And ever since release Adagio has been riddle with bugs and had it's fair share of problems. They've released some updates but not nearly enough and when they did release the minor updates they had been quite for years. I highly doubt Adagio is going to get update any time soon with their new string library coming out.
> 
> But I will say that the sound of adagio is amazing as well as the emotion in the playing. It might be worth it at the current price but at full price it would never be worth it. And I would never advise anyone to get it as a main library since it's very hard to work with because of the bugs and lack of features.
> 
> ...



That I read a couple of times that they don´t update their products and this is not good when there are major bugs. They should really work on that. Curious why this is so much of an issue with them though, because in a more long term perspective when I would be a developer it would be very important for me to keep my clients loyal and bringing updates is a very important thing as well. Sure it is work to go back and work on this but it is worth to maintain a stable loyal fanbase pays of so much more in the end.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 9, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> That I read a couple of times that they don´t update their products and this is not good when there are major bugs. They should really work on that. Curious why this is so much of an issue with them though, because in a more long term perspective when I would be a developer it would be very important for me to keep my clients loyal and bringing updates is a very important thing as well. Sure it is work to go back and work on this but it is worth to maintain a stable loyal fanbase pays of so much more in the end.



I agree. But I think they are doing the marketing thing really well and do sell a lot of products, they don't need the updates it's clearly working for them anyway. I've noticed that they post less often about their products here. They used to be a lot more active. I don't know if this is because there's a lot of professionals here that expect more from their libraries than the ones who see it on Facebook and buy it. And if they post here they will get devoured. The Adagio thread had a lot of hate in it after the first years without updates, and they don't want that to be on the first page of google when someone googles their product.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 9, 2016)

They have recently updated/re-released their epic toms and taiko libraries (and Ambient Guitars come to think of it). So maybe they are revisiting a few?

Back to this price reduction though, I do have Adagietto and Adagio violins, so I am tempted to complete that bundle. I haven't come across any strings that sound like them yet (I like the sound), but they don't fit every scenario, that's for sure.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 9, 2016)

That's true Chris didn't think about that. But those were really old, back from when Tonehammer was a thing I think.

Well the price is pretty attractive if you like the sound and feel like they work for you go for it I would say. I think they would work great for layering with other libraries.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 9, 2016)

Looking at the Agitato bundle with interest. Currently have Albion 1,2 & ONE for strings so I think these numerous advanced legato articulations would be a good addition to the template (especially at this deep discount) without covering the ones I already have. Would also allow the ability to be able to properly part write without constantly checking my ranges on the keyboard..  Any Albion/Agitato users? Thoughts?


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 9, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> How do both compare in real life situations, beside from promo videos?


If you could choose an orchestra to record one of your tracks with, which one would you choose?
London Symphony Orchestra or a selection of inexperienced musicians who can't play one basic articulation consistently?


----------



## John Busby (Nov 9, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> Looking at the Agitato bundle with interest. Currently have Albion 1,2 & ONE for strings so I think these numerous advanced legato articulations would be a good addition to the template (especially at this deep discount) without covering the ones I already have. Would also allow the ability to be able to properly part write without constantly checking my ranges on the keyboard..  Any Albion/Agitato users? Thoughts?


i've been using adagio cellos and basses layered with Albion One and HWS lately and man, that's such a thick beautiful sound
check out this audio bite of an unfinished piece: [skip to 1:45]
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jjwqwnhk236a0bw/Birth-full sketch.mp3?dl=0
i also have SF Frozen Strings and Permafrost Strings underneath

the Adagios are so rich, i have literally found a place for them in every string part i write in some form or another


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 9, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> i've been using adagio cellos and basses layered with Albion One and HWS lately and man, that's such a thick beautiful sound
> check out this audio bite of an unfinished piece: [skip to 1:45]



Sounds wonderful John... thanks for the example!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 9, 2016)

Chris Hurst said:


> I haven't come across any strings that sound like them yet (I like the sound)



And this I believe is 8dio key feature, this is what got me hooked on them, I have not experienced many glitches.

I think many understand that purchasing 8dio you may come across some bugs, but getting that tone quality in your work is quite satisfying, don't know what they are doing to get it may be the hall that there using but what ever there doing 8dio string librarys does sound quite distinctive.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 9, 2016)

my biggest question and concern is: are 8dio string products capable of creating midi mockups of string parts as complicated as lets say Scriabin's poem of ecstasy? Wagner's Tristan und isolde? 

One thing I really hated about Majestica (also an 8dio product) was that the attack time was too high for the start of the sustains/legatos in the strings when it's at low dynamics. Thus making rebowing materials impossible and the 2nd note following the 1st note in a legato way louder than the 1st.


----------



## Reaktor (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh gosh how I regret getting Agitato Bundle now... and of course there is neither refunding nor license transferring available. Sound quality is just plain awful and lifeless when compared with current libraries such as CSS.

8Dio is excellent at making promotional videos which sound great, but it really comes to mixing and working that library out, while some libraries are simply clever by being both easy to play and mix. After spending 20 minutes with Agitato I can say that this library won't be getting much time on my templates, because it's kind of all over the place when it comes to playability. Hopefully I'll find some use for layering some life to existing strings, but I doubt it... really unfortunate loss of 250€ :.(

Darn, one of the worst days I'v had...

Edit: I already have Albion 1, One, CSS and CS2. What I really was looking for was something to give "grainess" for bit dull legato lines, just some additional edge by layering... *sigh*, should have really kept the money and tried some solo library instead.

Edit #2: I really can't get feel on how viola & violin release works. It doesn't blend easily to next note. Only way to not get bumped into wall of silence is by either throwing lots of reverb from DAW or by using slur for every change, which doesn't sound natural at all... well, I'll stop complaining here and suck it up


----------



## storyteller (Nov 9, 2016)

Everytime I visit the idea of purchasing 8dio's strings, I fumble through the demos and inevitably find myself forgetting about why I am even on the site when I happen over the demo song Reverie by James Everingham. I just keep punching repeat and sooner or later forget what I went to the site for. Just wanted to give a shout out to one of the most emotionally fulfilling hybrid songs I've heard regardless of developer. I guess that must say something about the string library right? Maybe I will buy them yet. Ha. We will see. Still some time left in November.


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 9, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> i've been using adagio cellos and basses layered with Albion One and HWS lately and man, that's such a thick beautiful sound
> check out this audio bite of an unfinished piece: [skip to 1:45]
> https://www .dropbox.com/s/jjwqwnhk236a0bw/Birth-full sketch.mp3?dl=0
> i also have SF Frozen Strings and Permafrost Strings underneath
> ...


Sounds great! Which piano library is that?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 9, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Everytime I visit the idea of purchasing 8dio's strings, I fumble through the demos and inevitably find myself forgetting about why I am even on the site when I happen over the demo song Reverie by James Everingham. I just keep punching repeat and sooner or later forget what I went to the site for. Just wanted to give a shout out to one of the most emotionally fulfilling hybrid songs I've heard regardless of developer. I guess that must say something about the string library right? Maybe I will buy them yet. Ha. We will see. Still some time left in November.




very moving piece, nice find, Yow!!!!!


----------



## John Busby (Nov 9, 2016)

Jesse Tikka said:


> Sounds great! Which piano library is that?


Thanks Jesse!
that's a live recording by Michael Harrison, not sure what piano he's using
the piano ostinato is SF Soft Piano


----------



## Consona (Nov 9, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> and of course there is neither refunding nor license transferring available.


Tell me about that...  I'm much more careful when buying any sample library these days, I fell like at least a half of my overall budget was spend on things I've never used. I feel so dumb and really hate this non-resell policy. I want to buy a new string library but without any hands-on demo possibilities, I'm just watching youtube videos all day long and cannot decide whether I should risk buying sometihng or not.  I need to save money for like a half-year to be able to buy something around price of Albion for example so it really sucks when you buy something based on demos or reviews that you end up not using and even cannot resell that. Seems I need a second job or move to another country or something.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 9, 2016)

I never figured out how to really work with the 8dio string libraries. There are different legatos in different styles. And there are legatos for slower and faster playing. But they are in different Kontakt instruments and even in different libraries. So if I want an upbeat of two eight notes followed by a long note tied to a run... what do I do? Opening a bunch of violin tracks and search the legatos from adagio mancini and the updates from agitato... or better adagietto? Hm, too heavy baked in crescendo... lets look for another legato. And the runs... oh wait, they should be tied to the long note but they are in a different library? How do I connect them? This is so far off any workflow I can imagine. I even don't know what the main intention was to produce those jigsaw parts. I asked 8dio for a tutorial for their strings but they never answered. The strings sound beautiful. I'm using the short notes from time to time but all the longs and legatos are useless for me.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 9, 2016)

8dio used to sell the Grandiose Legato ensemble and divisi libraries separately. Now it seems that you can only buy them together? I purchased the Violin Grandiose Legato (just the ensemble) and I am interested in purchased just the ensembles for the Violas and Cellos. The Violas were $89, but now it looks like the price is much higher because you cannot purchase the divisi separately. Am I correct?

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I never figured out how to really work with the 8dio string libraries. There are different legatos in different styles. And there are legatos for slower and faster playing. But they are in different Kontakt instruments and even in different libraries. So if I want an upbeat of two eight notes followed by a long note tied to a run... what do I do? Opening a bunch of violin tracks and search the legatos from adagio mancini and the updates from agitato... or better adagietto? Hm, too heavy baked in crescendo... lets look for another legato. And the runs... oh wait, they should be tied to the long note but they are in a different library? How do I connect them? This is so far off any workflow I can imagine. I even don't know what the main intention was to produce those jigsaw parts. I asked 8dio for a tutorial for their strings but they never answered. The strings sound beautiful. I'm using the short notes from time to time but all the longs and legatos are useless for me.


A lot seems to indicate that Adagio/Agitato was the "learning stretch" towards making a more comprehensive package down the line, which will be Century Strings.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 9, 2016)

rottoy said:


> A lot seems to indicate that Adagio/Agitato was the "learning stretch" towards making a more comprehensive package down the line, which will be Century Strings.


That Sir, Is a very good call. That said, I suspect you will never see some of those wonderful short artics from Agitato ever again.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> That Sir, Is a very good call. That said, I suspect you will never see some of those wonderful short artics from Agitato ever again.


I picked up the Agitato Grandiose Legato when it was released, never bothered with the other modules.
Can't say I've used it much, if at all. But there's a lot of acquisitions I've yet to really utilize.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 9, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> Oh gosh how I regret getting Agitato Bundle now...
> 
> Edit #2: I really can't get feel on how viola & violin release works. It doesn't blend easily to next note. Only way to not get bumped into wall of silence is by either throwing lots of reverb from DAW or by using slur for every change, which doesn't sound natural at all... well, I'll stop complaining here and suck it up



I spent a fair bit of time watching all the Agitato walk through videos on the 8dio site where they literally demo each articulation and didn't hear a problem with releases. Plus I thought the sound of the string samples was very good indeed. Different to Spitfire for sure but I wouldn't call them bad. You haven't got a low-pass on a buss somewhere by mistake? 

Have seen a few posts in the like/dislike thread that criticises the arpeggio legato module and ostinato scripting for being unfinished, but nothing worse on the general legato ensembles/divisi. Sorry you are having problems. I was quite set on this bundle until I read your experiences.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 9, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I'm using the short notes from time to time but all the longs and legatos are useless for me.


Short notes are worse in my opinion. Let's talk about spiccato, shall we? Violin spiccatos: There are a lot of clicks/pops at attacks of samples. Samples' stereo image travel around, some samples are harsh some are soft, some samples are loose some are tight, some samples are late some are early, some samples are loud some are quite. Samples have artificial tails, because they added reverb.
Then there is big difference between spiccatos of 4 sections. Violin spiccatos are soft/light, cellos are very harsh, violas are harsher than violins but softer than cellos, basses are like mix of spiccato and col legno.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 9, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I never figured out how to really work with the 8dio string libraries. There are different legatos in different styles. And there are legatos for slower and faster playing. But they are in different Kontakt instruments and even in different libraries. So if I want an upbeat of two eight notes followed by a long note tied to a run... what do I do? Opening a bunch of violin tracks and search the legatos from adagio mancini and the updates from agitato... or better adagietto? Hm, too heavy baked in crescendo... lets look for another legato. And the runs... oh wait, they should be tied to the long note but they are in a different library? How do I connect them? This is so far off any workflow I can imagine. I even don't know what the main intention was to produce those jigsaw parts. I asked 8dio for a tutorial for their strings but they never answered. The strings sound beautiful. I'm using the short notes from time to time but all the longs and legatos are useless for me.


To be fair, you have the same issue with every string library, except it may be more pronounced with the 8dio product because there are so many types of legato to choose from. There are an awful lot of patches in Hollywood Strings for example. And with Spitfire libraries you can keyswitch between different speeds of legato, but then you would have to have a different midi track for runs, shorts, etc. At least you can keyswitch between legato types in 8dio, whereas there is no keyswitching in Hollywood Strings.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 9, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> To be fair, you have the same issue with every string library


To be fair, you don't have that issue with spitfire and orchestral tools. You can configure how to switch between them and script can switch automatically by your playing speed.
Also legato types are not instinct, perdition, ET, schindler etc.
Legato types are fingered(slurred), bow change (detaché), portamento, glissando and fast runs.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 9, 2016)

But I was referring to switching from say a runs patch to a legato patch, (although I was assuming we're talking here about recorded runs?) Also, you have to change to a different patch if you want to go from legato to shorts. I have lots of Spitfire libraries, and I love them dearly, I'm not criticising them by observing that my string section occupies more than one midi lane. As it would with any of the main string libraries.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 9, 2016)

Interesting discussions, particularly for orchestrators... I ain't one! Just looking for the sounds to wring a tear on a climate song... to beautify and evoke an emotional response when listening to a song about the fabric of life... and in those regards, my impressions seem validated by those who hear what I'm asking...

is it a jumble and hard to integrate in complex formulations? Sounds like it... but it's separate parts...sound lovely, drip with emotional content and seem to be distinct enough to fit into songs with thematic messages among a raft of guitars, omnispheres, choirs, arps, impacts, vocals&harmonies and so many other elements of storytelling.

Really appreciate this discussion and some of the demos posted... I'm acquiring some this weekend for my retirement party!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Interesting discussions, particularly for orchestrators... I ain't one! Just looking for the sounds to wring a tear on a climate song... to beautify and evoke an emotional response when listening to a song about the fabric of life... and in those regards, my impressions seem validated by those who here what I'm asking...
> 
> is it a jumble and hard to integrate in complex formulations? Sounds like it... but it's separate parts...sound lovely, drip with emotional content and seem to be distinct enough to fit into songs with thematic messages among a raft of guitars, omnispheres, choirs, arps, impacts, vocals&harmonies and so many other elements of storytelling.
> 
> Really appreciate this discussion and some of the demos posted... I'm acquiring some this weekend for my retirement party!



Buy them all man. You've already sold it to yourself.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Interesting discussions, particularly for orchestrators... I ain't one! Just looking for the sounds to wring a tear on a climate song... to beautify and evoke an emotional response when listening to a song about the fabric of life... and in those regards, my impressions seem validated by those who here what I'm asking...
> 
> is it a jumble and hard to integrate in complex formulations? Sounds like it... but it's separate parts...sound lovely, drip with emotional content and seem to be distinct enough to fit into songs with thematic messages among a raft of guitars, omnispheres, choirs, arps, impacts, vocals&harmonies and so many other elements of storytelling.
> 
> Really appreciate this discussion and some of the demos posted... I'm acquiring some this weekend for my retirement party!


I don't know what synapses are firing inside that melon of yours to produce this prose, 
but I want what you are smoking.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 9, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I don't know what synapses are firing inside that melon of yours to produce this prose,
> but I want what you are smoking.



Nicotinamide Ribosid (NR), my friend... reactivates cellular regenerative abilities and a bunch of stuff scientists are trying to sort out in every cell throughout the body...including the brain... latest most significant longevity breakthrough yet...

The most important thread at Longcity is 53 pages and growing...the unfolding story; Heavy science... VERY advanced state of the art humans (I LOVE saying that!). Bryan, the mod is a treasure. It's being analyzed for nearly every F'n degenerative condition/regenerative failure/disease/disorder... a primal compound... Our friendly bugs make it... Nature is amazing...and we're just beginning to pierce the veil.

Arrived just in time (available for a year+) to prep me for my new phase...I'm steeped in bio-science and this is the most amazing of the many compounds I interact with to forstall the mind/body withering of 66+...and from all vantage points, appears to be working wonders...


----------



## Vastman (Nov 9, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Buy them all man. You've already sold it to yourself.


Can only use so much emotion! I have 6TB's of stuff...much of which I don't use... NR might be helping me be more selective!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 9, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> To be fair, you have the same issue with every string library, except it may be more pronounced with the 8dio product because there are so many types of legato to choose from.



I think this issue arises when you have many different library's to choose from, 

I must say when you have a go to library and get familiar with it you kind of forget how difficult it was to get around it, 

Then when a new library comes along you need to start over again, 

Not saying that there isn't library's that are more difficult than others but I think the more you stick with something the easier it is to handle,

There is also the issue of what type of pieces you write, composers find it difficult when they compose many different types of pieces, you will find they normally need to stick with just a few library's, just to make life easier, as speed of production is important, 

A composer that sticks around a certain style of music and does not need to many articulations or dose not need to much of the library, there life is much more easier when it comes to using many different types of say string or brass library's 

There is also an art to unlock a library, 

You must of heard in your life time a marvelous piece of music (mock-up) and you say to yourself wow I wonder what string library they used, yep you got it the string library is the same you use but your saying how the hell did they make it sound like that,

It's a bit like the real life instrument, you find the one who spends more time with there instruments can play it better than those who spend little time with there instruments

Normally one can see what they can get out of a library even before they use it and are willing to make it work and to make it do what they want it to do, there the ones that find it easy to get through many difficult issues and unlock its beauty of a library or instrument.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 9, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Nicotinamide Ribosid (NR), my friend... reactivates cellular regenerative abilities and a bunch of stuff scientists are trying to sort out in every cell throughout the body...including the brain... latest most significant longevity breakthrough yet...
> 
> The most important thread at Longcity is 53 pages and growing...the unfolding story; Heavy science... VERY advanced state of the art humans (I LOVE saying that!). Bryan, the mod is a treasure. It's being analyzed for nearly every F'n degenerative condition/regenerative failure/disease/disorder... a primal compound... Our friendly bugs make it... Nature is amazing...and we're just beginning to pierce the veil.
> 
> Arrived just in time (available for a year+) to prep me for my new phase...I'm steaped in bioscience and this is the most amazing of the many compounds I interact with...and from all vantagepoints, appears to be working wonders...


Thanks for the tip, I'm checking it out now!Maybe I'll remember what happened in the eighties!


----------



## Reaktor (Nov 9, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Short notes are worse in my opinion. Let's talk about spiccato, shall we? Violin spiccatos: There are a lot of clicks/pops at attacks of samples. Samples' stereo image travel around, some samples are harsh some are soft, some samples are loose some are tight, some samples are late some are early, some samples are loud some are quite. Samples have artificial tails, because they added reverb.
> Then there is big difference between spiccatos of 4 sections. Violin spiccatos are soft/light, cellos are very harsh, violas are harsher than violins but softer than cellos, basses are like mix of spiccato and col legno.



I'll second this. Last night I tried playing both long and short notes, and longs had *very* strange stereo issues. It sounds to me that panning might be a bit to either side for the body of the note, but when you play another note it activates stereo reverb for both channels for a second and then returns to original sound which is at certain position. This is extremely irritating, because it makes all the different notes sound very uneven. Additionally each note sounds more like an individual than part of bigger patch, which isn't good at all.

I tried to come up with something good and someone suggested layering legato with Albion One for a full sound. Tried it, didn't like at all, even after trying multiple octave transpositions.. probably didn't do it "right". Then I decided to viola and violin legatos over similar ones at CSS, and this sounded pretty good. It gave that thicker & closer sound I was originally looking for from this library.

There is quite a lot of pitch modulation between individual notes, which either works or doesn't work at all. Additionally that strange stereo-reverb issue forced me to narrow stereo separation with FX plugins closer to mono, in order get position of sound under control, but other than that it really gave some individualism for legato lines and sounds great.

Cellos also give nice doubling for Best Service Emotional Cello, even though I believe I would get better results with either Tina Guo or Cinesamples Solo Strings, both which I don't own yet...

Arpeggiator... well, er... it's kind of neat, but there isn't (?) looping option (??) for sound and those lines seem to be prerecorded. I fail to see the point for different playing patterns other than timing, as other libraries simply let you manually throw the notes from keyboard and then use selected order pattern for those notes. In my opinion it's harder to write lines by playing root and selecting pattern, than playing chord with given set of orders for each note, but this is a matter of taste.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 9, 2016)

Just a little side note because I read that here a couple of times already: Then hit the button twice...Sure the loops are one bar and then they stop, but you can adjust the midi date and repeat it, so that they play throughout a couple of bars withouth a gap. Sure they are prerecorded, but is it a downside? Not at all because they sound realistic. The downside could be when yourepeat over and over again the same phrase over a couple of bars then this starts to sound fake, but even there you can trick around for instance variating the tempo of each bar etc. Such thing hits a bit my nerve, sure there are bugs in the library, but please folks at least be fair at the things what can work with a little midi editing.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 9, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I think this issue arises when you have many different library's to choose from,
> 
> I must say when you have a go to library and get familiar with it you kind of forget how difficult it was to get around it,
> 
> ...


Beautifully Said! Holds true in many walks of life... Stumbling around, trying to figure something out kinda smothers the art and fire of creativity...And, different things resonate with different people! I create gardens and often folks go, "wow!" I've lived the experience for decades and resonate with living art; others, using the same plants, create crap or something totally different and amazing, based on lots of things beyond the "plants".

Keeping egos in check and owning our experience as "ours" and not "I'm right" is humility worth cultivating. We all blow it at times... that ego thing is a pain


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 10, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> But I was referring to switching from say a runs patch to a legato patch, (although I was assuming we're talking here about recorded runs?) Also, you have to change to a different patch if you want to go from legato to shorts. I have lots of Spitfire libraries, and I love them dearly, I'm not criticising them by observing that my string section occupies more than one midi lane. As it would with any of the main string libraries.



I think Spitfire has thought about this, I won't make any promises but I think they have. They have something called shared keyswitches which makes it so that you can have different pallets open on the same midi channel and keyswitch between them.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 10, 2016)

That's very interesting, is that already implemented in any of their products? I have heaps of SF stuff, but none of them feature this. I would love that!


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 10, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> But I was referring to switching from say a runs patch to a legato patch, (although I was assuming we're talking here about recorded runs?) Also, you have to change to a different patch if you want to go from legato to shorts. I have lots of Spitfire libraries, and I love them dearly, I'm not criticising them by observing that my string section occupies more than one midi lane. As it would with any of the main string libraries.


Sample libraries confuse people since the beginning, don't they? For example in sample world spiccato means tighter than staccato, which is irrelevant to reality.
The word "run" is just referance to speed of transitions between connected (legato) notes. I guess you mean octave up/down phrases like some libraries have by "recorded runs". I refer to actual playable runs. Now, what makes runs so special? Human imperfection. When a group of musicians play runs, things get messy. They can't press exact same spot on their fingerboards at the exact same time while playing runs. So you hear blurry notes with more intonation than other types of legato.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 10, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> That's very interesting, is that already implemented in any of their products? I have heaps of SF stuff, but none of them feature this. I would love that!



Blake Robinson has a great explanation of this and UACC etc. over on his blog: http://www.syntheticorchestra.com/blog/?10


----------



## arta (Nov 10, 2016)

Are the Agitato strings something a beginner needs?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 10, 2016)

arta said:


> Are the Agitato strings something a beginner needs?


I am NOT an aspiring orchestrator...I AM a beginner but my journey is not a "job"... I am getting them to add emotion, tear jerking essences, to songs I write. I have a lot of libs already that I will be learning come the new year...way more than ANY "beginner" should be blessed with but some are already relegated to the dust bin... I have never had the time to dive deep into any of them but I'm eager to do so...This applies to these offerings ... but I have used my ears and eyes for many hours over the past couple days, I've sucked in every comment and reflected on how it relates to my own journey... and my heart says YES! These are special...dripping with an energy that yearns for a place in my messages...

When it comes right down to it, what do you want to evoke? That's how I view creating music... it's a medium that can pierce the shields we construct... it can burrow down into our spirits and wrench what lies fallow from within us... I listen to these strings and I say they do it in a very special and emotional way, so for me, it is a resounding YES!

However, if you are doing commercial bits, trailers, tight deadline pieces...trying to make a buck, working within a platform that has a sound you need to emulate... maybe not, I have no idea and it is a very personal question only you can try to solve...

Some here say they are not perfect, they are flawed; need updates; are end of line; are fragmented and confusing. They don't follow a formula; they're not an integrated package...I read these observations and just have to acknowledge the tried and true saying, "different strokes for different folks!" And none of the above matters that much to me. I have to be honest, I bought a number of libs without really understanding my own desires and they are largely relegated to the hard drives I don't go to very often. Iceni was the first that really rocked my world... it is sooooooo powerful.

I'm looking for a spark, a shreek, a cry into the wilderness... within a larger fabric of guitarz, synths, arps, vocals, words with messages and more... I'm not charting my next 10 orchestral compositions and looking for that formula I can slap on a template and use again and again...Some would call me "unprofessional"... I just chuckle, knowing I'm hitting on something special when I find myself in tears at times, while writing a song, because of the words, the melody, the sound... I know I love my trajectory, even if it is still only half baked at this point......But I'm probably swimming in different waters.

Indeed, we all operate in different realms. Only you can say what it is you are trying to achieve...and if you hear it in what they offer, that's your answer... Only you know what waters flow in your veins...what ocean envelopes your soul... and whether these strings make the right ripples in your universe...


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 10, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> Blake Robinson has a great explanation of this and UACC etc. over on his blog: http://www.syntheticorchestra.com/blog/?10


Thanks, that looks great! I was just using Sable and I looked and saw it has the Shared KS as an option! So easy! I wish SF had told us about this change in an email.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 10, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Thanks, that looks great! I was just using Sable and I looked and saw it has the Shared KS as an option! So easy! I wish SF had told us about this change in an email.



Yeah it's great, although I don't use it. Have you asked Spitfire about this problem before? This has been a feature for a long time. I don't know when you got the SF libraries but it's been there for at least a few years iirc.

You can also setup keyswitches for Adagio as well in Cubase, I think


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 10, 2016)

I use Pro Tools so can't take advantage of any special Cubase features for Adagio


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 10, 2016)

I have Adagio-Agitato complete. I hope this sale also marks the advent of Adagio II, like what SF has been doing recently with Sable & Mural (sale, then rebox with new content).

There's a lot of good in there. I love the sound of the hall (church) where it's recorded. It has the vibe of SF and Air studio's, but not as big and "washy"). Love the overall sound, engineering is top-notch; probably the best "raw" sounds of any library out there (imo).

The sampling method of "everything-center" with an extremely wide image, is a problem for me. You have to do some extreme paning. @Hannes_F suggested a Brainwoks stereo tool, but couldn't get any results. So when panning, you totally destroy any 3d impression of these sitting in a hall. Using a reverb with heavy er's can correct to some extent. That's fine if you're mixing strings with synths, but if you want a totally acoustic 3d hall sound (like BB has done recently with brass), these string samples aren't for you.

I just got through totally redoing the gui's of Adagio, and have constructed multi's using Flexrouter from @tack. I can now access any and all Adagio or Agitato on one track, with a fader assigned to the multiple KS's of each patch. That took me a couple full days work. I was patiently waiting for 8dio to do that job for me. Agitato has more "sophisticated" art management. But I got tired of waiting.

That's really my one major complaint with 8dio; product support, it's fair to say imo that with them there is almost none. There are deep-rooted flaws in the conception and organisation of these 2 line's, that they've never really addressed. And we've waited now over 3 years. Unacceptable imo. I don't think our other fav devs here would have waited so long. If you wonder why 8dio doesn't come here anymore, it's over the grief they were getting (rightfully so imo) over these products.

About 3-4years ago, they asked for suggestions for an "Adagio II", and later said all had been recorded. Hopefully now in January we'll finally be seing that, along with a redux of Adagio-Agitato into one product, as they have stated to be doing.

It's pretty clear that Century brass had some issues. The last alpha's are several months old. I imagine that they've gone back an re-recorded some stuff. They also have a new guitar library. The "legato engin" there is very impressive. 8dio has always tried to raise the bar on legato. Agitato did in some respects. I imagine that Century brass (and strings) will have some impressive legato. And hopefully "Adagio II scripting" will add some new value to Adagio, along with some added content !


----------



## Vik (Nov 11, 2016)

I consider buying one of the Adagio instruments during the sale - I have no 8dio instruments yet, and it's difficult to come to any conclusions based on others' viewpoints about Adagio, since they seem to go all the way from 'must have' to 'regret having bought it'. 
Still - I made a poll! 
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...struments-are-most-believable-playable.57198/


----------



## cjarv (Nov 11, 2016)

Finally got an email back from 8dio and the sale ends at the beginning of December.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 11, 2016)

The more I watch the demos the more I've fallen in love with Adagio... the huge number of bowings... the two bows, the half/qtr notes, the loures... real playing of these things rather then a sample/xfade... they are so much a part of what I think accounts for the emotion everyone, even the haters, admits is awesome... I can truly visualize the players bowing differently thru a riff. Earlier it was suggested the bass wasn't that important; cellos were... but the bow changing/swells that can be articulated for emotional expression... is something Iceni or others can't do so adagio basses have gone back on my list... they just pulse the song...really quite gorgeous...and well worth the time to learn to wield. I've also fallen in love with their violas...wrapped in those many different bowings et al...

I think capturing all of these swells and bows is even more important than the legato types for emotion...indeed, I think CS2/CSS captures a bit of this pulsed bowing; it was very apparent in some demo of several libraries vs CSS...CSS had some of it and the others didn't...honestly, they sounded flat to me after CSS. At first I said, "is there a volume modulation problem here?" as it was so obvious against the other libs... but now I appreciate a "breathing" playing instrument.

The vids are an education in trying to achieve realism... flawed tho some say parts of these libraries may be, I have to give it to 8dio for doing what no one but a few solo attempts have done... I acknowledge I'm an outsider (albeit a keen analyst and observer) looking in and just dabbling/playing in this sandbox, in what at least one person would consider an "unprofessional" manner. But my entire life has been immersed in music, melody, playing, songwriting, and singing..way before VI/DAWlandia came of age and at this point, as I've had several years now of adding orchestral ambiences/undercurrents to totally different kinds of songs, rewatching what they've done, now that I've mucked with many libraries, is quite impressive.

If I could coin an analagy, it might be 3D vs 2D... It's why the forum flipped out over Bohemian Violin...which, admittedly employees a LOT of AI scripting via Falcon that no one has done on Kontakt...but I think it's a similar thing I see in the two of them....8Dio is just NOT automatic and key switching is something I'll have to commit to muscle memory..._But my point is they took the time to capture things no one else does... _and it makes for more "real" if wielded well. Bohemian is just easier if not nearly automatic, to play.

But as an emotional overlay with CS2/CSS I can't think of a better contrived combo...

Good night, all... The past few days has been an interesting plunge into expanding my understanding... it's exhilarating!!! Sorry for so many long ramblings...sorta like those Loooooong vids/reviews/livestreams people who don't have to watch complain about! Just trying to sort thru so much to reach a new level of insight beyond the norm...it helps light the path I'm walking!


----------



## Consona (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok, I don't want to be unfair to 8dio or making some bad impressions by saying "I've bought Adagio Violins and never used them", so I gave them another shot...

• Sound: The sound is clear and almost too much that it feels too sharp but you can help it with an EQ. Stereo image is sometimes all over the place, I use Flux Stereo Tool to make the sound more direct and focused. Overall the sound is really detailed, which means it can bring some nice detail to libraries that are more wet and hazy.

• The main reason why you could want this library is the "no mod wheel approach" or how to put it... What that means is you have a good amount of pre-recorded stuff, from different Dynamic Bowings, i.e. going from some dynamic level to another, with or without vibrato or different types of vibrato, with or without accentuated attack, to different Legato patches, where your have different types of sustains for those legato transitions, faster, slower, more vibrato, wide vibrato, loures, etc. Sometime you can feel the difference between the various arc types, sometimes they feel so similar I can barely hear any difference, but I'm no string player so maybe I'm too noobish to distinguish. Loures definitely sound differently and they are tempo-synced! in most Legato patches, which is great of course, and there is even standalone a tempo-synced patch and it sounds really good, the loures respond nicely to changes of tempo.
What it all means is that if you put some more time into your programing, you can make string passages that sound really lively and I'd even say realistic (or more realistic), because a lot of things is not modwheel driven but really recorded. On the other hand you can make great sounding string parts already with other libraries, what Adagio brings to the table is a degree of detail. I imagine you'd have a really hard time trying to emulate some of those dynamic bowings and loures with a "normal" string library, or put it another way, maybe you could be able to make something similar but you cannot beat the real thing. Some tempo-synced loures sound fantastic, TBH.
Legatos themselves in 1.5 are really responsive and much more fluid than in previous versions. Sometimes you have to tweak some notes to make it sound smooth but overall it can sound really amazing, actually.

So maybe it's much better idea to get Adagio with much wider content of bowings and with loures than Agitato that has only some bowings and no loures, which are probably one of the best features of the library. I think Adagio series may probably be the best stuff if you like layering since the sound is very detailed and they can bring those dynamic bowings and loures movements into your midi mockup which can make your string sections feel more live and vivid.


PS: I'm just trying the free Agitato Grandiose Violins Legato Ens Try Pack and wow!  Really agile and very nice sounding!


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 12, 2016)

Dynamic Bowing is a fantastic concept, but in practice it is very difficult to use as you almost never will find the same articulation between instruments, which is honestly a very weird design. Not just a few missing articulations but chances are that the articulation you are looking is almost always missing with another instrument (this is the case with both Adagio and Agitato). Also, there is no tempo-synced patch so if you want to change the length, you have to do a bit of work.

For example, Agitato Grandiose Violins Divisi set:

Very Short MP-MF, MP-F, MF-F, MF-FF, F-FF
Short MP-MF, F-P

Medium P-F, MF-F, P-FF, F-FF
And Agitato Cello divisi:

Very Short MP-MF, MF-F
Short P-MF, P-F, MP-MF, MP-F
However, it does sound fabulous, and so do Loures.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 12, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> Dynamic Bowing is a fantastic concept, but in practice it is very difficult to use as you almost never will find the same articulation between instruments, which is honestly a very weird design. Not just a few missing articulations but chances are that the articulation you are looking is almost always missing with another instrument (this is the case with both Adagio and Agitato). Also, there is no tempo-synced patch so if you want to change the length, you have to do a bit of work.
> 
> For example, Agitato Grandiose Violins Divisi set:
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the dyn bows, firstly because they are tempo synced to a certain degree and secondly it's like having a built in CC and if you want to change say to a sordino you need to find a match or re-do
I do love these short artics though and I'm guessing it's just not practical to have them all for eavh section and then again for ensemble.
Now, my idea of 'next gen' would be MP, MF, FF, detache etc all as individual modules, all of which can be joined and stetched.


----------



## jules (Nov 12, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Still haven't seen an explanation of why the bundles are more expensive than buying the individual components (for example, Adagio bundle: $499 vs. parts: violins $119, violas $89, cellos $119 & basses $59, totaling $386)... what are we missing here???


If somebody can answer this, i'm also interested, as i'm just about buying both the adagio & agitato packages, and both bundles are more expensive than individual sum.
I'm surely missing something ...


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 12, 2016)

Hmm, at least in regards to the adagio bundle, it also contains adagietto. If you are purchasing the libs seperately including adagietto its 505$. So if you take the bundle as a whole its 499$ and you save a few bucks.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 12, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I have Adagio-Agitato complete. I hope this sale also marks the advent of Adagio II, like what SF has been doing recently with Sable & Mural (sale, then rebox with new content).
> 
> There's a lot of good in there. I love the sound of the hall (church) where it's recorded. It has the vibe of SF and Air studio's, but not as big and "washy"). Love the overall sound, engineering is top-notch; probably the best "raw" sounds of any library out there (imo).
> 
> ...



I have the same problem with Majestica as far as panning goes. Its all dead center, and is somewhat of a pain to add room or depth. I love the sound though.


----------



## jules (Nov 12, 2016)

Przemek K. said:


> Hmm, at least in regards to the adagio bundle, it also contains adagietto. If you are purchasing the libs seperately including adagietto its 505$. So if you take the bundle as a whole its 499$ and you save a few bucks.


Thank you, Przemek k, i think i missed this one ! And (if ever you're in the knows), is there any interest in having adagietto when you have adagio ? Seem to me it's a cut down version... Maybe easiest to handle on a daily basis, however...


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 12, 2016)

jules said:


> Thank you, Przemek k, i think i missed this one ! And (if ever you're in the knows), is there any interest in having adagietto when you have adagio ? Seem to me it's a cut down version... Maybe easiest to handle on a daily basis, however...



Well, I don't have adagio& adagietto.I guess adagietto was meant as a new tool for sketching up ideas in a faster way ,it includes full string ensembles for example, and that can be useful. But I guess it all comes to personal workflow, or budget. If you couldn't afford adagio (back then) adagietto was the way to go if like the adagio sound. Now, at this pricepoint....I guess a no brainer taking the whole bundle imo.
Already digging the Agitato bundle. Has its quirks here and there but sounds gorgeous and blends well with HS Diamond.


----------



## jules (Nov 12, 2016)

Good to know agitato blends well with HS diamond as i just upgraded my gold versions !


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 12, 2016)

Does this thread not show that pricing is a big decider of purchase.


----------



## Nuno (Nov 12, 2016)

I like the Adagio Violins and all the possibilities it offers in term of dynamic bowings and legato options (so beautiful and emotional) but don t want to buy Adagietto for sketching and complementing other sections. So my questiin is does Adagio Violins blends well with spitfire and or HS?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 12, 2016)

jules said:


> s there any interest in having adagietto when you have adagio ? Seem to me it's a cut down version.



They both sound different, they are not the same, playing them next to each other is like playing two library's

both sound very good, 8Dio do encourage adagletto to use as layers with other string library's, laying adagletto with adagio is a good combo.


----------



## Chipal (Nov 12, 2016)

Playing around with the demo Adagio violins this afternoon. Here they are combined with HS legato violins and a bunch of Albion. Picture peasants in black cloaks fighting their way through a blizzard.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm feeling proud of myself. It's been 5 days and I haven't panic bought the Con Sords. I've decided CSS and SSS will be fine for me instead.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 13, 2016)

I wish the 70% were applied to the Solo Violin Designer. That's the one that truly interests me.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone successfully applied the 10% newsletter coupon to the individual Adagio libraries? I tried it today and it did not work. I'm probably being overly cheap here, but if I'm doing something wrong I'll still take advantage of the discount<G>!


----------



## pixel (Nov 13, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm feeling proud of myself. It's been 5 days and I haven't panic bought the Con Sords. I've decided CSS and SSS will be fine for me instead.



Congrats  You lost nothing. 
I bought sordino and what can I say... I layered them with Mural short CS for more texture/randomness (very quiet) and they mix very well after proper treatment of 8dio's. But I could live without this purchase as Mural cover CS very well.


----------



## jemu999 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just got this in my email:

Announcing Anthology Strings - a truly reimagined version of Adagio and Agitato The final chapter in these living library series - containing the best of the best from both Adagio and Agitato.
View this email in your browser


​*Anthology - Adagio and Agitato Reimagined*
- - - - - - -

When we originally created Adagio - the idea was to create the most expressive set of orchestral strings ever sampled. Full of life, emotion and no static notes. We also designed it to be a living library series that would evolve over time.

We began the journey with Adagio Violins, Violas, Cellos and Basses, which contains 36 unique types of legato, 120 dynamic bowings and 60 loure and the most extensive set of short notes ever sampled. This alone took over 60 days of consecutive recording time to complete! We then followed up with massive updates for Adagio Violins and Cellos - where every sample was polished, since we knew we could do better! We immediately followed up with our massively popular, Adagietto - containing new ensemble patches from Adagio.

But the journey wasn't done!

We hosted a large community event where we got 1000s of comments on what to do next, which culminated in the Agitato Series, which is the follow-up to Adagio. We then went back to the same room and players and recorded our Agitato series, which began with our beautiful soaring Grandiose Williams Legato and later on we added dedicated Agitato Sordino (Muted Strings) and a unique volume for Agitato Ostinato and Arpegiations. So that was about 5 years of our life! Involving over 150 people, incl. players, conductors, contractors, engineers, producers, editors, programmers, beta-testers, demo composers.

In many ways it would be logical to conclude the Adagio and Agitato journey there. We set out to create the most expressive and alive strings ever sampled and achieved that! The libraries are featured in so many blockbusters, tv-shows, video games and top-4o productions and used by so many of our favorite composers and producers in the world.

Yet there was one thing that nagged us and that was the reality that our ears have developed a lot since 2011. When we started listening back to Adagio and Agitato - we realized there was so much beautiful content. We got so many things right (and a couple of things not so right), so we decided to create Anthology Strings, which is the final and concluding chapter in our Adagio and Agitato Series.

Anthology is a completely redesigned and reimagined version of both Adagio and Agitato Series with a wealth of new and unique features.

Anthology contains the best of the best from both Adagio and Agitato and puts them into one giant, affordable volume of expressive orchestral strings. Anthology Strings contains both Ensemble, Divisi and Solo Strings for both Violins, Violas, Cellos and Basses from Adagio and Agitato. Everything has been built from ground up with a completely new user interface, ability to build your own articulation matrix and combine patches, several new control schemes, including a new engine technique that allows you to control the length of arcs (aka dynamic bowings), new multi-layered and tuned legato. We also did a complete overhaul of all the solo instruments using physical modeling techniques, so they are much more nimble and easier to use.

But most importantly Anthology is incredibly easy to use and playable as silk. Every articulation has been carefully balanced and every legato polished to perfection. The entire library and all its articulations is available from one single page. In essence you have the most expressive string orchestra ever sampled right at your finger tips.

Anthology is truly a reimagined version of both Adagio and Agitato and it is our sincere intention to give all owners of Adagio and Agitato the option to part-take in Anthology, which we truly believe is the most expressive set of orchestral strings in creation. We will be announcing a lot more in weeks to come, but in essence we've created an upgrade scheme (see below) for all existing owners of Adagio and Agitato. As you may know ALL Adagio and Agitato products/bundles are currently 70% off, so we wanna make it as easy as possible for you to get Anthology.

The upgrade scheme is simple. If you own ALL Adagio and Agitato products - you will receive Anthology for FREE. If you own a certain amount of products - you get a discount based on how many products you own. Ex: If you own 5 individual Adagio/Agitato products you can upgrade to Anthology for $329 etc.





Anthology will be available in December 2016. We will announce pre-orders, videos, demos and specs in days and weeks to come. But for now have fun with our 70% off sale on ALL Adagio and Agitato products and start planning your optimal upgrade path to Anthology Strings. Can't wait to share more!

Feel free to send us any questions you have to [email protected]

Thanks for all your support! XOXO Troels, Colin and Tawnia.


----------



## krops (Nov 13, 2016)

So I guess you all got an email from 8Dio today...?  They're updating and repackaging Adagio and Agitato as "Anthology", available in December. Upgrade discounts for owners based on what you've already got in the series. Thoughts?


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 13, 2016)

So much for the theory that they don't update any of their old products! This seems like an amazing "new" library, I love some of the ideas such as the articulation matrix - can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 13, 2016)

And how many points do you guys have so? I have 4 = [(2+1+(0.5 *2)]..


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 13, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> And how many points do you guys have so? I have 4 = [(2+1+(0.5 *2)]..


10 points - have owned them all ...


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 13, 2016)

I have 9 points. So to upgrade will cost $49 and to buy Con Sords in 70% off sale right now will be $89 and then I'll have 10 points. Hmmm. This is a difficult decision.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

True Zac, they have now done one major, paid update for their libraries. But for me you can't really compare that to some others. For many people they've been promised an update from 8Dio for a very long time since their product have been broken and now they have to pay for it if they want the update. At least the most important fixes shouldn't be something you pay for imo. But this is very good news all around and I never got Adagio or any other library before so I personally have never had to deal with any of this. Depending on what they've fixed and how the workflow looks I might join the Adagio club.

I hope you're being sarcastic Jononotbono or I can help you with that decision.


----------



## Harry (Nov 13, 2016)

So, if you have no 8 Dio now, you can buy all Adagio all Agitato as bundles, 768 dollars = 10 points, and get Antholgy Free??


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

That's the way I understood it Harry and that sounds like what they are doing.


----------



## P.N. (Nov 13, 2016)

8Dio seems to be making all the right moves... and those Adagio Basses sound wonderful.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 13, 2016)

Harry said:


> 768 dollars = 10 points, and get Antholgy Free


well you could do that. or you could wait and just get anthology for 699 dollars ...somewhat strange


----------



## pixel (Nov 13, 2016)

So if I want promised update to Agitato then I have to buy whole Anthology? Oh that's wonderful news to me


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm looking forward to being able to see exactly what will be included/excluded in Anthology. For example, the arpeggiator instrument....?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 13, 2016)

pixel said:


> So if I want promised update to Agitato then I have to buy whole Anthology? Oh that's wonderful news to me



You should be thankful that 8Dio is even releasing an update, this is as rare as a unicorn spitting fire.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I'm looking forward to being able to see exactly what will be included/excluded in Anthology. For example, the arpeggiator instrument....?



I think it should make the most sense if EVERYTHING is included. And I think that's going to be the case. At least all the things that would give you points towards Anthology.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 13, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I'm looking forward to being able to see exactly what will be included/excluded in Anthology. For example, the arpeggiator instrument....?



All I know is that I'll be very disappointed if it doesn't include the *FX 3.0 CHAOS Engine, one of the most flexible FX engines on the market with over 80.000 lines of code.*


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 13, 2016)

LOL


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

I have Adagio Bundle and Adagietto. I'm not going to pay a single penny for a promised update. I was waiting for the update to give these libraries one last chance. If this is the only way they update these libraries, I'm going to shift+delete an 89 gb folder as I "promised".


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> I have Adagio Bundle and Adagietto. I'm not going to pay a single penny for a promised update. I was waiting for the update to give these libraries one last chance. If this is the only way they update these libraries, I'm going to shift+delete an 89 gb folder as I "promised".



Did you look at the content with the points? When you have 10 points you would get it anyways for free so at least in that case you could give it another chance.. I can understand your grief regarding all the issues about their libraries still I would not delete it. Just my opinion..


----------



## David Chappell (Nov 13, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> You should be thankful that 8Dio is even releasing an update, this is as rare as a unicorn spitting fire.


Uh, in the past few months they've released free updates for much of the epic percussion line as well as the ambient guitar... call me an optimist, but it does look like they're starting to make a bit of an effort, at least


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> I have Adagio Bundle and Adagietto. I'm not going to pay a single penny for a promised update. I was waiting for the update to give these libraries one last chance. If this is the only way they update these libraries, I'm going to shift+delete an 89 gb folder as I "promised".


You are right, but if you look further and take a look at the whole Agitato Series included in this update and if tall known bugs will be elemanted, maybe 199$ is worth the money. Agitatos are very nice - espacially the Sordinos


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 13, 2016)

So there's no new samples here compared to Adagio-Agitato. Seems the stuff they recorded after Adagio didn't remain yet unreleased, turns out to have been Agitato. It'll be interesting to see and hear what they've done and how much stuff they've maybe left out.

Also, looks like Adagietto remains a totally different product and not integrated into Anthology. Kind of surprised about that! That might be worth buying then?...


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Did you look at the content with the points? When you have 10 points you would get it anyways for free so at least in that case you could give it another chance.. I can understand your grief regarding all the issues about their libraries still I would not delete it. Just my opinion..


Yes, I looked. They want more money for same freaking samples. Adagietto is already exact same samples of Adagio. We polished it blah blah... They didn't do shit. I'm sure they just changed GUI and combined a few patches.


----------



## Covent Garden (Nov 13, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> So there's no new samples here compared to Adagio-Agitato. Seems the stuff they recorded after Adagio didn't remain yet unreleased, turns out to have been Agitato. It'll be interesting to see and hear what they've done and how much stuff they've maybe left out.
> 
> Also, looks like Adagietto remains a totally different product and not integrated into Anthology. Kind of surprised about that! That might be worth buying then?...



Adagietto is only a "Lite" Edition of Adagio with less articulations, no Solo instruments but with Ensemble Patches (Violins/Violas/Cellos/Basses). But I think this will be part of Anthology. Adagietto had no new samples - only a combined Patch of all string sections. No technical problem to do so in the new string library.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> I have Adagio Bundle and Adagietto. I'm not going to pay a single penny for a promised update. I was waiting for the update to give these libraries one last chance. If this is the only way they update these libraries, I'm going to shift+delete an 89 gb folder as I "promised".



I agree with you. They should at least fix the biggest problems and then they can do a paid update if they've add something major or a lot of new content. It's sad that we have to accept that this is better than no update at all... At least they are selling the rest of the series very cheap and you might be able to buy yourself enough products to get the update for free. I don't want to talk shit because a update is good but paying for broken product twice is not


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

Covent Garden said:


> Adagietto is only a "Lite" Edition of Adagio with less articulations, no Solo instruments but with Ensemble Patches (Violins/Violas/Cellos/Basses). But I think this will be part of Anthology. Adagietto had no new samples - only a combined Patch of all string sections. No technical problem to do so in the new string library.


You think I don't know that? They took money for "download only" when it was released as I own Adagio Bundle. When I downloaded I said "WTF whole string orchestra in the center (more like random but anyway)? They didn't even bother mixing and panning sections, just mapped them into kontakt."


----------



## pixel (Nov 13, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> You should be thankful that 8Dio is even releasing an update, this is as rare as a unicorn spitting fire.


I wouldn't be surprised if update means changing names of samples so people will have harder way to find out that there's no update at all


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 13, 2016)

I do wonder whether new Anthology will have at least panned everything as per seating arrangement.


----------



## gpax (Nov 13, 2016)

FYI, I sent 8DIO a note to check on a glitch, where two of my Adagio products have now disappeared. Hence my total of what I have spent with them suddenly reduced where they display this as well. I am guessing that this may be a similar thing to other developers who have embarked on creating direct accounts and download options for users, where some older/original products show up as missing. As both Violins and Cellos are in question here, they were also the first to be released (and I was an original buyer). 

So just a heads up for others to check the products in their accounts. I'm sure they will get this sorted out.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> I have Adagio Bundle and Adagietto. I'm not going to pay a single penny for a promised update. I was waiting for the update to give these libraries one last chance. If this is the only way they update these libraries, I'm going to shift+delete an 89 gb folder as I "promised".



I'm with you (though not as extreme as deleting).
Getting an update to my Adagio Violins and Adagietto will now cost me $499. That doesn't seem like keeping existing customers happy to me.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome News from 8dio. 

Thanks 8dio. 

I look forward to hear and learn more about the new Interface, features, demos, ...etc. of the upcoming *Anthology Strings*.


----------



## krops (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol... One jillion lines of code, and they couldn't even spell "reimagined".


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 13, 2016)

David Chappell said:


> Uh, in the past few months they've released free updates for much of the epic percussion line as well as the ambient guitar... call me an optimist, but it does look like they're starting to make a bit of an effort, at least



Well yeah, I was excited when they announced those. They're making an effort, but I won't be truly optimistic until they show results. I'm not sure about how extensive the Ambient Guitar update was. I think I remember the original being a phrase-based instrument? If that update included new sample content it'd be a first for 8Dio. The percussion updates were essentially "let's put our samples in categories like low hits and stick hits and update our GUI." Most of their other updates are "extensive editing and refinement of samples" but end up being updates that are comparable in scope to any other sample developer's update 1.0.0.1.

I'm pretty excited that 8Dio mentioned the polished notes and refined legato for Anthology Strings, but TBH those are glorified bugfixes, and users that don't spend the money to upgrade will have to keep using an inferior product.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I do wonder whether new Anthology will have at least panned everything as per seating arrangement.


They think their approach (which means random stereo image for every sample) is superior to recording in seating position.


evilantal said:


> I'm with you (though not as extreme as deleting).


If I were living in USA, I would give their office a visit instead of just deleting library.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 13, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Hmmm. This is a difficult decision.



Now then, about that drink !!!


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 13, 2016)

Chipal said:


> Playing around with the demo Adagio violins this afternoon. Here they are combined with HS legato violins and a bunch of Albion. Picture peasants in black cloaks fighting their way through a blizzard.




nice tune! but the legatoes didn't sound as smooth as I would've loved them to be


----------



## Tatu (Nov 13, 2016)

7.5 points. I wonder if they'll round that up


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 13, 2016)

I've got all of them, so I'll get this for free. Huzzah!

They actually, very kindly, gave me Agitato for free last year as I was having loads of trouble downloading one of my purchases and the customer service took ages, so as an apology they gave it to me! It's actually one of the ones I use the most.

I am interested to hear whether this update has fixed some of the annoying glitches I experience from time to time or whether it is just a repackaged all rounder with a few extra features. At the very least for glitch fixes etc I do think it should be free for anyone owning pre-existing libraries.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 13, 2016)

This is off the 70% topic, so forgive me please, but can anyone offer thoughts about 8dio's Solo Violin Designer? I'm hearing some wonderful samples in both that and the Adagio, but I especially like the idea of having thousands of solo violin samples in the Designer, along with what seems to be extremely useful options in Kontakt.

So, obviously the current sale is useless for me lol!


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

So people who paid more than $ 1,000 years ago, now has to pay more money to get a product worth $ 699, which has no new content btw, and they get excited about it? Wow.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 13, 2016)

Well, I have Solo Violin Designer (got it free during one of their promotion earlier this year) and I went through the Sibelius patch only to notice, that it was part of Sibelius's Violin Concertos solo part recorded and chopped to samples. 

Delete.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 13, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Well, I have Solo Violin Designer (got it free during one of their promotion earlier this year) and I went through the Sibelius patch only to notice, that it was part of Sibelius's Violin Concertos solo part recorded and chopped to samples.
> 
> Delete.



Oh dear. Thank you!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 13, 2016)

That makes me more interested in the Adagio Violins, especially the solo part of the bundle.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> That makes me more interested in the Adagio Violins, especially the solo part of the bundle.


You wanna waste your money, don't you? Here is how solo violin legato natural plays:



I'm holding notes and overlapping them. Sounds great, doesn't it?


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You wanna waste your money, don't you? Here is how solo violin legato natural plays:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding notes and overlapping them. Sounds great, doesn't it?




I don't think that's the way the natural legato is supposed to be used. I know you angry but I feel like you're not showing the library very well. Use one of the medium, strong, xfade sustains. That would give a better picture of what it sounds like.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You wanna waste your money, don't you? Here is how solo violin legato natural plays:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding notes and overlapping them. Sounds great, doesn't it?




How much money did 8Dio pay you to post this teaser? LOL. Do you have an opinion about the Agitato series?


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You wanna waste your money, don't you? Here is how solo violin legato natural plays:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding notes and overlapping them. Sounds great, doesn't it?



Whilst you have made it abundantly clear that you are not happy about a library you don't like being repackaged, please explain the point of posting this.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

Here is how that super ground-breaking most alive violin ensemble spiccato sounds (%100 quantized and same velocity):



When I see claims like "it was used in 1000s of soundtracks", it makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

Daniel F. said:


> I don't think that's the way the natural legato is supposed to be used. I know you angry but I feel like you're not showing the library very well. Use one of the medium, strong, xfade sustains. That would give a better picture of what it sounds like.


OMG, you're right. It's my fault. It's always my fault when the library can't even play. I have no idea how to use a library I have for 3 years.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 13, 2016)

Whoa, someone is getting in touch with strong feelings. Those are remarkably unflattering bits of audio.

I mean, I DO have Hollywood Strings, Luminoso, EW Gypsy, all the Albions, Animato. I use them all regularly.


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh, I own Adagio from day one, but still don't know why "natural" articulation is there. What is does is to remove sustain layer and play legato transitions only (like what ysnyvz posted).

The Solo Violin in Adagio is OK, but I am not overly excited about that. Well, having some exotic articulations and finishes is cool, but I can't use the legato exposed because the transition overlap/crossfading is quite audible - kinda like good ole EWQL Gypsy's Violin. Ensembles and divisis are great so long as the passage is moderately slow (depending on the patch, sometimes there is no speed knob to cut the sample start).

I'd look for Fluffy Audio if it was for an affordable solo violin. Simple Violin sounds fabulous.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> OMG, you're right. It's my fault. It's always my fault when the library can't even play. I have no idea how to use a library I have for 3 years.



Yes that seems to be so. You don't have to get you panties in a bunch. I understand the library has some really big problems that should be fixed and that's why I agree with you previous posts. The uneven editing of spics is really shit and I find the same problem with berlin strings and metropolis, and BS has probably been used in multiple soundtracks I'm sure so I think adagio has probably been i a lot of soundtracks as well. That's not what I meant tho.

I mean that you seems to not understand how the natural sustain works, neither do I so I can't really say too much but I don't think your doing it right. It's one thing to show problems and one thing to try and make it seems worse than it is. It's like if you play a marcato or staccato patch and says that the legato between notes is not good, well that's not the way they are supposed to be used.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> Oh, I own Adagio from day one, but still don't know why "natural" articulation is there. What is does is to remove sustain layer and play legato transitions only (like what ysnyvz posted).
> 
> The Solo Violin in Adagio is OK, but I am not overly excited about that. Well, having some exotic articulations and finishes is cool, but I can't use the legato exposed because the transition overlap/crossfading is quite audible - kinda like good ole EWQL Gypsy's Violin. Ensembles and divisis are great so long as the passage is moderately slow (depending on the patch, sometimes there is no speed knob to cut the sample start).
> 
> I'd look for Fluffy Audio if it was for an affordable solo violin. Simple Violin sounds fabulous.



It's just the natural decay of the recording I think. That's what it is in the other products but in Adagio it sounds like it's just the transition itself


----------



## scherzo (Nov 13, 2016)

My understanding is that the 'natural' legato only plays the transition samples (except the very first note of a phrase, which is always a sustain x-fade). There are times when that may be useful, but of course it will sound odd if you hold a note after the transition as it will just fade into nothing. Keep playing legato after that and you get only transitions fading in and out of nothingness. When that happens you're better off using another bowing - _any_ other bowing - to at least give it a sustained sample to fade to and from.

At least that's my recollection of how it works.


----------



## TuomasP (Nov 13, 2016)

Direct quote from Adagio's violin manual:
". Natural - This the raw interval performance untouched. Including this was the subject of some debate between Troels and I. While it is not as ﬂexible as the other articulations, there is a certain magic when you perform within the tempo threshold of the recorded performance. The full ring out of the interval is heard in the rich church environment. It also has an inherent natural musicality and raw imperfection that works great in certain phrases."

So ysnyvz's post tells more about him than the product he wants to display in funny way...


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

TuomasP said:


> So ysnyvz's post tells more about him than the product he wants to display in funny way...


Yeah, I didn't know what natural legato is. Big surprise for me. That's just one example. Do you want me to fill this forum with 1000s of them?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Yeah, I didn't know what natural legato is. Big surprise for me. That's just one example. Do you want me to fill this forum with 1000s of them?



A few more yes. And I would appreciate an example of Agitato Con Sords if anyone has it? Back to the shakes from not having bought something for a few days haha


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's a quick example my friend did for me. The first is just a quick play through of the force theme. He changed a few articulations / sustains during the performance.

The last notes is just to show how drastic the stereo shift is.



He said there's no effects so no reverb or eq


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Yeah, I didn't know what natural legato is. Big surprise for me. That's just one example. Do you want me to fill this forum with 1000s of them?



That's the problem, it's okey to hate on something but at least have some valid points. Now you hating on it because you are uneducated. But please post some more of your problems that would be very good.


----------



## procreative (Nov 13, 2016)

gpax said:


> FYI, I sent 8DIO a note to check on a glitch, where two of my Adagio products have now disappeared. Hence my total of what I have spent with them suddenly reduced where they display this as well. I am guessing that this may be a similar thing to other developers who have embarked on creating direct accounts and download options for users, where some older/original products show up as missing. As both Violins and Cellos are in question here, they were also the first to be released (and I was an original buyer).
> 
> So just a heads up for others to check the products in their accounts. I'm sure they will get this sorted out.



Exact same 2 products missing in my account too Violin and Cello which I bough on release.

Even if they sort this and I get the full points I am due (8), remain to be convinced if its worth the money to "upgrade" until I see what really has been improved. Hopefully the main thing they have done is rationalise the amount of dynamic patches as there seem to be too many minor variations.

I also think the decision to pan everything central as a stereo image is odd for an orchestral title and they seem to be alone in this design philosophy (apart from their ex colleagues at Soundiron who employed similar techniques for their SS Brass). But I think this is down to them choosing to record in a space that probably did not have the space to create seating for the entire orchestra.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 13, 2016)

The natural legato is very nice, for it to work well for you and if you want the re bow to play in your line, you need to make sure that that note is played completely by its self then the re bow plays out, you are able to do very fast runs that are very responsive, but if you want any not to play out with re bow then that note needs to be played completely by its self and not just before the note before it finishes.

If you have any other finger resting on your keyboard it will cut the note off,


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 13, 2016)

In addition to Adagio Violins/Cellos, Agitato Grandiose Violins/Cellos are also missing from my purchase list.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Yeah, I didn't know what natural legato is. Big surprise for me. That's just one example. Do you want me to fill this forum with 1000s of them?


RTFM, Then post! 



procreative said:


> I also think the decision to pan everything central as a stereo image is odd for an orchestral title and they seem to be alone in this design philosophy (apart from their ex colleagues at Soundiron who employed similar techniques for their SS Brass). But I think this is down to them choosing to record in a space that probably did not have the space to create seating for the entire orchestra.


It's of course flexible if you want to do some custom panning, but with orchestral, not too many people do. It also eliminates the need for a separate violins II.

They reportedly did the same all center panning for Century Strings, which imo is a mistake.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

Daniel F. said:


> That's the problem, it's okey to hate on something but at least have some valid points. Now you hating on it because you are uneducated. But please post some more of your problems that would be very good.


You see, this is my problem. It happened in another thread about adagio too. When you criticize a sample library, they start to insult you or question your abilities. It's like "musicians helping sample developers" instead of "musicians helping musicians". If you don't like a library, you are a hater or basher.
When you try to check out a library official demos/videos don't give much details, finding unbiased reviews are hard, you can't test it before buying or return it after buying. Sometimes developers take years to fix things (even charge money for it) or don't fix at all.
And I'm the bad guy here for saying negative things about one of the worst string libraries of all time.
Don't worry I won't post anything about 8dio in this forum anymore. I'm done. I will delete the folder and forget about it.



jamwerks said:


> RTFM, Then post!


It was an obvious sarcasm.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 13, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> In addition to Adagio Violins/Cellos, Agitato Grandiose Violins/Cellos are also missing from my purchase list.


Is this not related to the recent 8dio site upgrade?


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 13, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Is this not related to the recent 8dio site upgrade?


Apparently it is related with the recent 70%-off sale rather than the site upgrade which is long ago (I was able to see Adagio/Agitato before the sale). I pinged the support, hopefully I can get a reply (which is spotty in my experience).


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Don't worry I won't post anything about 8dio in this forum anymore. I'm done. I will delete the folder and forget about it



Ahhh well that's a shame. I was enjoying your posts.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 13, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Ahhh well that's a shame. I was enjoying your posts.


You are a tease jono! So, you must be in 3 minds now with regards to the sordinos?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 13, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> You are a tease jono! So, you must be in 3 minds now with regards to the sordinos?



Ha! Yeah, I don't know what to think about them anymore. I'll sleep on it again.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 13, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You see, this is my problem. It happened in another thread about adagio too. When you criticize a sample library, they start to insult you or question your abilities. It's like "musicians helping sample developers" instead of "musicians helping musicians". If you don't like a library, you are a hater or basher.
> When you try to check out a library official demos/videos don't give much details, finding unbiased reviews are hard, you can't test it before buying or return it after buying. Sometimes developers take years to fix things (even charge money for it) or don't fix at all.
> And I'm the bad guy here for saying negative things about one of the worst string libraries of all time.
> Don't worry I won't post anything about 8dio in this forum anymore. I'm done. I will delete the folder and forget about it.
> ...


Dude! 8dio fully explained what they were doing. [Edited by moderator]. Admit you didn't do your do diligence./homework... Don't say a bunch of bull about not standing up for the users. U r sad.


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 13, 2016)

I got a quick reply from 8Dio. They don't think it is a site glitch and they asked me receipts. Oh my gosh. (After a few years of being a "V8P" I always get a true VIP experience!)

Edit: 8Dio support was also very swift to solve this after sending receipts.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 13, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Dude! 8dio fully explained what they were doing. You r a f.'n idiot. Admit you didn't do your do diligence./homework... Don't say a bunch of bull about not standing up for the users. U r sad.


You are just another member who proved exactly my point. Try harder to insult. Cry me a river.


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2016)

Different experience for me... in my user page it looks like I have two copies of the agitato violas. So they must have some trouble with the site... more strangely, I have received the samples for violas and cellos, but not the instruments...


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 14, 2016)

Agitato is worth to get? I am more looking for Sordino strings


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2016)

I got the sordinos and love them...


----------



## tabulius (Nov 14, 2016)

Lot of bitching in this thread. In regards of the panning, I have used Virtual Sound Stage 2 to pan Adagio and it has been working great. It was surprising that they didn't have free updates altough they have been saying "FREE" in many occations. But personally I'll look forward of future videos and details and I might pay the 99$ upgrade if I'll get more mileage out of Adagio. Now Cinematic Studio strings with Soaring strings have replaced 8dio's offering for me.


----------



## vicontrolu (Nov 14, 2016)

So..can you get 10 points and update for free without having purchased all Adagio + Agitato series?? Like this:

Adagio Bundle (6) + Adagietto (1) + Agitato Arpeggio (1) + Agitato Grand Legato Bundle (2) = 10


In this case i am missing the sordinos.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 14, 2016)

tabulius said:


> In regards of the panning, I have used Virtual Sound Stage 2 to pan Adagio and it has been working great.



Yeah I've been doing the same. I'm actually loving VSS2 especially for messing about with electronic stuff (synth placement for example),


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 14, 2016)

Eareverb as well for positioning, should get a mention.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 14, 2016)

For those using VSS2, you must be using just the close mic's?


----------



## Øivind (Nov 14, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> For those using VSS2, you must be using just the close mic's?



There are presets for the adagio stuff in VSS2, i think it's based on mixed mic's, but not 100% certain.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 14, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You see, this is my problem. It happened in another thread about adagio too. When you criticize a sample library, they start to insult you or question your abilities. It's like "musicians helping sample developers" instead of "musicians helping musicians". If you don't like a library, you are a hater or basher.
> When you try to check out a library official demos/videos don't give much details, finding unbiased reviews are hard, you can't test it before buying or return it after buying. Sometimes developers take years to fix things (even charge money for it) or don't fix at all.
> And I'm the bad guy here for saying negative things about one of the worst string libraries of all time.
> Don't worry I won't post anything about 8dio in this forum anymore. I'm done. I will delete the folder and forget about it.
> ...



I think you're right. If you can't read my whole post or read the manual on how to use the product you bought I think that maybe you should stop posting. If you had some valid points we wouldn't have this discussion, but made it a case to showcase you using the product without know what you were doing and blaming it on the product and that's not okey. I believe this is a place where musicians are helping musicians but maybe you get a lot of hate because you have no idea what you talking about? Almost the whole forum agree with you that Adagio is broken and needs fixing, it uses old tech and has big problems, but they have real examples of the problems.

I never bought Adagio even tho I jumped on the hype train and was very excited about the product from the demos and YouTube videos, but I never bought it. That's because I wanted to know the people opinion before buying and I soon found out that it wasn't what was promised so I stayed away. And it almost sounds like your blaming someone else for you buying the product. False marketing is very bad and I feel for you for falling for it, it sucks but you have to live with it and hopefully they will fix it. It seems like you're not even reading most of the posts here because they agree with you but still you have to be all "everybody is so mean to me and only stand up for the developer" if you read the thread they really don't, and especially not me.

I'll say it again *I'm staying far away from 8Dio until they can prove that they've started caring about us*.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 14, 2016)

Daniel F. said:


> I'll say it again.


You've been quite clear, no need to keep repeating.

As for the VSS2 thing. I tried that, but then went for SPAT (for a while). But had to use just the close mic's for that to work. Finally gave up on that, since with only using the close mic's, most of the magic of the samples is lost imo.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 14, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You are just another member who proved exactly my point. Try harder to insult. Cry me a river.


You go on a rant about how you have a problem when developers seem to insult forum members, yet you have a noticeable amount of vitriol in your own posts. Watch out for that glass ceiling.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 14, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> You've been quite clear, no need to keep repeating.
> 
> As for the VSS2 thing. I tried that, but then went for SPAT (for a while). But had to use just the close mic's for that to work. Finally gave up on that, since with only using the close mic's, most of the magic of the samples is lost imo.



Yeah I know but apparently now clear enough since ysnyvz didn't get the message the first couple of times. I even made it bold this time lol.

I also want to get in on this VSS2 discussion because I think it's a very good tool but the quality of the ERs are not as good as they could be imo. For strings and other softer elements it's good but for harsher instruments like sample modeling brass or some types of synths you can hear the top end of the ERs falling apart and it sounds quite bad. I wish they fixed that but it seems the developers are m.i.a, they did the same thing when they released VSS1 and then two years later we had VSS2.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 14, 2016)

In general I would much appreciate that the people in this thread please don´t heat up each other so much. Of course I can understand the feelings and still I hope that we can communicate here on a mature level without letting our feelings too much dominate our posts, ok? Would be nice..thank you


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 14, 2016)

Daniel F. said:


> I think you're right. If you can't read my whole post or read the manual on how to use the product you bought I think that maybe you should stop posting.


Keep repeating until you really believe it. As we saw from several forum members, calling me an idiot/hater/basher/bitch satisfies them. Guess what? I've known what that natural legato is for years. I specifically chose that as an example to show how bad things can get with this library. As I said before it was just one example. I could keep posting, but why bother? It doesn't make any difference anyway.
I read all the posts and I know some people like these libraries and some people don't. We had this discussion before. Stop trying to read my mind to justify your posts.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 14, 2016)

There's plenty of problems with many of 8Dio's offerings, but that comes with the territory of sample libraries in general. They are snapshots of performances, not an actively "living" performance.
I still enjoy my 8Dio libraries.
If we're gonna talk about progress, sample modeling is probably the way forward when it comes to this business.


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

So the Agiato products have technical issues that haven't been fixed for a long time?


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes. But they are releasing a big update in December that most of us fixes all of those problems. If you buy enough products from their Adagio series to get 10 points you get the update for free otherwise you will not get the update. Or you could wait and buy the updated product that's called Anthology ones it's released. If I read correctly in this thread that will be cheaper than buy the Adagio bundle now


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

Well, I can't afford around 500 bucks for their new Anthology bundle, because I need more than only strings. Need also Brass, Woodwinds and Percussion so the sale now with one library for 130 bucks would be great. Does 8dio do other sales on black friday for their other products in general? Because it would be great to stick to one company for the beginning, because of the record area and the interface.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 14, 2016)

Okey if you want to stick to one company don't go with 8Dio because they don't really have full orchestra to begin with. They are making one that's going to start getting released soon, brass first iirc. But yes 8Dio is very good with sales they usually have some good discounts during Black Friday and Christmas / new year.

They do have all the sections but not in the same hall / church and not with the same extensive sampling as adagio.


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

I just thought it would be an advantage to stick to one company, it's not a must. If their stuff is fine at all and they launch heavy discounts I could try to get my stuff here and there..


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 14, 2016)

Voider said:


> I just thought it would be an advantage to stick to one company, it's not a must. If their stuff is fine at all and they launch heavy discounts I could try to get my stuff here and there..



Just to be clear they won't record more of the orchestra in the same hall so the next libraries will be recorded in another location. For me I like to have everything recorded in the same space. So if you buy adagio that won't automatically fit with their upcoming libraries. But if you want to stick to one developer that's up to you and just telling you my point of view 

If I were you I would check out either the albion series, especially albion one for the more epic stuff, or orchestral tools metropolis 1. With OT MA1 you even get a choir and it's one of the better choirs imo. Because if you want to make epic music you will need the whole orchestra just adagio violins or adagio bundle won't do imo.

What other libraries do you have?


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

Daniel F. said:


> If I were you I would check out either the albion series, especially albion one for the more epic stuff, or orchestral tools metropolis 1. With OT MA1 you even get a choir and it's one of the better choirs imo. Because if you want to make epic music you will need the whole orchestra just adagio violins or adagio bundle won't do imo.
> 
> What other libraries do you have?



Sure, Adagio violins would've just been the string section then. I have a budget of around 500 to spend to get my orchestra stuff together and via sales I could afford each instrument library for around 125. Or of course go with a ready made like Albion One, which is still very tempting to me.

I have The Grandeur for piano and by Heavyocity: Master Sessions Ensemble Drums, DM-307, Vocalize and Natural Forces. That's all I own so far.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 14, 2016)

Voider said:


> So the Agiato products have technical issues that haven't been fixed for a long time?


8dio has a free "try pack" for Agitato Violins that you can download and audition. Give it a test run and see if it works for you. You'll be a lot closer to a purchasing decision 30 minutes after playing with the patch(es) than you would be after reading these 14 pages of "discussion."

https://8dio.com/instrument/agitato-grandiose-legato-for-violin-ensemble/


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

Mike Marino said:


> 8dio has a free "try pack" for Agitato Violins that you can download and audition. Give it a test run and see if it works for you. You'll be a lot closer to a purchasing decision 30 minutes after playing with the patch(es) than you would be after reading these 14 pages of "discussion."
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/agitato-grandiose-legato-for-violin-ensemble/



It requires the full kontakt version which I don't own yet. I'm planning to buy it via a sale end of this year and would buy this library in advance. So it would be great to know what technical issues there exist that was mentioned in this thread before.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 14, 2016)

Voider said:


> It requires the full kontakt version which I don't own yet. I'm planning to buy it via a sale end of this year and would buy this library in advance. So it would be great to know what technical issues there exist that was mentioned in this thread before.


Eeek. Gotcha. Well.....if you haven't already make sure to watch all of the demo videos for Agitato then. I believe all of those videos are done by Colin, not Troels. If I remember correctly you'll hear the naked samples then the samples in context of a few short demos in each video. You see his MIDI data (note entries/durations/overlap, velocity, CC1 info, keyswitching, etc). I'm sure there are other walkthroughs of the libraries online from other composers as well.

Good luck with your purchasing decision.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 14, 2016)

Voider said:


> t requires the full kontakt version which I don't own yet.


I believe you can still give it a try in Kontakts demo mode, which will run for 30mins before going mute.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 15, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I believe you can still give it a try in Kontakts demo mode, which will run for 30mins before going mute.



I think it's 15 minutes, not 30. But whatever, this is a great point. The 8Dio try-pack is a demo licensed for non-commercial use only, and the free Kontakt player times out. For normal use this would be inadequate, but if the idea is simply to audition the strings for possible purchase, this is a perfect & free way to do that.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

I have the free kontakt player of course, it didn't work with it. It was not able to even recognize the library.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> I have the free kontakt player of course, it didn't work with it. It was not able to even recognize the library.


That's weird (I don't have or use the free K5 player). Did you scroll though a "Files" tab and find any .nki files?


----------



## Tatu (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> I have the free kontakt player of course, it didn't work with it. It was not able to even recognize the library.


It's not a library that you can ad to the libraries tab. Go to Files -tab in kontakt, browse to the correct location and open (double click) any of the instrument patches.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

I tried to drag and drop the nki file into it, nothing happened.
Can try it again via the files tab..


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 15, 2016)

I must say, I went instead for the Chris Hein Solo Violin and WOW! Terrific instrument, and of course you can add it to the Kontakt library (where it looks great, extremely cool gui).

I don't regret bypassing the Adagio sale and paying a little more...due to the help of others here (extra thanks to *Tatu*) I made an informed choice (thanks again!).


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree that Chris Hein Solo Violin is terrific. Scripting is top notch and the engine is one of the most flexible, though the sound is a bit more "raw" (kind of like VSL) that may require dynamic EQing depending on one's taste. Also its learning curve is obligatory steeper than simple legato patches.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Just checked out the Chris Hein Solo Violin. Beautiful! It it a wet library though? Also, are there any fx included?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Just checked out the Chris Hein Solo Violin. Beautiful! It it a wet library though? Also, are there any fx included?


Chris Hein records his stuff dry, so you have to fiddle with your own reverb.


Edited: How could I forget the word "dry"?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Just checked out the Chris Hein Solo Violin. Beautiful! It it a wet library though? Also, are there any fx included?



There are fx, extensive articulations...you could go happily crazy with all the options on the latter. It's a bit like Albion in that I tend to like the room and overhead sound more than the reverb (though that's still pretty good, plus the Kontakt convolution verb is no joke either imo). Interestingly, I find the delay seems especially well suited for the violin, an effect I use very seldom and then sparingly for strings. It works really well here.

One of the reasons I bought the Chris is because I wanted to get serious about learning Kontakt through and through. I mostly just knew about the key switching and the generally-very-easy modulation features. Now I'm getting more into the scripting, something I thought I'd never do. That vst definitely encouraged me to learn more, and already I'm applying the knowledge.

Someone mentioned thinness being bit too consistent in the sound; I only noticed that on a few of the of the lower ranges; however, the abovementioned delay completely cured that. But this library sounds so good overall that even without the onboard effects I wouldn't have had a problem engineering to a fatter sound...it really ain't hard, for all of you out-of-the-box-instant-trailer-gratification folks here. Learning this stuff might put you far ahead of the crowd. Just sayn'.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh btw, the Hein tends to really draw you in. You could spend hours improvising and writing for it. I've been working on a seven piece chamber work. Having all the same instrument (even with a couple of Plays open), never went anywhere over 50% even when everything was playing at once. So it's also no CPU hog. Strongly recommend it.

I must also mention, however, I recently discovered that the Hollywood Solo Violin isn't bad at all, and there are a few things I'll definitely do with it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> There are fx, extensive articulations...you could go happily crazy with all the options on the latter. It's a bit like Albion in that I tend to like the room and overhead sound more than the reverb (though that's still pretty good, plus the Kontakt convolution verb is no joke either imo). Interestingly, I find the delay seems especially well suited for the violin, an effect I use extremely sparingly and raringly for strings. It works really well here.
> 
> One of the reasons I bought the Chris is because I wanted to get serious about learning Kontakt through and through. I mostly just knew about the key switching and the generally-very-easy modulation features. Now I'm getting more into the scripting, something I thought I'd never do. That vst definitely encouraged me to learn more, and already I'm applying the knowledge.
> 
> Someone mentioned thinness being bit too consistent in the sound; I only noticed that on a few of the of the lower ranges; however, the abovementioned delay completely cured that. But this library sounds so good overall that even without the onboard effects I wouldn't have had a problem engineering to a fatter sound...it really ain't hard, for all of you out-of-the-box-instant-trailer-gratification folks here. Learning this stuff might put you far ahead of the crowd. Just sayn'.


Insightful, as usual.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Nov 15, 2016)

Rob said:


> Different experience for me... in my user page it looks like I have two copies of the agitato violas. So they must have some trouble with the site... more strangely, I have received the samples for violas and cellos, but not the instruments...


I had this same thing happen when I purchased Adagietto. I contacted 8DIO cust svc and I got a very quick reply and within hours they had my account corrected and they resent the S/N and Download links. I re-downloaded and the instruments finally installed along with the samples. It all worked out great and quickly.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi - Can anyone speak to their experience with the Agitato Grandiose Ensembles positive or negative? I've never liked the sound of 8dios shorts in general. The Agitato shorts in the full bundle don't sound that convincing to me either. But this collection of legato and dynamic bowing sound quite good to me. And at $44 a piece I'm finding hard to resist. Please try to talk me into it or out of it... haha

Thanks -


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 15, 2016)

I very much like my grandiose legato violin ensemble (it's the only agitato volume I own)


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone owns that? https://8dio.com/instrument/adagio-basses/

Nobody talked here about it as far as I was here but it sounds so good and it's only $59!


----------



## Vik (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Anyone owns that? https://8dio.com/instrument/adagio-basses/
> 
> Nobody talked here about it as far as I was here but it sounds so good and it's only $59!


If you look at this thread, the basses seems to be less popular among Adagio users than the other instruments:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...struments-are-most-believable-playable.57198/


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

Still would like to get some feedback from people who own it,
maybe they can tell if it turned out good or bad )


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Anyone owns that? https://8dio.com/instrument/adagio-basses/
> 
> Nobody talked here about it as far as I was here but it sounds so good and it's only $59!


So what are you waiting for?! Even Charlie Mingus would have liked this!


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Still would like to get some feedback from people who own it,
> maybe they can tell if it turned out good or bad )



What do you want to know? About the post you made before you can't use non kontakt player libraries in kontakt player. If you can add them with the add library button you cant use them with kontakt play. If I'm wrong please correct me but I think that's the way it is.


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm gonna buy kontakt 5 during the end of this year. I'm sure they will have a crossgrade discount and then I'll get it for 125. I would buy kontakt libraries in advance since they are discounted so much these weeks.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Still would like to get some feedback from people who own it,
> maybe they can tell if it turned out good or bad )


I bought it on a sale a few years ago to test the Adagio waters. Can't say I was very impressed. There are some ok character legatos and dynamic bowings. I was never able to use the dynamic bowing thing cause it dictates how you can play. I'm sure you can keyswitch in and out different ones and make it work, but it just always feels clunky to me. Also when you increase dynamics to the higher areas, a buzzy highend appears in an unnatural way to my ears. I like to hear the bow on the strings, but it sounds synthy to me here. The shorts I don't like at all compared to other libraries out there. If I could sell it $59 right now, I would.

I am still looking at the Agitato Grandiose Violins, Violas and cellos. They are $44 each and sound like they could be a nice supplement to what I already have. Any good? Any opinions on those are most welcome.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 16, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how the Dynamic Short Note Bowings in Agitato Grandiose are like to work with. How useful/playable are they? Unfortunately they only cover the legato patch in the walkthroughs.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok, now I'm thinking maybe I should just get the whole Agitato bundle. At $269 it seems like a great deal. Can anyone who owns it chime with any major issues? Are they blowing it out at this price because it's problematic? 

Thanks -


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 17, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Ok, now I'm thinking maybe I should just get the whole Agitato bundle. At $269 it seems like a great deal. Can anyone who owns it chime with any major issues? Are they blowing it out at this price because it's problematic?
> 
> Thanks -


The price is going down due to more complete libraries for example from Spitfire get bundled up and are positioned at a better price point. 8Dio also bundles all their current two string product lines into one in Dec.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 17, 2016)

Voider said:


> I'm gonna buy kontakt 5 during the end of this year. I'm sure they will have a crossgrade discount and then I'll get it for 125. I would buy kontakt libraries in advance since they are discounted so much these weeks.


Kontakt is usually discounted during black friday.


----------



## zeng (Nov 17, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Ok, now I'm thinking maybe I should just get the whole Agitato bundle. At $269 it seems like a great deal. Can anyone who owns it chime with any major issues? Are they blowing it out at this price because it's problematic?
> 
> Thanks -



Well I bought all 8dio strings libraries so far and love Agitato Series. I generally use legato patches for upper octave strings with my other strings libraries (such as SCS and HS). Its sound is very realistic with its vibrato and timbre for me. I didn't use dyn bowing shorts yet andI am waiting Anthology for tempo control dyn bowing patches!


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks like the 10% coupon isn't working anymore


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Voider,

I think most of criticism towards Adagio actually is coming from three totally different points, which is making opinions wildly vary.

(1) A lot of basic programming problems existed in the early version of Violins/Cellos (mostly corrected after 1.5)
(2) It is probably not intended to be an orchestral scoring library, but to be a hybrid scoring library. While everything is centered and stereo image is a bit wild, that should not be that much of a problem for hybrid track. Also the "EQ'd" timbre is apparently to preserve details even when it is blended with a bunch of punchy synths (which imo is very well done). This is also true for Agitato. A lot of things are a bit unnatural for orchestral scoring purpose.
(3) Legatos are not as hassle-free as recent libraries, but workable.

So if you are doing hybrid stuff like 8Dio's demo, you are unlikely to regret it.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 17, 2016)

Adagio is also about workflow. There are lots and lots of articulations, especially with respect to dynamic bowings (short, medium, and long). I believe the idea was to lean on the many dynamic bowing patches, using the mod xfade, loure patches, etc to fill in their gaps, so that the dynamics being played were the actual recorded performances. It's a different way to write. Some love it, some hate it.

In terms of a centered stereo image they can still certainly be panned for use in a purely orchestral setting. Listen 0:52 in. These are the sordino patches from the Adagio collection.


And for Agitato in a purely orchestral setting (where you can see MIDI entry):


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sooo...okay folks, the one thing I'm finding in 8dio that interests me is the Solo Cello Designer. I'd be super grateful for any input regarding this instrument.

I do have the EW Hollywood Solo Cello as well as the (actually not completely terrible) GPO Cello Solo 3. Would be particularly interested in how the 8dio stacks up. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sooo...okay folks, the one thing I'm finding in 8dio that interests me is the Solo Cello Designer. I'd be super grateful for any input regarding this instrument.
> 
> I do have the EW Hollywood Solo Cello as well as the (actually not completely terrible) GPO Cello Solo 3. Would be particularly interested in how the 8dio stacks up. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help!



Errr, oops! Might want to ignore that post. I just checked out the Embertone Blakus.


----------



## arta (Nov 17, 2016)

So when 8Dio takes off the Adagio/ Agitato individual strings and just leaves the bundles for sale, will they still be at the discounted price?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 17, 2016)

Mike Marino said:


> Adagio is also about workflow. There are lots and lots of articulations, especially with respect to dynamic bowings (short, medium, and long). I believe the idea was to lean on the many dynamic bowing patches, using the mod xfade, loure patches, etc to fill in their gaps, so that the dynamics being played were the actual recorded performances. It's a different way to write. Some love it, some hate it.
> 
> In terms of a centered stereo image they can still certainly be panned for use in a purely orchestral setting. Listen 0:52 in. These are the sordino patches from the Adagio collection.
> 
> ...




It really does sound nice, I mean that is butter honey ear candy, 

He can't be doing any tricks with that I am sure there was no eq there, 

I think it's the way he is using the mic but must say that is such a sweet sound

And feel any one who has the same library as he has, can produce the same sound.

Nice find @Mike Marino


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yow. I just bought the Adagio Violas and am still getting over the legato patch. Incredibly smooth for any kind of arpeggios and ostinati in general. I'm impressed, and the price was a genuine steal.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Yow. I just bought the Adagio Violas and am still getting over the legato patch. Incredibly smooth for any kind of arpeggios and ostinati in general. I'm impressed, and the price was a genuine steal.


And your quest for solo violin continues?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> And your quest for solo violin continues?



No, the Chris Hein completely knocks it out of the ballpark, it is an extraordinary instrument imo. It exceeded even my high expectations, I love the sound and workflow. Even the gui is easy on my eyes, love it!

I've also been surprisedly delighted to find the relatively recent Hollywood Solo Violin (and Cello) are actually better than good.

Besides perhaps the Wotan (Strezov) male choir, I'm pretty much set for this holiday. Thanks for asking!


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> No, the Chris Hein completely knocks it out of the ballpark, it is an extraordinary instrument imo. It exceeded even my high expectations, I love the sound and workflow. Even the gui is easy on my eyes, love it!


Thats good to know. I really like the WWinds but this violin seems to have fiddleability (just made that up!) even beyond SM.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Thats good to know. I really like the WWinds but this violin seems to have fiddleability (just made that up!) even beyond SM.



I took a bit of a chance with the Chris Hein, because I'd never heard of it before this month. But, after checking out the youtube videos, liking the sound and workflow, I took a chance and BOY did it pay off. I made out like a bandit getting both this and the Adagio Violas. I'm "fiddleating" (my new word lol!) with the Instinct Legato on the latter (violas) now, and getting extremely inspired already to add it to my current chamber piece.

Both are strongly recommended. 89 for this Adagio Viola is a total steal. Really.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, I almost forgot to mention, check out the Ricochet and Ponticello articulations in the Hein (sorry about the derailing folks, it's mercifully brief). They sound truly extraordinary!

Okay, enough forum for now, time to get writing.


----------



## URL (Nov 20, 2016)

8dio Majestica 40%- pros and cons?


----------



## benmrx (Nov 20, 2016)

URL said:


> 8dio Majestica 40%- pros and cons?


I don't own either, but with the current advertised sales I think Metropolis Ark 1 is the better buy for the 'Epic Orchestra in a box' even though its around $50 more. Maybe someone with first hand experience on these two libraries can chime in?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 20, 2016)

URL said: ↑
8dio Majestica 40%- pros and cons?



benmrx said:


> I don't own either, but with the current advertised sales I think Metropolis Ark 1 is the better buy for the 'Epic Orchestra in a box' even though its around $50 more. Maybe someone with first hand experience on these two libraries can chime in?





URL... u might wanna start a thread on this... will get lots more views/thoughts I think... I love Ark but know nothing about Majestica


----------



## tigersun (Nov 20, 2016)

URL said:


> 8dio Majestica 40%- pros and cons?



Browse through the articulation and patch set up since they are slightly different. As interested as I am in Metropolis Ark 1 at the sale price, I'm not sure I really need it already having Majestica and other priorities. Given the choice at the moment to choose one, I think I would maybe go for Ark. 

Majestica doesn't have a choir, piano, drum set, and I'm assuming you probably aren't too concerned about the guitars and bass but Ark does has them. 
As for the patch set up:
Ark has high strings and low strings; Majestica full ensemble only.
Ark has individual patches for each of it's brass and wind instruments from what I can tell, whereas Majestica has full brass ensemble and then high winds and low winds. 
Majestica only has a percussion ensemble, Ark has a couple Taiko and Surdo patches.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 20, 2016)

And Ark has OT's Capsule, which I think is just brilliant... and they are constantly improving it vs a static/unupdated library (based on history)...


----------



## benmrx (Nov 20, 2016)

Something to consider is that in the Ark 1 low Strings section, every single articulation is octaved. I really wish there would have been at least a staccato unison. It's what stopped me from getting it when first released. Though, I don't think I can let this sale pass me by this time. There's just too much good stuff in there.


----------



## URL (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes one pros for Ark is the Choir lib that seems to be a really useful lib -Majestica seems after listen from demos on their site very huge epic but Im thinking that should be possible to archive with blending other lib or do they have something special rec in there sampel lib...?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 27, 2016)

Bump.

Read through this thread with interest, and learned two things:

1) The 8Dio Adagio/Agitato/Adagietto libraries are some of the most badly scripted and sloppily articulated wastes of money and HD space in the history of humankind, and are not worth thinking about at any price.

2) These libraries are astonishingly gorgeous, full & lush, dynamically flexible and utterly unique, offering a certain intangable "something" in terms of living, breathing, quirky orchestral character and realism that will likely not be able to be replaced at _any_ price once this 70% sale ends December 1st.

So I'm still sitting on the fence, wondering what the best bang for buck (under $200) is. Leaning toward Adagio Violins (in my cart, cocked and loaded but unfired) or perhaps Adagietto and an Agitato Grandiose whatever... The idea would be to layer with Albion and CS2, but the various categories and labels continue to confuse me, though I've read and watched demos etc., and have liked much of what II have heard.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 27, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Bump.
> 
> Read through this thread with interest, and learned two things:
> 
> ...


No 2 I think.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 27, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Bump.
> 
> Read through this thread with interest, and learned two things:
> 
> ...


If you like what you've heard, I would go for Adagio Violins.
The hyperbolic comments about Adagio and it's spawns being the bane of mankind are ridiculous.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Bump.
> 
> Read through this thread with interest, and learned two things:
> 
> ...



I have Adagio Violins and Adagietto, and I agree with both points (to a degree). Hate the scripting, GUI, etc., love the sound. Very curious to see what this new version brings to the table.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm leaning towards Agitato to supplement my main strings (Albion 1, One and CS2). The Grandiose legatos sounds great and I'm grabbing them for sure. Maybe the whole thing. At $269 for the bundle, it's hard to resist. You can download the try free Grandiose Violins legato patch to check it out.

The only 8dio strings I own are Adagio basses and I was never blown away by them. The whole dynamic bowing thing I found hard to implement, although it's just the basses so I can't really speak to the whole collection. Agitato strikes me as something very different than anything else out there, especially the Grandiose legatos.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 27, 2016)

You summed it up well... I got several, but violins were my first choice


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have my Adagio Violas (especially the solo, which is mostly why I bought them) and am happy enough; though folks have some valid points.

I bought the Adagio Viola before thinking of the Embertone and Chris Hein viole, but I can always pick those up some other time.

At this point, I think I grabbed one of 8dio's better libraries, especially the sound, which can sound almost...lush is the word I was thinking of but the library can do rugged as well. Oh well, hope you can figure that last out, sorry DOOOH!


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 27, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> So I'm still sitting on the fence, wondering what the best bang for buck (under $200) is. Leaning toward Adagio Violins (in my cart, cocked and loaded but unfired) or perhaps Adagietto and an Agitato Grandiose whatever... The idea would be to layer with Albion and CS2, but the various categories and labels continue to confuse me, though I've read and watched demos etc., and have liked much of what II have heard.


I'd go for the Agitato violins over Adagio, absolute bargain.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 27, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> I'd go for the Agitato violins over Adagio, absolute bargain.


 Agitato is definitely better if you need responsive, expressive legatos. 
If Tugboat wants to layer short artics though, there are none to be found in Agitato.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 27, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Agitato is definitely better if you need responsive, expressive legatos.
> If Tugboat wants to layer short artics though, there are none to be found in Agitato.



I agree. If I only get one package, I'm heavily tilted toward the $119 Adagio Violins.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 27, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Agitato is definitely better if you need responsive, expressive legatos.
> If Tugboat wants to layer short artics though, there are none to be found in Agitato.



There are short articulations in the Agitato Sordinos


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 28, 2016)

Loads of shorts in Agitato.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Loads of shorts in Agitato.


My bad, there's shorts in the Agitato Sordino package. Not in the other Agitato offerings though.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

rottoy said:


> My bad, there's shorts in the Agitato Sordino package. Not in the other Agitato offerings though.


There are. But then you have to buy the whole Agitato package (or else the Sordino separately) to get them, which is more than 2x the violins-only Adagio. With the Adagio violins, you get the whole gamut for $119, though this is of course violins only.

And of all of these 8Dio 70% offerings, I thought the Agitato Sordino sounded the least "whelming" in terms of bringing something new and different, and are maybe relatively synthy in terms of the timing of the ensemble longs... Hard to tell from demos though.

If going for the Agitato piecemeal, the faux Henry Mancini stuff, which do not have shorts, sounds a lot cooler, and getting the $44 Grandiose sets might be a way to go.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> There are. But then you have to buy the whole Agitato package (or else the Sordino separately) to get them, which is more than 2x the violins-only Adagio. With the Adagio violins, you get the whole gamut for $119, though this is of course violins only.
> 
> And of all of these 8Dio 70% offerings, I thought the Agitato Sordino sounded the least "whelming" in terms of bringing something new and different, and are maybe relatively synthy in terms of the timing of the ensemble longs... Hard to tell from demos though.
> 
> If going for the Agitato piecemeal, the faux Henry Mancini stuff, which do not have shorts, sounds a lot cooler, and getting the $44 Grandiose sets might be a way to go.


So, Agitato Sordino still worth it?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> So, Agitato Sordino still worth it?



I dunno. I'm trying to look at these 70% off libraries to extract the most bang-for-buck "uniqueness" at the lowest cost (under $200), and I'm thinking the $119 Adagio violins + the $44 Agitato Grandiose Ensemble Violins might be a way to go, and just not worry about violas and cellos (or basses) this round...


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

Is Adagietto part of the Adagio bundle? It doesn't say in the description on the site. I think I would be better off just getting the individual sections since the upgrade to Anthology would only be $30 more than if I bought the Bundle option which I have to assume contains Adagietto. 

I was planning to get the CSS upgrade or SSS or SCS but I love the sound of these 8DIO strings . I already own CS2 , Cinesamples Strings Core , Albion 1, 2, 3 , Bohemian Violin and the Embertone Cello and Violin. I think the 8DIO strings will give me the missing articulations I need without breaking the bank with an affordable upgrade option in the future. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 28, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Yeah, but unlike Spitfire, 8Dio has virtually no dedication or reputation for updating their products... They don't fix bugs, they rarely release any sort of update, and I don't think they've ever added samples to a product after its initial release (correct me if I'm wrong).


They had several updates to their string and also perc Libraries, but there are still Libraries that needs to be updated.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> *Is Adagietto part of the Adagio bundle?* It doesn't say in the description on the site. I think I would be better off just getting the individual sections since the upgrade to Anthology would only be $30 more than if I bought the Bundle option which I have to assume contains Adagietto.
> 
> I was planning to get the CSS upgrade or SSS or SCS but I love the sound of these 8DIO strings . I already own CS2 , Cinesamples Strings Core , Albion 1, 2, 3 , Bohemian Violin and the Embertone Cello and Violin. I think the 8DIO strings will give me the missing articulations I need without breaking the bank with an affordable upgrade option in the future. Any thoughts or suggestions?



It does not appear to be. I think Adagietto is a lighter but separate sample set that borrows its samples from the Adagio library, more of a quick sketch tool. Someone can correct this if wrong


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I dunno. I'm trying to look at these 70% off libraries to extract the most bang-for-buck "uniqueness" at the lowest cost (under $200), and I'm thinking the $119 Adagio violins + the $44 Agitato Grandiose Ensemble Violins might be a way to go, and just not worry about violas and cellos (or basses) this round...



I am still struggling if I should get Agitato Sordino & Grandiose (Viollin, Viola & Cello)


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

I am in the same boat. One minute I'm getting the whole Agitato bundle, the next, I'm just getting the Grandiose legatos, but I do like the sound of the sordino shorts and I also wonder about the arpeggio part of Agitato. Does anyone own that one? It sounds pretty good, but wonder if I really need them. But then I'm like, it's $269 for all, just get it all, but then I'm like, if you don't need it.... but...ahhhhh.... and on it goes......

Any opinions on the Arpeggio Agitato? The violin ostinato builder that's included seems kinda cool...


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

I thnk the Grandiose Divis manage to play fast similar to the Arpeggios


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Torn between Leonid and Adagio Basses.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 28, 2016)

Adagietto used to be part of the Adagio deal but seems to have been removed.

The Sordinos are very good and much less noisy than the ones in Adagietto. That said, bang for buck would be Adagietto and some eq.

26, yes 26, shorts in the Agitato violins and it's only 44 dollies.

I don't like the Agitato Hyper legato/ostinato thing at all, none of it came through the rigorous testing to make it onto my quickload.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

Seems odd , because the bundle is $499 but separately it comes out to $386 for the individual adagios. That's why I think adagietto might be in the bundle .


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> Seems odd , because the bundle is $499 but separately it comes out to $386 for the individual adagios. That's why I think adagietto might be in the bundle .


plus use the 10% discount code that pops up on the 8dio.com site


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> plus use the 10% discount code that pops up on the 8dio.com site


That doesn't work for me on any of the adagio or agitato libraries. I tried twice . It says that discount can't be used on those instruments


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

I own Adagio Basses, but not Leonid. I don't use them very often.


Grandiose said:


> Adagietto used to be part of the Adagio deal but seems to have been removed.
> 
> The Sordinos are very good and much less noisy than the ones in Adagietto. That said, bang for buck would be Adagietto and some eq.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's helpful. I will probably pass on the Arpeggio part. When you say 26 shorts and refer to $44, you are referring to the Grandiose yeah? Are you talking spiccato, staccato etc, or are those shorter played notes for legato passages? I know there standard shorts in the sordino section but wasn't aware of any in the Grandiose.

Thanks for chiming in on the Arps -


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I own Adagio Basses, but not Leonid. I don't use them very often.
> 
> 
> -



I was personally wondering how much I'd use them...though as part of a quintet interests me. Still, we have the solo Hein stuff coming out in December, and I so like his Violin.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 28, 2016)

Grandiose Legato *ENSEMBLE* Violins (7 different legato types) including:
Sustain X-Fade
Gentle
Gentle Detached
Medium
Strong
Mancini 1
Mancini 2


Dynamic Short Note *ENSEMBLE* Bowings 1:
Very Short MP-F
Very Short MF-FF
Short MF-F
Short MP-FF
Short MF-FF
Sforzando F
Sforzando FF


Dynamic *ENSEMBLE* Bowings 2:
Medium MP-MF-MP
Medium MF-F-MF
Medium F-FF-MF
Medium 2 Bow MF-F-MF
Medium 2 Bow MP-FF-MF
Mancini Dramatic 1
Mancini Dramatic 2
Mancini Dramatic 3


Grandiose Legato *DIVISI* Violins (7 different legato types) including:
Sustain X-Fade
Gentle
Gentle Detache
Medium
Strong 1
Strong 2
Strong 3


Dynamic *DIVISI* Bowings:
Very Short MP-MF
Very Short MP-F
Very Short MF-F
Very Short MF-FF
Very Short F-FF
Short MP-MF
Medium P-F
Medium MF-F
Medium P-FF
Medium F-FF
Short F-P


Unique Programming for Kontakt 5 users
Hall based release triggers
Custom Kontakt Scripting
5 .NKI files
6.017 wave files (Ensemble & Divisi Violins Combined)
5.5 GB installed
Multiple cloud servers to ensure smooth download
Sample resolution: 44.1Khz / 24Bit stereo .ncw (lossless compression)
Format(s): Kontakt and .ncw
Kontakt 5.3 or later (Full Retail). 32 and 64-bit compatible on both PC and MAC platforms
Runs as a stand-alone application, VST® or Audio Units plug-in, RTAS® under Pro Tools 7/8
Minimum: Mac OS X® 10.4 / 10.5, G5 1.8 GHz or Intel Core Duo 1.66 GHz, 1 GB RAM or Windows® XP (32 Bit) or Windows Vista® (32/64 Bit), Pentium® or Athlon XP 1.4 GHz, 1 GB RAM. 2 GB of RAM or more is highly recommended


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 28, 2016)

Just purchased the Adagio Violas for $89. Really hit & miss patches. And as mentioned, some of the scripting and overall library behavior is downright bizarre. Like all libraries, it's going to take some coaxing... but there's no escaping the fact of what baked-in dynamics can do for strings. Was listening to Arthur Fiedler's "Lullaby" CD yesterday, and the stunning power of real string dynamics really became apparent. These strings can help you get a bit closer to reality.

With that said, though I'm limited for funds this year, those Agitato Sordinos are looking like a steal at $89... especially if the library behaves! And the Claire Alto flute is tempting, but blows the old budget.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Just purchased the Adagio Violas for $89. Really hit & miss patches. And as mentioned, some of the scripting and overall library behavior is downright bizarre. Like all libraries, it's going to take some coaxing... but there's no escaping the fact of what baked-in dynamics can do for strings.



I'm surprised you're finding so much hit and miss, though you admitted you might need more time with it. I'm finding the Violas to be the prize of the Adagio pack (Basses, Violins, Celli), the sound alone is excellent imo, and the keyswitching seems fine.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

Airflamesred said:


> Grandiose Legato *ENSEMBLE* Violins (7 different legato types) including:
> Sustain X-Fade
> Gentle
> Gentle Detached
> ...



I am aware of the short bowings. I was referring to shorts like spic, stac, pizz etc... 
How do these short bowings sound/work? Do they have sharp attacks like a spiccato or is the attack a softer bowing? Unfortunately they are not covered in the walkthroughs. I'd love to hear what they sound like..... hint hint...

Thanks -


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I am aware of the short bowings. I was referring to shorts like spic, stac, pizz etc...
> How do these short bowings sound/work? Do they have sharp attacks like a spiccato or is the attack a softer bowing? Unfortunately they are not covered in the walkthroughs. I'd love to hear what they sound like..... hint hint...
> Thanks -


Many have tried and many have failed in trying to unfurl the rich beauty and potential of the 8dio strings. Indeed, tis written that only a select few will ever have the vision to step beyond the spicatto and the staccato, into world where the _forte_ can dip gently away to _pianississimo_. In a world where a slow attack can culminate in in the acute flick of a detache. 
It's an aquired taste
All this can be yours, and for only $44

Please note I have not recieved any free products from 8dio, though it is about time!


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll take that a very long no


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Many have tried and many have failed in trying to unfurl the rich beauty and potential of the 8dio strings. Indeed, tis written that only a select few will ever have the vision to step beyond the spicatto and the staccato, into world where the _forte_ can dip gently away to _pianississimo_. In a world where a slow attack can culminate in in the acute flick of a detache.
> It's an aquired taste
> All this can be yours, and for only $44
> 
> Please note I have not recieved any free products from 8dio, though it is about time!



I did spend the 44$ and just purchased the Grandiose Violins. After about a half hour playing with them, I conclude that these are going to be especially hard to get used to and tame, but the sound is magnificent, with elements of sweet dirt and grunge along with elegance and majesty. I already like these violins better than CS2, which in comparison are too predictably polished and clean-cut. I can more viscerally feel the wood and the the rosined bow gliding across and scraping the strings. I suppose it's similar to the way I much prefer Albion 1 to the demos I've heard of ONE, as to my ear they have a more authentic eccentricity or something about them...

I'm going to juggle some money stuff & priorities and get more of these 70% off sets before Dec. 1st, when they go away. Not sure what to get next, whether to go Agitato Viola or Cello, revisit the Sordinos, or get the Adagio violins. The full Adagio package is too expensive, so I won't be doing that.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I did spend the 44$ and just purchased the Grandiose Violins. After about a half hour playing with them, I conclude that these are going to be especially hard to get used to and tame, but the sound is magnificent, with elements of sweet dirt and grunge along with elegance and majesty. I already like these violins better than CS2, which in comparison are too predictably polished and clean-cut. I can more viscerally feel the wood and the the rosined bow gliding across and scraping the strings. I suppose it's similar to the way I much prefer Albion 1 to the demos I've heard of ONE, as to my ear they have a more authentic eccentricity or something about them...
> 
> I'm going to juggle some money stuff & priorities and get more of these 70% off sets before Dec. 1st, when they go away. Not sure what to get next, whether to go Agitato Viola or Cello, revisit the Sordinos, or get the Adagio violins. The full Adagio package is too expensive, so I won't be doing that.



I got warned off of Adagio Violins by a member here, and then verified it with some producer and musician friends of mine. Apparently, most of the gripes against the Adagio series are levelled at that particular library. So, I went and got the Chris Hein (which has turned out to be eminently useful). I haven't owned the Violins, but if they truly are anything like the violas, then I'm not sure what all the hate is about, because the violas are excellent imo. I took a chance, not knowing as much as I wanted to about that specific library, and hearing the criticisms of the violins crashing through my head. No, the violas are great, especially solo, which is why I really wanted it in the first place. Just my opinion.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I did spend the 44$ and just purchased the Grandiose Violins. After about a half hour playing with them, I conclude that these are going to be especially hard to get used to and tame, but the sound is magnificent, with elements of sweet dirt and grunge along with elegance and majesty. I already like these violins better than CS2, which in comparison are too predictably polished and clean-cut. I can more viscerally feel the wood and the the rosined bow gliding across and scraping the strings. I suppose it's similar to the way I much prefer Albion 1 to the demos I've heard of ONE, as to my ear they have a more authentic eccentricity or something about them...
> 
> I'm going to juggle some money stuff & priorities and get more of these 70% off sets before Dec. 1st, when they go away. Not sure what to get next, whether to go Agitato Viola or Cello, revisit the Sordinos, or get the Adagio violins. The full Adagio package is too expensive, so I won't be doing that.



If you like the Violins, I would get the violas and cellos as well. The cellos sound so sweet on the walkthrough. I downloaded the try free violins and really like the sound and playability. At a minimum I will get all the Grandiose, but maybe the sordinos as well. I'm not sold on the arpeggio section quite yet and not sure I really need it.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I got warned off of Adagio Violins by a member here, and then verified it with some producer and musician friends of mine. Apparently, most of the gripes against the Adagio series are levelled at that particular library. So, I went and got the Chris Hein (which has turned out to be eminently useful). I haven't owned the Violins, but if they truly are anything like the violas, then I'm not sure what all the hate is about, because the violas are excellent imo. I took a chance, not knowing as much as I wanted to about that specific library, and hearing the criticisms of the violins crashing through my head. No, the violas are great, especially solo, which is why I really wanted it in the first place. Just my opinion.



He was referring to the Agitato Grandiose Violins, not Adagio


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> He was referring to the Agitato Grandiose Violins, not Adagio



Ewwps! I have been interested in the Agitato series, but ended up getting hit in the head with a great deal on Embertone Friedlander, so my money was happier going there.

For now


----------



## benmrx (Nov 28, 2016)

Remember also that Adagio wasn't released all at once. I know the violins were released first. After that I believe it was cellos, then viola, then bass. They most likely learned a few things along the way. I do believe there was a general consensus that the violas turned out especially smooth in regards to the playability.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> If you like the Violins, I would get the violas and cellos as well. The cellos sound so sweet on the walkthrough. I downloaded the try free violins and really like the sound and playability. At a minimum I will get all the Grandiose, but maybe the sordinos as well. I'm not sold on the arpeggio section quite yet and not sure I really need it.



I'm leaning exactly this way, because of the cost, the feature sets, and the harmony of having 8Dio violins/violas/cellos with the same UI and learning curve. The Sordino stuff did not grab me (maybe it was something I ate), and I haven't even looked at the arp thing. But I'm going to give all of the other Agitatos a fresh look.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I'm leaning exactly this way, because of the cost, the feature sets, and the harmony of having 8Dio violins/violas/cellos with the same UI and learning curve. The Sordino stuff did not grab me (maybe it was something I ate), and I haven't even looked at the arp thing. But I'm going to give all of the other Agitatos a fresh look.



The sordino legatos sound nice and mellow (maybe a bit flat, but not bad at all) too me. The sordino shorts do sound very nice to me, especially the violins and cellos. And the dynamic bowing sound quite impressive with Colin playing them...

I keep going back and forth on the arp section. Watch the walkthrough, it's pretty cool and they also include the violin ostinato builder which does look fun.

Here's the thing, full bundle is $269. Just the Grandiose and sordinos add up to $221 so it's only $48 dollars more for the arp thing. If you only want the Grandiose, then you get out at $132, which I've been contemplating doing, but then I say, ahh the sordinos sound real nice, and then I'm like....ahh just get the whole dam thing! Haha.... we'll see


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Ewwps! I have been interested in the Agitato series, but ended up getting hit in the head with a great deal on Embertone Friedlander, so my money was happier going there.
> 
> For now


LOL. Man, there have been so many great sales that I can think of at least a dozen companies and libraries that, if they were the ONLY ones on sale, I would have immediately splurged.

But I can't afford even close to everything everything I want, and the truth is I don't need most everything I want nor much of what I already have. So my plan is to geek-out on sample libraries like a depraved consumer until after Xmas, at which time I am buying NOTHING for at least a year. Because the past few weeks have gotten rather pathetic, hanging around websites, looking for bargains, reading about libraries and plugs, watching tons of walkthroughs, exploring the sonics of my new purchases, but doing almost nothing even remotely related to actually creating music. It's got to end...


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> LOL. Man, there have been so many great sales that I can think of at least a dozen companies and libraries that, if they were the ONLY ones on sale, I would have immediately splurged.
> 
> But I can't afford even close to everything everything I want, and the truth is I don't need most everything I want nor much of what I already have. So my plan is to geek-out on sample libraries like a depraved consumer until after Xmas, at which time I am buying NOTHING for at least a year. Because the past few weeks have gotten rather pathetic, hanging around websites, looking for bargains, reading about libraries and plugs, watching tons of walkthroughs, exploring the sonics of my new purchases, but doing almost nothing even remotely related to actually creating music. It's got to end...


HAHAHA.... your not alone


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> The sordino legatos sound nice and mellow (maybe a bit flat, but not bad at all) too me. The sordino shorts do sound very nice to me, especially the violins and cellos. And the dynamic bowing sound quite impressive with Colin playing them...
> 
> I keep going back and forth on the arp section. Watch the walkthrough, it's pretty cool and they also include the violin ostinato builder which does look fun.
> 
> Here's the thing, full bundle is $269. Just the Grandiose and sordinos add up to $221 so it's only $48 dollars more for the arp thing. If you only want the Grandiose, then you get out at $132, which I've been contemplating doing, but then I say, ahh the sordinos sound real nice, and then I'm like....ahh just get the whole dam thing! Haha.... we'll see



We're paddling in similar boats I think. Since I already bought the Grandiose Violins, I wonder if 8Dio would give me the diff in the bundle price if I did pony up for the whole Agitato bundle?

Thanks, am definitely going to check out the arp info and walkthough.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm still torn between Adagio bundle , CSS upgrade , SCS , SSS or LASS lite & first chair. Arrggghhh....they're all so good


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> I'm still torn between Adagio bundle , CSS upgrade , SCS , SSS or LASS lite & first chair. Arrggghhh....they're all so good


I won't consider LASS
Unless you like Adagio
To me, I like CS2 better than CSS
So, I will focus only SCS vs SSS


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> I'm still torn between Adagio bundle , CSS upgrade , SCS , SSS or LASS lite & first chair. Arrggghhh....they're all so good


I don't have them, but out of that list, I'd go for SCS. They sound soooo good.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> I won't consider LASS
> Unless you like Adagio
> To me, I like CS2 better than CSS
> So, I will focus only SCS vs SSS


 I already have CS2 but need something with more individual articulations . I can upgrade to CSS anytime so I'm not too worried about that one . I'm pretty much down to Adagio or SCS at the forefront at this point .
LASS is just so light on resources , but I prefer the sound and playability of Adagio and SCS. I read in another thread that many were liking the combination of CS2 or CSS with SCS. It's a tough call and enough with these abbreviations already!

Thanks for the suggestions .


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> I already have CS2 but need something with more individual articulations . I can upgrade to CSS anytime so I'm not too worried about that one . I'm pretty much down to Adagio or SCS at the forefront at this point .
> LASS is just so light on resources , but I prefer the sound and playability of Adagio and SCS. I read in another thread that many were liking the combination of CS2 or CSS with SCS. It's a tough call and enough with these abbreviations already!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions .


It might be an incorrect preconceived notion as I only own Adagio basses, but after watching the SCS walkthroughs and not ever really digging Adagio basses, I would not hesitate to choose SCS. The level of detail and options seem vast and it just sounds so sweet... ok, I'll leave you alone now.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

Lol


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm surprised you're finding so much hit and miss, though you admitted you might need more time with it. I'm finding the Violas to be the prize of the Adagio pack (Basses, Violins, Celli), the sound alone is excellent imo, and the keyswitching seems fine.



Some misses are turning into hits upon a second go-around/demoing. It seems that loading multiple patches is occasionally causing strange behavior with some of the legatos... like the scripting/samples are getting jumbled. There are some great patches, and I'm glad that I went with the Violas as they can easily stand alone. If I go with Adagietto to complement these, all the better. Thanks for recommending the violas!


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> I already have CS2 but need something with more individual articulations . I can upgrade to CSS anytime so I'm not too worried about that one . I'm pretty much down to Adagio or SCS at the forefront at this point .
> LASS is just so light on resources , but I prefer the sound and playability of Adagio and SCS. I read in another thread that many were liking the combination of CS2 or CSS with SCS. It's a tough call and enough with these abbreviations already!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions .


Go for SCS if u want more articulation


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Go for SCS if u want more articulation


You don't think the Adagios have enough articulations ? To me they look they have more , but the amount of instances I'd have to load is the only thing that would bother me. I think Anthology's new interface should make this easier to use.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> You don't think the Adagios have enough articulations ? To me they look they have more , but the amount of instances I'd have to load is the only thing that would bother me. I think Anthology's new interface should make this easier to use.



Some of the stereo image of Adagio sounds weird


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys

Just bought the Grandiose Violin, 
The Ens Mancini 1 & 2 patch sounds very good for top line

maybe I will get the Cello today


----------



## zeng (Nov 28, 2016)

8dio will update their all strings libraries into one called Anthology in December. So this discount period makes it more exciting.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 30, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Guys
> 
> Just bought the Grandiose Violin,
> The Ens Mancini 1 & 2 patch sounds very good for top line
> ...


So did I. Just couldn't let this amazing deal pass by.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 30, 2016)

Love the Grandiose Violin
But I am thinking to buy either Viola or Cello

Which one should I get?


----------



## evilantal (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry for the OT...
Anyone using EAReverb 2 with the 8Dio strings for positioning and willing to share some presets/settings?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 30, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Guys
> 
> Just bought the Grandiose Violin,
> The Ens Mancini 1 & 2 patch sounds very good for top line
> ...



I ended up getting all 3 Agitato Grandiose as well as the Legato Arpeggio, which I really like. At first I paid no attention to it because I assumed it was some kind of arp phrase library, but it's not. It just offers another set of expressive articulations for fast playing. The ostinato builder doesn't blow me away, but for $53 the package is definitely worth it.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 30, 2016)

evilantal said:


> Sorry for the OT...
> Anyone using EAReverb 2 with the 8Dio strings for positioning and willing to share some presets/settings?



No help, but I just got EAReverb 2, primarily for its spatial positioning and ER features, and haven't yet had a chance to dive in and learn how to use it. Nor have I found much in the way of tutorials. I suspect that for wet, baked libraries such as the 8Dio strings using individual instances, it will be a question of positioning the instrument, then turning everything off except for the (non complex) ER diffusions, then playing with those levels... But I too would appreciate any guidance in this or pointers toward help resources.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 30, 2016)

I wonder, has anyone here ever had any issues with Adagio AND Agitato with notes randomly cutting out? 

For me, on occasions the note will just abruptly be cut short. Sometimes just switching the mic back and fourth resets it, sometimes I need to open up the project again and it's okay. But it's so annoying! Really hoping the update will fix this (unless it's my system)


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 30, 2016)

AlexandraMusic said:


> I wonder, has anyone here ever had any issues with Adagio AND Agitato with notes randomly cutting out?
> 
> For me, on occasions the note will just abruptly be cut short. Sometimes just switching the mic back and fourth resets it, sometimes I need to open up the project again and it's okay. But it's so annoying! Really hoping the update will fix this (unless it's my system)



Same, it's usually when I have a lot going on at once - it always sorts itself out without me doing anything though. Hasn't become much a nuisance to my workflow (and knowing 8dio they probably added 10,000 more lines of code, so we can hope a few of those lines do something useful).


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 30, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Love the Grandiose Violin
> But I am thinking to buy either Viola or Cello
> 
> Which one should I get?


If you love the violin, you should get the viola and cello if you can. They sound great and why not have all 3...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to the Adagio Basses...but worriedly wondering if the sale will last one more day


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> Same, it's usually when I have a lot going on at once - it always sorts itself out without me doing anything though. Hasn't become much a nuisance to my workflow (and knowing 8dio they probably added 10,000 more lines of code, so we can hope a few of those lines do something useful).


They put me in touch with Colin about it and he gave me something to try 'until their update' but it didn't work. I'm glad it's not just me! Obviously would rather it be no one!!


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 30, 2016)

evilantal said:


> Sorry for the OT...
> Anyone using EAReverb 2 with the 8Dio strings for positioning and willing to share some presets/settings?


I am, but I don't really know what I'm doing so hold this at arms length. I add a short er (valhalla) to the 5 string sections as an insert then pan to taste. Then just use EAReverb as depth via a send.
Like I say, I beleive I'm still attuning my ears to subtleties.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm playing Agitato Violins at this very moment, sooo beautiful. These are strings that inspire for sure!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 30, 2016)

AlexandraMusic said:


> I wonder, has anyone here ever had any issues with Adagio AND Agitato with notes randomly cutting out?



I only have the violas - since last week - and they occasionally do this... but not to the point that it's annoying. 

Thinking about getting Adagietto to flesh out the violas a bit... do you have this library? Any strange behavior with it?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Woo-hooo YAY! I had to beg my girl (@mikefox789 I already went through my own "I'll finance everything" phase with her...epic fail lol!), but I picked up Adagio Basses YES! That and the violas were the only two I really cared about anyhoo.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 30, 2016)

I have Adagietto. I think I got it WITH Adagio when I bought the bundle, ages ago (I think) and I've never used it... so not sure about the behaviour.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

AlexandraMusic said:


> I have Adagietto. I think I got it WITH Adagio when I bought the bundle, ages ago (I think) and I've never used it... so not sure about the behaviour.



Checked your web page, really nice music! Amazing vocals.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 30, 2016)

Why thank you


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 30, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Checked your web page, really nice music! Amazing vocals.


Indeed, and Marthas Harbour. I turned down playing drums for All about Eve when they first got signed.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 30, 2016)

I have Adagietto and for this price it's a no brainer...


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 30, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> If you love the violin, you should get the viola and cello if you can. They sound great and why not have all 3...



The long note of cello in the video sounds bad…


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 30, 2016)

Trombking said:


> I have Adagietto and for this price it's a no brainer...



Boy, would I have felt really stupid by now if I hadn't already purchased a little while ago!  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 30, 2016)

Picked up Adagio violins, violas, basses, Agitato Legato Arpeggio and Sordino Strings...

It's the end of a very expensive month and I only have enough for either Adagio cellos or Adagietto....
Adagietto... "no brainer"
Cellos... "amazing"
arrrg!

have loads of ensembles with all the albions, ark, and more....
I've always loved cellos but I'm torn. 
help me choose!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Picked up Adagio violins, violas, basses, Agitato Legato Arpeggio and Sordino Strings...
> 
> It's the end of a very expensive month and I only have enough for either Adagio cellos or Adagietto....
> Adagietto... "no brainer"
> ...



Emotional Cello.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 30, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Emotional Cello.



I have Bohemian and the only other I can afford is cini's Tina...and they already jacked the price back up...

I DID choose the adagio violas over the cellos after your comments and a second looksee/listen...

but I only have 125$... couldn't get EC even if I wanted...so it's adagio cello or adagietto; either give me another point!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 30, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Picked up Adagio violins, violas, basses, Agitato Legato Arpeggio and Sordino Strings... have loads of ensembles with all the albions, ark, and more....
> I've always loved cellos but I'm torn. help me choose!



Adagietto is more of a no-brainer for me as I only have the violas, so there's very little overlap. Since you purchased the other three instruments, it would be a tough call. Either way, you're one point closer to a lower Anthology price.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 30, 2016)

A bit OT, but one of the deciding factors for getting Adagietto over the full cellos or some of the Agitato strings was how good the Tina Guo cello sounded as I played "her" over the respective 8Dio demos. And like you, my remaining budget was right at $125.


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 30, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Picked up Adagio violins, violas, basses, Agitato Legato Arpeggio and Sordino Strings...
> 
> It's the end of a very expensive month and I only have enough for either Adagio cellos or Adagietto....
> Adagietto... "no brainer"
> ...


 Since you have the other Adagio sections you may as well round it out with the cellos. I have Adagio and Adagietto. Adagietto I tend to only use for sketching and then I break out the parts into Adagio anyway.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 30, 2016)

yep! Cruciform, I'm going that way! been listening/youtubin' and just love the violas/violins and basses... so... done! Thanks; will get no sleep this week! 

Lama... frustrated I missed the Tina deal but it'll come around again... just a bit overstocked with my current ensembles hord... I've decided the cellos rounds the package out; they're quite lovely!

What a month! I have to say I always felt 8dio's strings were intriguing but not for the money...of course, since then I've spent wads on other libs... it's nice to come back to these and add them at such an amazing "don't buy beer for a year" price! don't really care about the flaws...it's the emotional sound... 

I'm done for the year!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 30, 2016)

Ha! Then you would love Emo cello. Keep an eye for it in future sales. I'm sure it will come up sooner or later. Plus, I think you can sign up for the Best Service newsletter, that way you'll be sure to know whenever a sale comes up.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 30, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I'm done for the year!



You mean till the New Year's Day sales?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 30, 2016)

Well... that IS next year.... right??? I got GAS!


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 30, 2016)

Just bought the Agitato Sordino….


----------



## noises on (Nov 30, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> Ha! Then you would love Emo cello. Keep an eye for it in future sales. I'm sure it will come up sooner or later. Plus, I think you can sign up for the Best Service newsletter, that way you'll be sure to know whenever a sale comes up.


Lets hope and pray for the Emo Violin....these developers certainly know how to keep a secret.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 1, 2016)

Just bought Agitato Legato Arpeggio... Thank God, the sale is almost over)


----------



## Harry (Dec 1, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Picked up Adagio violins, violas, basses, Agitato Legato Arpeggio and Sordino Strings...
> 
> It's the end of a very expensive month and I only have enough for either Adagio cellos or Adagietto....
> Adagietto... "no brainer"
> ...


Don't buy EITHER of them. You don't need them.


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 1, 2016)

Wanna buy too many things
too little money


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> Ha! Then you would love Emo cello. Keep an eye for it in future sales. I'm sure it will come up sooner or later. Plus, I think you can sign up for the Best Service newsletter, that way you'll be sure to know whenever a sale comes up.



That cello continues to occupy a lot of my time...I must admit though, I'm glad I went for the Adagio Violas and Basses, both are excellent libraries imo.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 1, 2016)

Could please someone point to the post/thread with 8Dio Century Strings points calculation? Or is it somewhere on their site?
PS. Found it, its Anthology Strings page at 8Dio


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 1, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Could please someone point to the post/thread with 8Dio Century Strings points calculation? Or is it somewhere on their site?
> PS. Found it, its Anthology Strings page at 8Dio



Do you mean Anthology? https://8dio.com/2016/11/12/anthology-adagio-agitato-reimagined/


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2016)

This is still going on apparently. Does anyone know what time today it ends?


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 1, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> This is still going on apparently. Does anyone know what time today it ends?


Midnight PST


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Midnight PST



Thanks. I like these strings enough that now I'm fretting over the silly point system for the next gen upgrade...


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 1, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks. I like these strings enough that now I'm fretting over the silly point system for the next gen upgrade...


It's only for the Anthology AFAIK, Century strings will be from a clean slate, surely.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 1, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks. I like these strings enough that now I'm fretting over the silly point system for the next gen upgrade...



Anthology is the long-awaited repackaged update to their Adagio/Agitato series. Century products are a completely different thing, and the points system they've announced only applies to Anthology.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 1, 2016)

I had a two-fold plan. Which was to get the libraries that I could use now (whether or not there even was an Anthology upgrade), and then also looking to accumulate enough points to where I could comfortably upgrade once Anthology comes out. Hopefully the new interface and scripting will make it a really nice package for these samples.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> I had a two-fold plan. Which was to get the libraries that I could use now (whether or not there even was an Anthology upgrade), and then also looking to accumulate enough points to where I could comfortably upgrade once Anthology comes out. Hopefully the new interface and scripting will make it a really nice package for these samples.



I had a one-fold plan, which was to get the libraries I liked and could use now without tripping on points and other related nonsense: Live in the Eternal Now, man, and all of that...

But after being exposed to the point list and looking at it, I have fallen into the trap: The three Agitato Grandiose libs and the Arp I have now only = 1.5 pts., I think. If I finish the Agitato collection by getting the Sordino, I bump up to 4 pts. for only $89, which saves $200 more off Anthology. In addition, Adagio violins, violas and basses are cost-efficient for the point system, whereas Adagio cellos & Adagietto are not. At least in my case.

And I don't know if I care about Anthology coming out or not. What I do know is that I like these strings _a lot_, and if Anthology is a success, and repackages them in a much more advanced and user-friendly way, I will regret not having been smart about acquiring it now. On the other hand, I think I already have the 8Dio strings I really want, and why spend money that I don't even quite have on a rumor and a promise? So I still can't decide whether to go for it or skip the whole thing.

Or course, f a stranger suddenly appears and writes me a check for 10 million dollars in a random act of kindness, none of this will matter. But I still have to operate under the contingent "plan-b" possibility that this might not happen. I dunno...


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 1, 2016)

Obviously you did not read my post, only manged to quote it. 

The other thing that you would not have known... is that I already had a number of these libraries, so actually it was a three-fold strategy. Decide if I even need anything at all. Pick out what I could use in the here and now as you say. See if it would make sense in the point scheme of things. (in that order)

For me, it wouldn't make sense to miss out on a better price just because I was only one point away or something. It's true enough that the new product has not been released, but supposedly the core samples are the same. So I'm anticipating that Anthology will be good and I'm willing to give 8DIO the benefit of the doubt because I have been mostly happy with everything that I've gotten from them in the past. I'm looking forward to hearing more details about the new library.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 1, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> If I finish the Agitato collection by getting the Sordino, I bump up to 4 pts. for only $89, which saves $200 more off Anthology.



But your spending $89, so it really only saves you $111... I wouldn't worry about all that. Like you said, if you have all the stuff you really want, then wait an see how "incredibly awesome, state of the art, first of it's kind, ground breaking, hyper unbelievable, life altering Anthology actually is.... You might end up shelling out more cash, but to me, investing in something you haven't actually heard is not a good idea.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone managed to add pitchbend to any (strings in particular) 8dio. Clicked the wrench but it felt like interupting something private.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Anyone managed to add pitchbend to any (strings in particular) 8dio. Clicked the wrench but it felt like interupting something private.



In the Agitato Grandiose, PB works for the shorts, but not for the legato patches here. I haven't gone under the hood or anything, as it sounds bad anyway for any kind of realistic playing...


----------



## John Busby (Dec 1, 2016)

just completed the Adagio collection with the violins and violas! 

i really love the cellos and basses especially together
i'm thinking about restructuring this tune but adding in the entire Adagio lineup
this was made with the cellos and basses


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 1, 2016)

Just bought the Grandiose Viola

I am struggling whether should buy the Cello or not.

As I mentioned earlier, the long note of Cello sounds not in those walkthrough video.


----------



## zeng (Dec 1, 2016)

Can you blend 8dio Adagio and Agitato series well with Spitfire Albion V Tundra (or with SCS, SSS)?


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 1, 2016)

zeng said:


> Can you blend 8dio Adagio and Agitato series well with Spitfire Albion V Tundra (or with SCS, SSS)?


Agitato blend well with my Sable & VSL chamber strings


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> just completed the Adagio collection with the violins and violas!
> 
> i really love the cellos and basses especially together
> i'm thinking about restructuring this tune but adding in the entire Adagio lineup
> this was made with the cellos and basses




Really, really nice.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm finding the Grandiose Viola divisi's to be pretty messy. Much of the time the legato transitions are sounding very unnatural. There is that pumping awkward thing, kinda cut off sounding as soon as you play faster then mid tempo quarter notes. The viola ensemble is better, but still not as playable and smooth as the cellos and violins. I know this isn't designed to play fast passages, but the fact that the the others play so nicely and let you do some faster passages leaves me very disappointed with the violas...
I've tried adjusting the speed and volume, but it didn't help.

Anyone else notice this? I'm curious if anyone is finding their behavior on par with the others.

Thanks


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 2, 2016)

Just bought the Grandiose Cello

I am done


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Dec 2, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I'm finding the Grandiose Viola divisi's to be pretty messy. Much of the time the legato transitions are sounding very unnatural. There is that pumping awkward thing, kinda cut off sounding as soon as you play faster then mid tempo quarter notes. The viola ensemble is better, but still not as playable and smooth as the cellos and violins. I know this isn't designed to play fast passages, but the fact that the the others play so nicely and let you do some faster passages leaves me very disappointed with the violas...
> I've tried adjusting the speed and volume, but it didn't help.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? I'm curious if anyone is finding their behavior on par with the others.
> ...



I have also found the divisi a bit clunky to use. Also in 'Adagio' at times. It can be a little unruly :(


----------



## zeng (Dec 2, 2016)

Divisis are the most loved ones for me in Agitato series. Their sound is very realistic. Don't remember the difference between violas vs cello & violins.


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 2, 2016)

Weird. this passage is divisi violas. The good sounding are Agitato´s and the bad ones, i wont say the name but its a Uk made library, with great reputation, specially cause of the hall it was recorded in. They are named as an aircraft too.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/vlas-test-mp3.6728/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 2, 2016)

Just wondering, dear all Adagio user, 

Which volume of Adagio is good? 

The viola, cello & bass sounds quite good....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 2, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Just wondering, dear all Adagio user,
> 
> Which volume of Adagio is good?
> 
> The viola, cello & bass sounds quite good....



I don't know the cello (for that I have the Best Service Emotional and East West Gold), but I have, use, and love the basses and violas. I was pointed away from the violins, and from what I've been able to gather since, it was a wise move.


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 2, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I don't know the cello (for that I have the Best Service Emotional and East West Gold), but I have, use, and love the basses and violas. I was pointed away from the violins, and from what I've been able to gather since, it was a wise move.



I don't like the Adagio Violin


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 2, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Anyone managed to add pitchbend to any (strings in particular) 8dio. Clicked the wrench but it felt like interupting something private.


Probably old info that you already knew but with respect to Adagio, if you use the TMP (Time Machine Pro) patches, your pitchbend is programmed to speed the patch up or slow it down....maybe 10%-20% on either side. That can be a big help sometimes especially when using the Dynamic Bowing patches.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 2, 2016)

My last BF unplanned purchase was Agitato Violins, I thought why not try 8dio strings for such little money. And I was so impressed that managed to grab Agitato Arpeggios. Now I'm thinking I should've bought all Adagio and Agitato instead of many guitars and other libraries. Yes, I think 8Dio sound is that good.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 2, 2016)

Have they formally extended this? The 70% off stings are still up as of a moment ago.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 2, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> The 70% off stings are still up as of a moment ago.


I know it stings, but what's that got to do with anything?


----------



## benmrx (Dec 2, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Have they formally extended this? The 70% off stings are still up as of a moment ago.


My hunch is that it's extended because they weren't quite ready to show us any more info/details on Anthology. I got an email yesterday talking about a BIG announcement at 12:30pm which (unless I missed something?) didn't happen. The statement they made in early November said "more details coming in the days and weeks ahead". It's been days, and weeks, and still no new info. Just an extended sale. My guess is the sale will continue until they're ready with details about the Anthology release.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 2, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I know it stings, but what's that got to do with anything?



Huh? What it has to do with is the 8Dio Adagio/Adagietto/Agitato sale (which is ostensibly what this thread is about). If it was supposed to end yesterday but has not, then this could be relevant info for anyone still considering whether or not to take advantage of it. And since I, for one, am still mulling over the possibly of adding to what I have, knowing how long I have to do this would potentially be helpful.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 2, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Huh? What it has to do with is the 8Dio Adagio/Adagietto/Agitato sale (which is ostensibly what this thread is about). If it was supposed to end yesterday but has not, then this could be relevant info for anyone still considering whether or not to take advantage of it. And since I, for one, am still mulling over the possibly of adding to what I have, knowing how long I have to do this would potentially be helpful.


I think rottoy was just poking fun that you wrote 'stings' instead of 'strings'. At least that's how I read it.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 2, 2016)

benmrx said:


> I think rottoy was just poking fun that you wrote 'stings' instead of 'strings'. At least that's how I read it.



LOL oops... Missed that entirely.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 2, 2016)

zeng said:


> Divisis are the most loved ones for me in Agitato series. Their sound is very realistic. Don't remember the difference between violas vs cello & violins.



I'm talking specifically about the Grandiose Viola divisi's. I don't have any of the other Agitato packages. If your up for it, maybe check out that patch and compare how it plays to the cellos and violins. I'd be curious to know what you think.

Thx -


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 2, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I'm talking specifically about the Grandiose Viola divisi's. I don't have any of the other Agitato packages. If your up for it, maybe check out that patch and compare how it plays to the cellos and violins. I'd be curious to know what you think.


I take it you are talking about the sus artic ?, which mics?


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 2, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> I take it you are talking about the sus artic ?, which mics?


Last night I was struggling with it on most of the articulations, which is why it stuck out to me. Mixed mic. I just retested them and for some reason it's not as bad as I felt it was last night.... haha. It still does some pumping at times even on the medium and strong arts. It all depends on what your playing and how you finesse it as I'm sure you know. This particular patch just seems a bit less cooperative for me than the others...


----------



## zeng (Dec 2, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I'm talking specifically about the Grandiose Viola divisi's. I don't have any of the other Agitato packages. If your up for it, maybe check out that patch and compare how it plays to the cellos and violins. I'd be curious to know what you think.
> 
> Thx -


All legato transitions and sound between grandiose divisi violins, violas and cello are same for me. I really like the sound of divisi violas (especillay with close mics). You can watch videos of all three;

Violins Divisi: 
Violas Divisi: 
Cello Divisi:


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks, I watched those videos before I puchased


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 3, 2016)

Vovique said:


> My last BF unplanned purchase was Agitato Violins, I thought why not try 8dio strings for such little money. And I was so impressed that managed to grab Agitato Arpeggios. Now I'm thinking I should've bought all Adagio and Agitato instead of many guitars and other libraries. Yes, I think 8Dio sound is that good.


Same here, first time bought 8Dio Strings, the 70% off is a key point.
The library itself isnt prefect, but at least the sounds is what I am looking for.


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 3, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Thanks, I watched those videos before I puchased


Me too


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 3, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Have they formally extended this? The 70% off stings are still up as of a moment ago.



I purchased Adagio Basses late last night for $59, and they threw in the new library "Free You" pro bono! I believe the sale will continue until they announce the Anthology.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Dec 3, 2016)

The only thing stands between me and 8dio is the full kontakt -_-


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 4, 2016)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> The only thing stands between me and 8dio is the full kontakt -_-


Well you can have a 15 min afair!


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Dec 4, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Well you can have a 15 min afair!


Hope they will collab with NI and make full kontakt products. and i want a dedicated violins 2 section :D


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 4, 2016)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Hope they will collab with NI and make full kontakt products. and i want a dedicated violins 2 section :D


I wouldn't have though so. I am suprised NI haven't had Kontakt on offer though.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 4, 2016)

If this 70% off Adagios thing lasts up until Christmas, I'll sacrifice some ofy planned purchases and grab them all.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> I wouldn't have though so. I am suprised NI haven't had Kontakt on offer though.


I think Kontakt is still on sale for 50% off.


----------



## Mishabou (Dec 4, 2016)

Vovique said:


> If this 70% off Adagios thing lasts up until Christmas, I'll sacrifice some ofy planned purchases and grab them all.



If you end up buying Adagio and Agitato bundle, why not just wait for Anthology ? It includes all Adagio and Agitato with better scripting and priced at $699. I don't see what's the big deal with this 70% sales as the new regular price of these products under Anthology is the same as the actual sales price.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 4, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> I think Kontakt is still on sale for 50% off.


Ah, so it is.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 4, 2016)

Anhtu said:


> If you end up buying Adagio and Agitato bundle, why not just wait for Anthology ? It includes all Adagio and Agitato with better scripting and priced at $699. I don't see what's the big deal with this 70% sales as the new regular price of these products under Anthology is the same as the actual sales price.


Good point, I might do just that - the only advantage of the ongoing sale is that you can shell out a hundred at a time, making you feel you're spending less money).


----------



## Quasar (Dec 4, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Good point, I might do just that - the only advantage of the ongoing sale is that you can shell out a hundred at a time, making you feel you're spending less money).


Not to mention that you get strings you can use _now, _and how Anthology will compare in the real world is still an unknown. It's possible that there will be aspects of the old libraries that are preferable in one way or another.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 4, 2016)

We of course don't have the detailed information yet, but my understanding from the emails thus far was that the anthology will be a "best of the best". Which leads me to believe that it will NOT be exactly everything from Adagio and Agitato. So at the moment, who knows? Right now, I have everything that I found useful for my current "template" and as for the rest, we'll see.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 4, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> from the emails thus far was that the anthology will be a "best of the best". Which leads me to believe that it will NOT be exactly everything from Adagio and Agitato. So at the moment, who knows?


Yep. I'm not expecting Anthology to have every single articulation that you get with the full Adagio and Agitato bundle. What I'm hoping is that they simply create a library that is CONSISTANT across all sections. All we can do right now is speculate.


----------



## zeng (Dec 4, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Yep. I'm not expecting Anthology to have every single articulation that you get with the full Adagio and Agitato bundle. What I'm hoping is that they simply create a library that is CONSISTANT across all sections. All we can do right now is speculate.


I am only expecting to get their dyn bowing patches in adagio, adagietto and agitato with tempo sync!


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 4, 2016)

the youtube demoes had me thinking 8dio strings sound way better and realistic than vienna (that's also the case for spitfire/berlin) however.. will it be capable of doing midi mockups of any classical pieces?


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 4, 2016)

zeng said:


> I am only expecting to get their dyn bowing patches in adagio, adagietto and agitato with tempo sync!


And I expect that will come with the free 'Pigs fly' lib!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Good point, I might do just that - the only advantage of the ongoing sale is that you can shell out a hundred at a time, making you feel you're spending less money).



Not to mention that one might only be interested in Adagio or Agitato or basses, etc. And not to mention that Century Strings will be released 3 days hence of Anthology, so there's more fundage in hand for even more strings, lol.


----------



## zeng (Dec 4, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Not to mention that one might only be interested in Adagio or Agitato or basses, etc. And not to mention that Century Strings will be released 3 days hence of Anthology, so there's more fundage in hand for even more strings, lol.


When I start composing a piece, I am getting confused which strings library to use!
SSS for more action / epic
HS for more classical
8dios for more hybrid / trailer etc...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 5, 2016)

zeng said:


> When I start composing a piece, I am getting confused which strings library to use!
> SSS for more action / epic
> HS for more classical
> 8dios for more hybrid / trailer etc...



I have a bunch of choices too. I also take into account whether I'm simply sketching something, and in that case I use Albions Legacy, I, and II. Staying with the Albion example, if I'm looking more for a finished mock up or even possibly something I'll put on CD, Albion III and Albion IV work great. I also use East West more for things I'm probably going to put out there officially.


----------



## procreative (Dec 5, 2016)

Anhtu said:


> If you end up buying Adagio and Agitato bundle, why not just wait for Anthology ? It includes all Adagio and Agitato with better scripting and priced at $699. I don't see what's the big deal with this 70% sales as the new regular price of these products under Anthology is the same as the actual sales price.



Be careful about that as if you read the announcement "Anthology contains the best of the best from both Adagio and Agitato" which translates as "selected patches" not everything.

The hardest part with 8dio is deciphering from their walkthroughs what you are actually getting as often Troels gets carried away showing off his licks over showing actual features.

I really hope it will be improved. There are some great things about Adagio and Agitato, but there are some big inconsistencies over the tone across articulations (almost sounds like they did not keep detailed notes and moved the mics between sessions) and the dynamic bowings as they stand are very one dimensional in what they can be used for.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 5, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Last night I was struggling with it on most of the articulations, which is why it stuck out to me. Mixed mic. I just retested them and for some reason it's not as bad as I felt it was last night.... haha. It still does some pumping at times even on the medium and strong arts. It all depends on what your playing and how you finesse it as I'm sure you know. This particular patch just seems a bit less cooperative for me than the others...



The adagio String need your full attention if you are going to work with them, the approach is not the same as other string librarys, yes a lot more time is need to work with adagio and i think its this that puts a lot of users off.

never the less it can be quite rewarding to have these strings in your composition,

even the patches that act strangely there is a work around if you like. 

The librarys are quite different and behave different than your if you like normal library, i guess unless your ready to sit down and give it time, they will fight against you,.................. is that making any sense.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Guys -

Ok, so I only went for the Grandiose Violins, Violas and Cello's and backed away from the rest of the Agitato stuff. A week later I'm good with that decision, but now I'm looking at the Adagietto bundle. It's seems to pack a lot value at $119. Can anyone chime in on how much they love or don't love it. Pros and cons? I own Albion Legacy and One, CS2, Adagio Basses and all of the Agitato Grandiose stuff. What I hear in Adagietto that I like is the closer, dryer sound that you can get. Albion and CS2 are quite wet, so I'm think this can help me there.

Thanks -


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 5, 2016)

novaburst said:


> The adagio String need your full attention if you are going to work with them, the approach is not the same as other string librarys, yes a lot more time is need to work with adagio and i think its this that puts a lot of users off.
> 
> never the less it can be quite rewarding to have these strings in your composition,
> 
> ...


I was referring to the Agitato Grandiose Violas, not Adagio.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 5, 2016)

Does anyone know when the 70% off sale is over?


----------



## benmrx (Dec 5, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Does anyone know when the 70% off sale is over?


5 days ago...., or when ever they actually release Anthology.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 6, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Hi Guys -
> 
> Ok, so I only went for the Grandiose Violins, Violas and Cello's and backed away from the rest of the Agitato stuff. A week later I'm good with that decision, but now I'm looking at the Adagietto bundle. It's seems to pack a lot value at $119. Can anyone chime in on how much they love or don't love it. Pros and cons? I own Albion Legacy and One, CS2, Adagio Basses and all of the Agitato Grandiose stuff. What I hear in Adagietto that I like is the closer, dryer sound that you can get. Albion and CS2 are quite wet, so I'm think this can help me there.
> 
> Thanks -


Love it, any of those demos, particularly the Mike Hastings one, are what you get. Obviously way more versatile than Albion (which I do own). Transpose the basses up an octave and add the cellos, though make sure you are sitting comfortably beforehand and play the low E! 
The sords are noisier than the Agitato ones but are equsable (I do hope that word catches on).
Spics are resonably tight. Now you have the 8dio bug.......


----------



## novaburst (Dec 6, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I was referring to the Agitato Grandiose Violas, not Adagio.



No way, haha lol


----------



## Vovique (Dec 6, 2016)

In fear of a possibility that Anthology may not include some of the current line-up, I just added Agitato Cellos, Agitato Violas and Adagio Basses to my arsenal. Is this sale ever gonna end?!


----------



## novaburst (Dec 7, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Is this sale ever gonna end?



Well, some one may of forgot to turn the off switch,. Maybe lets not remind them.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 31, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is an official word on wether or not the Adagio line will be unavailable going forward? I have the basses and violas. I'd like to grab the rest, but would like to take some time before I get them.... 

Thx -


----------



## Quasar (Dec 31, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Does anyone know if there is an official word on wether or not the Adagio line will be unavailable going forward? I have the basses and violas. I'd like to grab the rest, but would like to take some time before I get them....
> 
> Thx -


The 8Dio site has a countdown going on their 70% + free gift, as of this writing 12+ hours, so I assume it's ending at midnight tonight PST. I could be wrong...

... Yeah, I got the Agitatos, and would probably get some or all of the Adagios if there were more time (I would need at least a couple of months), but I don't believe there is.


----------



## krops (Dec 31, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Does anyone know if there is an official word on wether or not the Adagio line will be unavailable going forward? I have the basses and violas. I'd like to grab the rest, but would like to take some time before I get them....
> 
> Thx -


I'm quite convinced they'll pull the plug when the countdown ends. They haven't really given us any reason to doubt that, and have presented this as the last chance to grab the libraries (and they've given us ample opportunity to do so too).


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 31, 2016)

Man, I just don't think I can resist grabbing the cellos and violins. I'm watching this in depth walkthrough which is way better than anything 8dio has done on these 2 libraries - Violins - http://tiny.ph/abqP
Cellos - http://tiny.ph/6vfO

While Anthology's interface looks great, it seems a lot of the great stuff from Adagio is not in there, so I'm worried that I will forever regret not grabbing them now. I got the Viola a few days ago and I love it, quirks and all...


----------



## procreative (Dec 31, 2016)

I could be wrong but I think that countdown is just for the free gift not the 70%:

"_In the spirit of giving we are happy to announce our brand new Free You Cloud Collaboration ($99) library will be added for FREE to ANY 8Dio purchase over $199 made between December 2-31st 2016"_


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 31, 2016)

The bundles should still be available... not sure about individual sections.


----------



## Vik (Dec 31, 2016)

procreative said:


> Here is my opinion (again) on the 8Dio Strings:
> 
> 1. Adagio is worth getting at this price point, but only if you accept its flaws. The expressive longs are great but do require planning to use well as there are so many variations. However these are really only useful for pads...


IIRR, I heard a demo with a patch called Emo Slur which sounded good for non-pad stuff as well (medium/slow melodies). Unfortunately, I can't post a link to where I heard it - don't remember! But I just read this:

http://soundbytesmag.net/8dioadagiostringsbundle/
"Additionally, the Legato Master patch crossfades between Instinct and Village using the modwheel but triggers Emo Slur at lower velocities – not unlike the portamento triggering approach used in some other libraries."

That sounds good to me, because the feeling I've had with a few of the otherwise believable presets I've heard is that the portamento had a tendency to be a little "too much" at times. But if it can be limited (to situations where the velocity is lower than a certain value), it should be easy to control how often the portamentos occur - unless this is something which looks good when reading about it but doesn't work in real life use?


----------



## krops (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, the countdown is gone, but the sale is still on, apparently. I got Adagio Violins and the Grandiose Legato Violas just before the countdown ended, and I have to admit I was a bit miffed that the sale is still going strong... 

Just out of curiosity: does anyone know if the Anthology voucher will be updated if you get more eligible products after the email they sent? I still very much doubt I'll get Anthology, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 1, 2017)

krops said:


> Well, the countdown is gone, but the sale is still on, apparently. I got Adagio Violins and the Grandiose Legato Violas just before the countdown ended, and *I have to admit I was a bit miffed that the sale is still going strong*...
> 
> Just out of curiosity: does anyone know if the Anthology voucher will be updated if you get more eligible products after the email they sent? I still very much doubt I'll get Anthology, but it would be nice to know.



I'm a bit miffed too, because I'm still tempted to spend $$$ on either an Adagio something or Adagietto and was hoping this temptation would be removed for me, as I hate having to take personal responsibility for anything...


----------



## krops (Jan 1, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I'm a bit miffed too, because I'm still tempted to spend $$$ on either an Adagio something or Adagietto and was hoping this temptation would be removed for me, as I hate having to take personal responsibility for anything...


I know, right? When I went to bed after new year's, I thought "oh, I forgot the 8Dio sale. Ah, well, it wasn't meant to be". There was no way I was going to bother at that time. But then I woke up in the middle of the night, couldn't sleep, and realised there might still be some time left. It felt good to make it just barely, and then the sale just goes on...

But, yeah, at this point, therapy might be in order.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 1, 2017)

krops said:


> I know, right? When I went to bed after new year's, I thought "oh, I forgot the 8Dio sale. Ah, well, it wasn't meant to be". There was no way I was going to bother at that time. But then I woke up in the middle of the night, couldn't sleep, and realised there might still be some time left. It felt good to make it just barely, and then the sale just goes on...
> 
> But, yeah, at this point, therapy might be in order.


LOL. Yeah, I did something geekily similar at the end of November, as I thought the 70% would end Dec. 1. I actually juggled some money for my little debit card and finished the Agitato bundle near 2 AM PST, at what I then thought was just under the wire...

The Adagio basses are only $59, and I wonder if they would be useful for layering on the low-end with Albion, without their counterparts... Or just get Adagietto? Or just the violins? Can't afford the whole Adagio set or I would likely do that.

Or just STOP. I have way more than enough to make music now. I have CS2 and can get the CSS discount, but these 8Dio strings have a character I haven't found anywhere else. I like CS2 but it's so squeaky "clean"... I prefer the earthy, dirty, quirky rough-&-tumble nature of 8Dio, and because they're (allegedly) going away in their current incarnation I'm still tempted...


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 1, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> LOL. Yeah, I did something geekily similar at the end of November, as I thought the 70% would end Dec. 1. I actually juggled some money for my little debit card and finished the Agitato bundle near 2 AM PST, at what I then thought was just under the wire...
> 
> The Adagio basses are only $59, and I wonder if they would be useful for layering on the low-end with Albion, without their counterparts... Or just get Adagietto? Or just the violins? Can't afford the whole Adagio set or I would likely do that.
> 
> Or just STOP. I have way more than enough to make music now. I have CS2 and can get the CSS discount, but these 8Dio strings have a character I haven't found anywhere else. I like CS2 but it's so squeaky "clean"... I prefer the earthy, dirty, quirky rough-&-tumble nature of 8Dio, and because they're (allegedly) going away in their current incarnation I'm still tempted...



I grabbed Adagio cellos and violins last night to complete the set. I am happy I did as I feel more... "complete" now...haha. The variety of shorts, especially with the violas and violins are fantastic! There are a number of legato choices and some are quite good, but if you own Agitato Grandiose, your in good shape and nothing in Adagio legato is going to change your world that much. That's just my opinion so far anyway. If I could only have one of them, it would be a choice between the violas and violins. The shorts are sweet and there is a lot variety in general compared to Adagietto.

[edit] OK, I'm wrong about the legatos as Adagio does offer some mellower, less intense vibrato legatos than Grandiose.

[edit 2] definitely misspoke regarding the legatos. There is a large variety of different legatos and they sound great. Some are more difficult to tame than others, but I guess you just have to get to know them and figure out which works best for what your trying to accomplish in a given situation.
I'm getting the occasional crash in Logic when re assigning cc for expression. Seems Adagio related as that never happens to me with other libraries.


----------



## Vik (Jan 1, 2017)

krops said:


> Well, the countdown is gone, but the sale is still on, apparently.


 Yes, I bought the Adagio Violins after 2017 started in US. And I know this isn't a support thread, but I guess they're not working on Sundays, so.... does anyone know how I can get Kontakt to show the images correctly? Right now it looks like this:


----------



## Quasar (Jan 1, 2017)

This is some kind of file path/directory issue with the resource folder, and Kontakt is pointing at the wrong location I think. I had this issue with an instrument once and the instructions here fixed it for me:


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> Yes, I bought the Adagio Violins after 2017 started in US. And I know this isn't a support thread, but I guess they're not working on Sundays, so.... does anyone know how I can get Kontakt to show the images correctly? Right now it looks like this:


I don't have Adagio, so I can't give specific advice, but I had a similar problem once upon a time with a bowed/plucked piano library from 8dio's predecessor Tonehammer. Getting the UI to display properly involved installing the library's graphic elements to Kontakt's custom images folder located (on Windows) at _[User folder]\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\pictures_. The library had a separate installer that had to be run to install these UI elements.


----------



## Vik (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the help to both of you! Now I just need to figure out how to fix it on a Mac...


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 1, 2017)

Make sure these resource files got installed -


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 1, 2017)

Any Adagio/Logic X users out there experiencing full Logic crash when right clicking on the Adagio UI? It's happened 3 times already today. I'll contact 8dio this week and see what they say.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the help to both of you! Now I just need to figure out how to fix it on a Mac...


 Hybrid tools UI images were installed into USER>Documents>Native Instruments>Kontakt>pictures on Mac . Maybe the UI images need to be put here or you can try to run the UI installer for mac.


----------



## Vik (Jan 1, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Hybrid tools UI images were installed into USER>Documents>Native Instruments>Kontakt>pictures on Mac . Maybe the UI images need to be put here or you can try to run the UI installer for mac.



Thanks for the tip, I'll experiment more... Most UIs come up right now, but Multis still look strange:






Are they using different images than the other instruments?

Btw, the only installer I seem to have is "Adagio Violins_1_1_MacOSX_Installer.app".

Btw, they Adagio V1s sounds surprisingly good. Some artefacts here and there, of course - like in all libraries - but these V1s along with Logic's Ancient Church reverb (reduced from 6.1s to 2.4s decay time) sound brilliant for slow/medium playing.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll experiment more... Most UIs come up right now, but Multis still look strange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would think there would be an installer for their images . The only libraries I've had issues with this sort of thing has been 8dio and Orchestral tools , but I sorted them both out manually.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 2, 2017)

Vik said:


> but Multis still look strange:



I had this with one of there free products some time back, I just deleted and did not bother with it.

I wonder if its worth deleting all the multis and using the downloader again to install


----------



## stixman (Jan 2, 2017)

I get this with Morphestra multis!


----------



## robgb (Jan 2, 2017)

Adagietto for $119 is a steal. These strings, especially the sordinos, sound fantastic.


----------



## airflamesred (Jan 2, 2017)

They have added drums and the 'Claires' and vocal libs to the sale. The frame drum is a real delicacy.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 2, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> They have added drums and the 'Claires' and vocal libs to the sale. The frame drum is a real delicasy.


Holy cow! Claires are tempting...


----------



## procreative (Jan 2, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll experiment more... Most UIs come up right now, but Multis still look strange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But aren't Multis just a stack of single instruments? Have you tried locating the resources in Instrument Options like mentioned earlier? Is there any special scripting added to the rack because if not could you not drag the individual nkis over each one in the Multi?


----------



## Quasar (Jan 2, 2017)

robgb said:


> Adagietto for $119 is a steal. These strings, especially the sordinos, sound fantastic.



You (both here and at the social media group) and the walkthoughs have talked me into pulling the trigger on this. Besides the long options (the sords do sound really good), it was the various shorts, (Bartok, marcato) and especially the fact that we get a choice between ensemble patches with the bleeds and isolated individual instrument groups that pushed me over the edge...

...At $399 I never would have bought this, but for $119 I could not resist.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 2, 2017)

Adagietto is simply put, fantastic. Such an expressive, emotional sound. $120 for a full library like that is a miracle.


----------



## soundmind (Jan 2, 2017)

Just when I thought it was safe to open a web browser... Adagietto and Adagio Violins stopped by and are now downloading.


----------



## robgb (Jan 2, 2017)

Last year I was having a mental tug of war between Cinematic Strings 2 and Adagietto and several people convinced me to get CS2. While I love CS2, now that I have Adagietto, if I had to make the choice over again, I'd choose Adagietto. Here's a very short demo I did (with Sample Modeling solo violin). Please forgive the mix. Hopefully the quality of the strings comes through.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 2, 2017)

soundmind said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to open a web browser... Adagietto and Adagio Violins stopped by and are now downloading.



Don't worry they stopped by my web browser too, they are pretty good to have, if you spend time they will show you some gold nugget patches you will love


----------



## storyteller (Jan 2, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Don't worry they stopped by my web browser too, they are pretty good to have, if you spend time they will show you some gold nugget patches you will love


They stopped by mine as well and hopped in my shopping cart. They haven't checked themselves out yet though. Not sure what they are waiting for...


----------



## robgb (Jan 2, 2017)

Re: Adagietto, I will say it isn't perfect. I found a couple of slightly sour notes (done purposely or not?) and had to go into Kontakt to correct the pitch. There were also a couple of notes with very high pitched artifacts that I had to edit out as well. But that's par for the course for almost every library and a small price to pay for the sound...


----------



## krops (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, waddaya know, they have a new countdown... 

Ah, well, I don't find myself regretting my Adagio violins purchase; there really is something quite special and intimate about the 8Dio stringd sound. I've owned Adagio Cellos for a while, and I keep coming back to them, particularly for solo cello stuff. I figured it would be interesting to use the violins as 1st violins when combined with eg. SSS.

BTW, to everyone who's having trouble with their downloads: I'm sure you already know this, but just in case: make sure you use the 8Dio download manager and don't download the RAR files directly, as the latter tends to open up for trouble more easily.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll experiment more... Most UIs come up right now, but Multis still look strange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I have the same issue with the multis in the cellos/violas. Does anyone know if the Anthology Ensembles have slurs/portamentos included in the velocity dynamics? Literature suggests it does, but I haven't noticed it in the walkthroughs.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2017)

Question to the Adagio users: Instead of buying Adagietto , I was thinking of getting the individual Adagios sections (maybe minus the bass) . Does anyone know if the individual patches per articulation(say a legato articulation or shorts) will line up if I create a multi with them or are they going to be tighter in Adagietto? Just trying to avoid spending extra money and go for the Agitato grandiose for viola , cello , and violin and Agitato Sordinos instead of Adagietto to go along with the individual Adagios.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 3, 2017)

my two cents... I purchased Adagietto a couple years ago, and added the different Agitato libraries as they were released. Last month I added Adagio violins and basses. I also use Cinematic Studio Strings and Cinematic Strings 2, and VSL strings from their SE volumes 1.

I really love the dynamic bowing patches in the 8Dio libraries. When they work they are flat out lovely. But you have to remember that they recorded real live players, and so a slow p->mf bowing will be ever so slightly different between sections. This is a very minor issue in Adagietto, and I'm guessing even less so in Anthology. Now that I have some Adagio strings I can see where some folks might get a little frustrated with ALL the choices.

I imagine I would have been perfectly happy with Adagietto, except that of course I had to know what I was missing (12 step program anyone?). I spent several hours over the last couple of weeks just experimenting with Adagio. The result was I didn't write a darned thing (didn't need to thankfully!), but I did have some fun, and some frustration. Between choosing patches and getting patches to work together it takes quite a bit of time. I'm pretty sure that will be reduced as I become more familiar, and I am seriously considering adding Adagio Violas and Celli to my collection because, well, because when they work they are gorgeous.

All this to say I'm not sure there is an answer to your question. 

Adagietto is really cool, and the sections work together pretty well. You may need to play with note start times to get each arc to line up, but it wasn't all that difficult. I can't remember exactly, but I think violin and viola match pretty closely, and the celli were a little further off, but I might have things reversed.

Adagio is even cooler, but also more complex, with more choices (and you can get choice paralysis), and so far more effort required to get things to line up nicely.

I am not a mock-up guru, and there are folks who make both libraries sound amazing, so I think it comes down to how much time you want to spend, and of course your wallet.

The only thing I'll say for certain is that I don't think you'll regret either purchase.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for your input Bill. I'm more of a hobbyist , tending to produce more electronic dance music and ambient/chillout orchestral but want to learn orchestration better. I already use Cinematic Strings 2 , Cinestrings Core , Albion 1-3 and am torn right now between getting the Cinesamples Solo which I think sound great, along with the Tina Guo Legato Patch or jump into the 8DIO Adagio strings . I don't think I would get Anthology any time soon since it sounds like some have issues with it already. Cinestrings Solo lacks the articulations but I think would do okay by me too. Its a tough decision to make. Maybe combine Cinestrings Solo with Adagietto then might be a decent choice .


----------



## vicontrolu (Jan 3, 2017)

Agitato + Adagietto + some other library with tighter sounds and you are done for basic mock-up work


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2017)

vicontrolu said:


> Agitato + Adagietto + some other library with tighter sounds and you are done for basic mock-up work


Never though of that. I can swing that , getting solo strings from Cinesamples , full sections from Adagietto as well as ensembles and divisi section legatos from 8dio . Seems like a nice combination to add. Plus I won't have to fight will so many articulations in the Adagio individual sections. Thanks for the advice .


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 3, 2017)

As said already, Adagio offers many more options than Adagietto. I have all the Adagios now and all of Agitato except the arp part. Before completing my Adagio bundle (I only had the basses) I was torn between getting Adagietto or the rest of Adagio. I'm glad I went with Adagio. I like the options. There is a lot to go through and figure out, but to me options like these are a good thing. What I really like in Adagio are the divisi sections. They sound great! Having smaller sections to work with is so nice. As far as things lining up from section to section, as said the dynamic bowings might not line up perfectly, but that's fine IMO. The shorts will line up fine, but not midi quantize tight and that's a good thing. With the legatos, if you using the sus xfade articulation they will layer great, but there are dynamic bowing articulations in each legato patch and I'm sure they will vary from legato type to legato type, but again it's all workable. You just need to try different things out. The solo sections have some really nice stuff as well. They don't seem on par with newer solo libraries, but for layering they can add some top line definition. Even the solo shorts layered on top of the other sections can help define a part nicely. Some of the legatos don't respond great under my fingers, but there are a lot there and a few of them feel good to me. The Grandiose legatos seem a bit more agile to me overall, but I still need more time with Adagio.

Good luck deciding Paul -


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 3, 2017)

Question to Adagio owners: I did get Adagio violas and cellos, mainly for the dynamic bowing.
I also own Adagietto. Am I missing an important piece (Adagio Violins) for dynamic bowing textures, or will the violas + celli + Adagietto suffice?


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 3, 2017)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Question to Adagio owners: I did get Adagio violas and cellos, mainly for the dynamic bowing.
> I also own Adagietto. Am I missing an important piece (Adagio Violins) for dynamic bowing textures, or will the violas + celli + Adagietto suffice?



To me, what your missing are the divisi and solo sections, which all have dynamic bowing aside from great sounding shorts and legatos. You have some violin ensemble dynbow's in Adagietto, but I'm not sure if it has the same or as many as Adagio violins. The Adagio violins are very nice in general and complement the violas very nicely.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 3, 2017)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Question to Adagio owners: I did get Adagio violas and cellos, mainly for the dynamic bowing.
> I also own Adagietto. Am I missing an important piece (Adagio Violins) for dynamic bowing textures, or will the violas + celli + Adagietto suffice?


Patrick, the only difference is that the Adagio dyn bows have more to chose from i.e. (pp - pf), (f - p - f), (p - f - p) etc.

EDIT:
and from what i understand Adagietto contain patches of the best of Adagio so as long as you can match your Adagietto dyn bows with your Adagio dyn bows you should be golden


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 3, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Patrick, the only difference is that the Adagio dyn bows have more to chose from i.e. (pp - pf), (f - p - f), (p - f - p) etc.


And there are divisi and solo dynamic bowings in Adagio. Adagietto only has ensembles.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 3, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> And there are are divisi and solo dynamic bowings in Adagio. Adagietto only has ensembles.


correct, i was referring to only the ens dyn bows being that's what Patrick mainly uses them for


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for your answers gentlemen!
I was a bit perplexed because there are videos showing the violas and celli dynamic bowing articulations at 8Dio, but not violins.
I wasn't sure if those were as varied in the violins library...


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah, their walkthroughs are not consistent from section to section. In all of the videos on their site for the cellos, they never demonstrate the shorts.

Checkout this vid. It's a long walkthrough of the violins. It might help you decide - http://tiny.ph/abqP


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 3, 2017)

Despite what's listed on 8Dio's Adagietto product page, it does not include Dynamic double bowings for individual sections, only the full ensemble patches. This is not the first time that 8Dio has misrepresented articulations in some libraries. And yes, I made enquiries about those missing bowings, but they never admitted/supplied a satisfactory answer.


----------



## robgb (Jan 3, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> And there are divisi and solo dynamic bowings in Adagio. Adagietto only has ensembles.


Adagietto does NOT only have ensembles. It has separate instances of each section as well, including legato, sustains, spiccato, staccato, marcato, pizz, tremolo and trills, as well as dynamic bowings of each and of the full ensemble. It also has sordino versions of the full ensemble and each section and dynamic bowings of the sordinos. It is a well-rounded package that sounds gorgeous, especially the sordinos. Frankly, for $119 it is a no brainer. I used a demo of the Agitato grande legato violins and actually prefer Adagietto. You can't really get more bang for your buck.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 3, 2017)

That's what I mean, Violin ensemble, cello ensemble etc.. but no divisi or solo.

In Adagio they refer to the 11 violin section as ensemble and the 3 violin section as divisi. That's where I was speaking from. I see that in Adagietto they use "ensemble" to describe the patches that have all the string sections in one.


----------



## robgb (Jan 3, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> That's what I mean, Violin ensemble, cello ensemble etc.. but no divisi or solo.


Ahh, yes, I misunderstood. If that's what you're looking for, then no, you won't get divisi or solo. I, personally, don't get caught up in divisi. I just use two sections and don't worry about it. And I use Sample Modeling for solo instruments. And, again, for $119 you get FAR more than that price would warrant.


----------



## PerryD (Jan 3, 2017)

Are Agitato Sordino Strings included in Adagietto? It's a bit confusing. It would seem well worth the additional $30 to get Adagietto if Agitato Sordino Strings are included. I would probably buy Adagietto and Agitato Legato Arpeggio. They would be a nice addition to my current string libraries.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 3, 2017)

PerryD said:


> Are Agitato Sordino Strings included in Adagietto? It's a bit confusing. It would seem well worth the additional $30 to get Adagietto if Agitato Sordino Strings are included. I would probably buy Adagietto and Agitato Legato Arpeggio.  They would be a nice addition to my current string libraries.


No, two separate products


----------



## PerryD (Jan 3, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> No, two separate products


Thanks.


----------



## robgb (Jan 3, 2017)

PerryD said:


> Are Agitato Sordino Strings included in Adagietto? It's a bit confusing. It would seem well worth the additional $30 to get Adagietto if Agitato Sordino Strings are included. I would probably buy Adagietto and Agitato Legato Arpeggio. They would be a nice addition to my current string libraries.


There are sordino sustains, with sordino dynamic bowings as well. They sound gorgeous. There aren't any sordino legato strings, however. I added a legato script to each of the sordino sustains.


----------



## krops (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone find that Adagio strings cut off way too abruptly when you release a key??? I hadn't even noticed with the cellos, but I noticed immediately when I tried out the violins now, and the same thing is happening with the cellos. What gives? The "Sustains" patch has a "release volume" knob, which helps, but none of the legato patches seem to have this?


----------



## robgb (Jan 4, 2017)

krops said:


> Does anyone find that Adagio strings cut off way too abruptly when you release a key??? I hadn't even noticed with the cellos, but I noticed immediately when I tried out the violins now, and the same thing is happening with the cellos. What gives? The "Sustains" patch has a "release volume" knob, which helps, but none of the legato patches seem to have this?


Not sure what's going on, but you can click the wrench icon, go down to Modulation and open it and look to see what the release values are. Play with them until you get the sound you want and click save. Make sure to rename the instrument to create a new instrument or make a copy of the original before tinkering.


----------



## krops (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks, but that didn't seem to affect the "ring-out" of the sample. Here's an audio clip demonstrating the problem: the same note repeated four times with the Adagio Violins Legato Dulce patch, and then the same four notes with Cinestrings, where the notes ring out nicely: http://sporkles.net/music/8Dio_Adagio_cut_off_release.wav (Sample cutoff with 8Dio vs Cinesamples)


----------



## robgb (Jan 4, 2017)

krops said:


> Thanks, but that didn't seem to affect the "ring-out" of the sample. Here's an audio clip demonstrating the problem: the same note repeated four times with the Adagio Violins Legato Dulce patch, and then the same four notes with Cinestrings, where the notes ring out nicely: http://sporkles.net/music/8Dio_Adagio_cut_off_release.wav (Sample cutoff with 8Dio vs Cinesamples)


Hmmm. I'm far from being an expert, but it sounds to me as if the releases aren't being triggered. Go in and see if the REL groups trigger when you release a note. They should light up when you release the key.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 5, 2017)

krops said:


> Does anyone find that Adagio strings cut off way too abruptly when you release a key??? I hadn't even noticed with the cellos, but I noticed immediately when I tried out the violins now, and the same thing is happening with the cellos. What gives? The "Sustains" patch has a "release volume" knob, which helps, but none of the legato patches seem to have this?


I'm getting the same thing on one of the natural viola legatos in the instinct legato patch I believe . Press one key and it's fine but the minute you hit the next bit it's like it plays a short . It's probably a download issue and I will try it later tonight and report back if that fixes it.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 5, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I'm getting the same thing on one of the natural viola legatos in the instinct legato patch I believe . Press one key and it's fine but the minute you hit the next bit it's like it plays a short . It's probably a download issue and I will try it later tonight and report back if that fixes it.


The way the legato works in Adagio is the first note you play is always a sus xfade. The subsequent note is whatever art is selected. In your case with "natural" selected, the behavior is correct. Natural is just a short art. Colin explains this in one of the videos.

This is different than what krops is experiencing. As far as his issue, I'm not sure. I do notice in general that the releases on the legatos are very short. It can sound abrupt and sometimes unnatural. It sounds to me like they intentionally set it up like this and it's not a malfunction. You can go under the hood and adjust the release. I tried it and from what I can tell, it affects the release of all articulations except sus xfade, not sure why it doesn't effect the sus. I tried it on the violin divisi lost 1 legato patch. The release was set to 400ms. Try 800- 1k and see how that feels.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 5, 2017)

I now just remembered that all the arts besides the sus are dynamic bowings and have their own ark and finish, so if you let go while thats in progress it's going to just use the release that is set (400ms in the patch I was testing) You can tweak that, but they are intended to be played to their end or to legato transistion to another note before they end. I'm sure there is a way to change the release of the sus xfade, but I don't know how. The release in the mod section at the bottom only affects the dynamic bowing arts and not the sus xfade. Maybe robgb can chime in as he seems to know his way around under the Kontakt hood quite well


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 5, 2017)

Can someone please verify how many dynamic bowing .nki's you have for the Adagio Violin ensemble patches. I'm only showing one and it doesn't contain any sordino articulations. I'm thinking that there must be at least two total just like the cellos. The download process for this particular library has been a mess... I may be missing more nki files in other folders, but I don't care at this point! Thanks!


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 5, 2017)

I guess the sus xfade is really only intended as a bridge between notes and not a finishing note. That's what all the dynamic arts are for. It would be nice if the sus did smoother release though


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 5, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Can someone please verify how many dynamic bowing .nki's you have for the Adagio Violin ensemble patches. I'm only showing one and it doesn't contain any sordino articulations. I'm thinking that there must be at least two total just like the cellos. The download process for this particular library has been a mess... I may be missing more nki files in other folders, but I don't care at this point! Thanks!


I only have 1 dynamic bowing for the violin ensemble


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 5, 2017)

They do list dynbow sordino's on the site. They also list sordino measured trems, which I don't have either... ugg... now I'm going to have to look through with a fine tooth comb and see what else is missing...


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 5, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Can someone please verify how many dynamic bowing .nki's you have for the Adagio Violin ensemble patches. I'm only showing one and it doesn't contain any sordino articulations. I'm thinking that there must be at least two total just like the cellos. The download process for this particular library has been a mess... I may be missing more nki files in other folders, but I don't care at this point! Thanks!


Ok, there is only one dynbow patch, but sordino dynamic bowings are there. You have to scroll down in the art list, they are out of view until you scroll down. The sordino measured trems are in the measured trem patch (just not in the patch name), my mistake.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 5, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> I guess the sus xfade is really only intended as a bridge between notes and not a finishing note. That's what all the dynamic arts are for. It would be nice if the sus did smoother release though


Maybe it does in Anthology . I'll find out when I get home . I bought the entire collection yesterday and received my upgrade already this morning . So far I've only played around with the Agitato Series and so far I'm in love with the Agitato Sordinos and some of the arts in the grandiose legatos. So many new things though , I won't know where to begin . I think Anthology will help take care of a lot of the core articulations and will make for a smaller amount of template patches needed .


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 5, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Ok, there is only one dynbow patch, but sordino dynamic bowings are there. You have to scroll down in the art list, they are out of view until you scroll down. The sordino measured trems are in the measured trem patch (just not in the patch name), my mistake.



Thanks for the good catch... I didn't notice the up/down arrows on the right.


----------



## transverb (Jan 9, 2017)

So... last 24HRS (again)... xP

I've read most of this thread and I'm still torn. I don't have any string libraries, except for the standard Logic and Kontakt libraries. I'm not writing classic music / scoring but rather placing strings in alt / indie / rock music and some simples parts for soundtrack.

May I ask... would Adagietto be my no-brainer deal? Then I could add some nice solo violin and cello from elsewhere?


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 9, 2017)

transverb said:


> So... last 24H (again)... xP
> 
> I've read most of this thread and I'm still torn. I don't have any string libraries, except for the standard Logic and Kontakt libraries. I'm not writing classic music / scoring but rather placing strings in alt / indie / rock music and some simples parts for soundtrack.
> 
> May I ask... would Adagietto be my no-brainer deal? Then I could add some nice solo violin and cello from elsewhere?


Although I don't have Adagietto (I have Adagio and most of Agitato), I think Adagietto overall might be best for what your describing, and at $119 I believe it is a steal. So long as your sure you want large ensemble sections and not a smaller divisi sound which you can get with Adagio, but Adagio is way more money and not without it's frustrations (a lot of patches to sort through, some dodgy legatos etc...). It sounds great and there is a lot of options, but again, you might not need them or want them. 

If you like the 8Dio string sound, Adagietto might be your ticket -


----------



## byzantium (Jan 9, 2017)

@transverb Yes I think so too, I have Adagietto, and for your purposes it could be a good library for you if you like the sound from the demos / walkthroughs. I'm not sure where you could get as good a string lib covering all the common articulations for that money.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 9, 2017)

transverb said:


> So... last 24HRS (again)... xP
> 
> I've read most of this thread and I'm still torn. I don't have any string libraries, except for the standard Logic and Kontakt libraries. I'm not writing classic music / scoring but rather placing strings in alt / indie / rock music and some simples parts for soundtrack.
> 
> May I ask... would Adagietto be my no-brainer deal? Then I could add some nice solo violin and cello from elsewhere?


 It's the most bang for the buck you'll find on a full ensemble string library at the moment. I'm glad I have them.


----------



## transverb (Jan 10, 2017)

Cheers for the feedback everyone, really do appreciate it. =)

PS. Purchased! Thanks again.


----------



## Vik (Jan 14, 2017)

I recently bought a couple of Adagio instruments (violins and violas) and there's a lot of good thongs to say abut these instruments (in spite of some quirks - but all libraries have quirks it seems). 
But one preset sticks out: "Adagio_Violins_Legato_Master". After 28 pages I assume there are others here who have tried that instrument as well? It's one of the newer instruments, but at my place, it's full of surprises (eg large volume differences between two notes etc) - so either is my instrument corrupted, or this preset is more buggy than the others. It would be interesting to hear if others have had the same experience.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 14, 2017)

procreative said:


> I could be wrong but I think that countdown is just for the free gift not the 70%:
> 
> "_In the spirit of giving we are happy to announce our brand new Free You Cloud Collaboration ($99) library will be added for FREE to ANY 8Dio purchase over $199 made between December 2-31st 2016"_



Whoa...REALLY curious as to this.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 14, 2017)

The Grandiose Violins and Cellos are _*really*_ tempting, especially at 44 US. But then I break out my Albion, Hein, East West. I've got some great instruments that are more than capable of the legati that fits my music.

They do seem like a quick solution/minimal effort thing, though.

Overall I'm really happy with my Adagio Basses and Violas, I especially love the solo on each. They're so good they're actually holding me back some from just scooping up the Hein solos...even though I've gotten to know the Hein workflow inside out by now.


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 14, 2017)

Got myself the Adagietto as a starter for me. Kind of "instant gratification", really great for working on a deadline - especially for that price.

Unfortunately my library didn't get the "high-price, high quality" treatment as of now - so I cannot compare them with the other big players. The Adagietto has smaller sections (fewer players), so they sound not as big, but that's to my liking


----------



## Consona (Jan 14, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I especially love the solo on each. They're so good they're actually holding me back some from just scooping up the Hein solos...even though I've gotten to know the Hein workflow inside out by now.


Really? I have Adagio Violins and the solo has so much vibrato, which you cannot control, that it's nearly impossible to make a normal sounding violin line with it. Are bass and viola different?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 14, 2017)

Consona said:


> Really? I have Adagio Violins and the solo has so much vibrato, which you cannot control, that it's nearly impossible to make a normal sounding violin line with it. Are bass and viola different?



I haven't had that problem. The baked in has been useful for me in several contexts. Would I call Adagio Basses and Violas the last ever solo virtual instrument you'll ever need? Ha-ha! No. I'll get the Hein for vibrato control (the East West Solo Violin and Cello are pretty good too imo).

I was warned off the Adagio Violins for both that and a few other reasons. Otherwise I'd have them. Their reputation, according to manifold sources (whom lucky for me piped in before purchase), is far from pristine. I wouldn't fork anywhere near that kind of money over for them. Nu-uh.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 14, 2017)

Having all 4 Adagio volumes I'd say there are quirks and disappointments in all 4. The violins don't stand out as any worse to me. The solo instruments are ok, but I don't think they are on par with other newer libraries out there. Adagio cello against Emotional cello is no contest. Emotional cello wins hands down. But it's a dedicated solo library, so yeah.

My favorite aspects of Adagio are the shorts for sure, especially the divisi shorts. Such a nice small detailed sound. The sustains and dynamic bowings are very nice across all sections. There are a lot of legato choices (too many IMO). I guess if they all worked great the options would be welcome, but many of them are very unpredictable, while others just don't seem to work at all. As you can see in Anthology, there are only 2 legatos for each section and one of them is from Agitato Grandiose, so maybe 8dio agrees. Speaking of Grandiose, they preform much better than Adagio legatos IMO. They are more "grandiose" in general, but at lower dynamics they can be used for mellower stuff. What I really like about Grandiose is that lower velocities trigger portamento, while higher velocities trigger faster transitions. Not the case in Adagio.

I'm interested in "maybe" upgrading to Anthology for a simplified workflow and improved legato performance, tuning improvements (there are a few tuning issues) and hopefully just performance improvements in general.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Adagio cello against Emotional cello is no contest. Emotional cello wins hands down. But it's a dedicated solo library, so yeah.



Oh heck yeah, Emotional Cello rocks! 

I'm still grabbing the Hein though.


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 16, 2017)

How long before 8Dio send out the serial numbers? I purchased Adagietto for $119.00 earlier today.
The payment has been acknowledged, but no email with s/n's.
Just curious before I start whinging about it in my emails.
Plus I want to start playing the library....


----------



## airflamesred (Jan 16, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> How long before 8Dio send out the serial numbers? I purchased Adagietto for $119.00 earlier today.
> The payment has been acknowledged, but no email with s/n's.
> Just curious before I start whinging about it in my emails.
> Plus I want to start playing the library....


I've always got mine in minutes, and they should be out of bed by now in that America.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 16, 2017)

Go to "my account" at the top right of any 8Dio page... the silouette


devonmyles said:


> How long before 8Dio send out the serial numbers? I purchased Adagietto for $119.00 earlier today.
> The payment has been acknowledged, but no email with s/n's.
> Just curious before I start whinging about it in my emails.
> Plus I want to start playing the library....



Go to "my account" at the top right of any 8Dio page (the silhouetted person icon)... this is your product page and will show your serial number(s).


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 16, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Go to "my account" at the top right of any 8Dio page... the silouette
> 
> 
> Go to "my account" at the top right of any 8Dio page (the silhouetted person icon)... this is your product page and will show your serial number(s).



Yes, I have done that already, but there is no s/n showing, just a text saying; 
"Serial number: Your serial code is currently being processed"


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 16, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Yes, I have done that already, but no s/n,
> just text saying "Serial number: Your serial code is currently being processed"


It takes a while . I think mine took up to an hour when I bought both bundles


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 16, 2017)

I always use Paypal, and the serials display within minutes... maybe PP expedites the process.


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 16, 2017)

It seems a Fairy delivered my s/n during the night.


----------

